# 2012 HYH Challenge (Jan 1st - June 30th)



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ladies, it’s time for the next phase of this challenge! We will be using the same rules as in previous challenges.  

*RULES:* 

Hide hair length with PSs (i.e. wigs, weaves, buns, braids, twists, etc). 
You can take pic updates, but *do not allow them to be publicly seen (exceptions - posting starting pix for other challenges)*. 
You are allowed 4 free passes to wear your hair out. These can be used for other challenges. 
Post your starting pix in the Starting Pix Thread: **Click Here**
Check in as needed. If you are struggling to find styles or losing motivation, check in so we can support each other. 
ENJOY THE LENGTH YOU RETAIN ONCE THE CHALLENGE IS OVER!!! 
*This challenge will officially begin on January 1st & we will reveal on June 30th.*

*Participants, "Thank" this post & I will add your name to the list. If you don't see your name on the list, send me a PM & I will add you.*

As in previous challenges, I will post a separate thread for our starting pix along with several reference threads (see below). *Please note that I will not create the starting pix thread until we reveal at the end of the month.*

*Reference Threads:*

(These are the threads that started it all for me)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14753031#post14753031

Let's grow our hair to new lengths ladies! 

*PARTICIPANTS:*

@Ms_CoCo37
@Charla
@Evallusion
@Golden75
@lolita1987
@Rossy2010
@JJamiah 
@pre_medicalrulz
@GaiasDaughter24
@crvlngrhair
@Darenia
@maleucia
@NewHairWOWeave
@LilMissSunshine5
@NappyNelle
@tiredbeauty
@Firstborn2
@mami2010
@skraprchik
@winona
@davisbr88
@DayDreamist
@LaBelleLL
@Forever in Bloom
@Ronnieaj
@YoursTrulyRE
@NaturalBeauty<3
@KurlyNinja
@MsChelle
@Kerryann
@beauti
@bronzebomb
@GreenApple
@SoopremeBeing
@mEmYSELFaNDj
@chesleeb
@Skiggle
@ebonyksa
@mzsophisticated26
@Bluetopia
@BrandNew
@bebee10
@JustGROWwithIt
@kila82
@NefertariBlu
@divachyk 
@Nerdstruck
@ResieCupp
@brg240
@Iluvsmuhgrass
@ProductJunkie
@Starronda
@nakialovesshoes
@Ebonybunny
@Sweet_Ambrosia
@Ms. Tiki
@MrsIQ
@Janet' 
@NikkiQ 
@brownsugarbaby
@CleopatrasCousin
@hairaboutit
@TrueSugar
@skyslady
@smwrigh3
@jamoca5
@Krystle~Hime
@ms.tatiana
@SpicyPisces
@tasha5951
@sunnieb
@justicefighter1913
@Nasdaq_Diva
@Silkycoils
@sugarwater
@jerseygurl
@lacreolegurl
@melisandre
@Chelz
@hair4romheaven
@Aggie
@indarican
@Lakieeshaa
@EbonyEyes813
@ojemba
@bajandoc86
@ladysnow
@godzooki
@NaNaEternally
@CurliDiva
@camilla
@nazjha
@mscocopuff
@SherylsTresses

*List continues in Post #3.*


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

^^^ I am not joining that either.  But just for the fun of it, I did hide my hair during this challenge for the whole time


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Participant List Continued:*

@SummerSolstice
@felic1
@ScorpioLove
@BrownOcean 
@DDTexlaxed
@ms.blue
@kittenz
@remnant
@hotmess44
@shortdub78
@KumakoXsd
@Giggletush
@KaramelDiva1978
@garciagirl
@MochaBella
@SouthernStunner
@Avaya
@jhcprincess
@chefamarie
@Seamonster
@xu93texas
@JulietWhiskey
@drmuffin
@PittiPat
@HautePinkHeels
@guitan25
@Anakinsmomma
@Blackbird77
@nicole625
@PracticallyMe
@LaFemmeNaturelle
@manter26
@naijamerican
@NaturalBlackGurl
@ZeeontheGrow
@tryingto
@glamazon386
@nevaeh
@straightlovely
@vandidix
@DivineNapps1728
@Drtondalia
@Kiwi74
@bigbrowneyez
@danigurl18
@inneedofhelptx
@jayjaycurlz
@Barbie83
@lolascurls
@SweetNproper
@WhippedButterCreme
@brittle_hair
@creolefox
@dede1129
@Binetad
@Curlykutie
MsAminta
nubiennze


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @JJamiah, yeah, you rarely wore your hair out this year...so you were still in it ma'am!


 
Oh yeah that 1/2 time I wore it out 

I just didn't want to commit and have to confess LoL Don't judge me!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Oh yeah that 1/2 time I wore it out
> 
> I just didn't want to commit and have to confess LoL Don't judge me!


 
mmm hmm...you ain't foolin nobody.inocchio


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 1, 2011)

count me in


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> mmm hmm...you ain't foolin nobody.inocchio


 
 No I am not, I don't like to really wear my hair out. So hopefully the CurlFormers will change my mind. LOL, plus I relaxed in July! Haven't worn my hair out after that at all, April was the first one, NOw I had to rock that hair for a week LOL, it was so beautiful I couldn't resist.

This year I am NOT getting my hair CUT.

2 trims and 2 dustings.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't care if one strand is too my toes and half is to my waist and the other half is whip. I am not, going to cut, TRIM trim TRIM TRIM TRIM.

I could join but I am going to get my relaxer in April. Hmmmmmmmmm!

Come to think of it I probably wore it out for the first and last time (in April) Yikes LOL 

I will try to set my hair this year, and just keep wigging it. I don't see an end to my wiggings LOL


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I don't care if one strand is too my toes and half is to my waist and the other half is whip. I am not, going to cut, TRIM trim TRIM TRIM TRIM.
> 
> I could join but I am going to get my relaxer in April. Hmmmmmmmmm!
> 
> ...


You a nut.  You betta come on and quit trippin.  You know you're my hair buddy.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in. Doing crown & glory, so this works perfect!

ETA:Add start pic as attachment, since not showing for everyone


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> You a nut. You betta come on and quit trippin. You know you're my hair buddy.


 

Fine since you want me here 

:alcoholic Get my last drink in for the year. (I don't drink)
okeMs_CoCo37 hitting me with a stick
:swordfigh:mob:     :killlurk:    :210: (you get all this, scaring me)

 I have to now get my weight up because Next step is HIP Length. 

I hear by Claim I DO NOT want to be any LONGER. MY NEXT CUT January 2013 or April 2013 gods will, I will cut this back, mean while, I will Join just this time


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

Golden75 how long do you leave your braids up? if you don't' mind me asking


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2011)

JJamiah!  YAY!  It's a crying shame that I had to bully you into it.

Who else would keep me accountable?


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 1, 2011)

JJamiah - of course I don't mind a question from a hair She-ro as yourself!

Ummm, as long as I can!  I just started back at extention hair, and started self installing.  The first 2x I think was about 4 or 5 weeks, but I made them too big.  So I am hoping I can get a good 8-10 weeks.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL you so sillly. I am definitely hiding. I am exercising and trust I look like Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear afterwards LOL


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in. Hoping for BSL next year.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @JJamiah - of course I don't mind a question from a hair She-ro as yourself!
> 
> Ummm, as long as I can! I just started back at extention hair, and started self installing. The first 2x I think was about 4 or 5 weeks, but I made them too big. So I am hoping I can get a good 8-10 weeks.


 
Golden75 Awww Thank U so much. 

My problem is working out and my hair getting wet when in braids it mats up seriously. I lose alot of hair at my nape and edges because of the sweat build up. I would love to leave them in 26 weeks  honestly I would but we all know that isn't happening.

I think bigger for me or do you think smaller sections. I just hate the matting. I figured 3 weeks and I lost less hair. Grrrrrr decisions decisions LOL


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 1, 2011)

IM in for this challenge I have already decided my weaves of choice. 
1. Wavy & Long 
2.Straight & Long
3. Curly & Long

DID I MENTION LONG (16''-20'')


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 1, 2011)

JJamiah - I BC'd in July or August so I am at about 3-5" in different sections.  I was so worried about the "pencil size rule" that I made them too big, mainly in the back, and then I cut the ends so some unravaled, so for me smaller will probably work but, but I'm adding hair.

If I was at your length, I probably would not use added hair.  So I would go bigger, and then, if you must you can undo a section to cleanse if needbe with out to much work in re-doing, every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 1, 2011)

NewHairWOWeave said:


> IM in for this challenge I have already decided my weaves of choice.
> 1. Wavy & Long
> 2.Straight & Long
> 3. Curly & Long
> ...


 
@newhairwoweave - ahhh I remember my 20" weave days. The memories....


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @JJamiah - I BC'd in July or August so I am at about 3-5" in different sections. I was so worried about the "pencil size rule" that I made them too big, mainly in the back, and then I cut the ends so some unravaled, so for me smaller will probably work but, but I'm adding hair.
> 
> If I was at your length, I probably would not use added hair. So I would go bigger, and then, if you must you can undo a section to cleanse if needbe with out to much work in re-doing, every 2-3 weeks.


 
Yeah I was contemplating going larger, I am going to braid it large and see how that goes, I also keep reading to avoid OIL which I have been putting Nu-Gro Spray in my hair which seems oily a little to me. 

I pan out better when I use no product at all but then again I don't want dry hair. I might just stick to my Nu-gro grease until it is gone. They got to $$$ for my taste. I don't usually do grease anywho. 

Golden75 Thanks so much


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 1, 2011)

@JJamiah - I heard to stay away from creamy leave-ins while in braids, because it causes buildup/attracts lint. I wish I had a link, but it made sense. I used sprays and oils only, washed maybe 1-2x (don't judge, trying to prolong self installed KT). I had no buildup, no matting, removal was a breeze! 

I also made a moisturizing spray with distilled water, conditioner (can't remember which) and an oil, and that worked well too.

Just an FYI - the sprays I used were Qyin Juices & Frank, Claudie's braid spray, Shea moisture hibiscus & coconut spray, the homemade mix, Silk Dreams spritz (a lil tacky/sticky, but no buildup). Also I've been using distilled water & rose water on my natural hair - love it! At night I would use an oil or butter mix, I usually shower w/o a cap so I get the steam action. In the a.m I spritz.

ETA - I also baggied/GHE while in my KT


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in! I probably hide in twists, as I have been most of this year.


----------



## tiredbeauty (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in! I've been hiding in flat twists already because I stretch for 6 months at a time and it makes it easier to stretch...so this is right up my alley!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm in! I probably hide in twists, as I have been most of this year.


 


tiredbeauty said:


> I'm in! I've been hiding in flat twists already because I stretch for 6 months at a time and it makes it easier to stretch...so this is right up my alley!


 
I've added you both to the list.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 1, 2011)

@Ms CoCo37 plz add me to the list. I'm hoping APL by spring.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

Can you believe 2012 is just around the corner LOL dag time is going fast!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2011)

JJamiah, I cannot believe how fast this year flew by!

Firstborn2, I've added you to the list.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## skraprchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm signing up too.  I already have my appointment scheduled for a weave install. I have no intentions of trimming this year, so the best way to make that happen is with something that I don't have to touch for awhile.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in. I usually hide in twists and buns so will continue to do so. Can we increase the # of passes?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ladies, let's take a vote. How many free passes do you want for this challenge?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 1, 2011)

Will be watching you ladies from the sidelines.

Okay, I know I said I would be watching you ladies but I feel like I'm missing something by not being a part of this challenge. I am afterall, hiding my hair anyway, sooooooooo, I'm in! 

Please add me! Thanks. Here is my starting pic:


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I blow dry every wash, I won't go heat free at all 
I might have to drop out before it starts because I don't plan to stop. LOL


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 1, 2011)

I would be crazy to not hide my hair. With the results I got so far, I am so in!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 1, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Well I blow dry every wash, I won't go heat free at all
> I might have to drop out before it starts because I don't plan to stop. LOL


 
@JJamiah, Don't even try it.   They're actually free passes so quit trippin.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in. School and work have me so busy I have been hiding my hair in kinky twists and tree braids. And I am determined to reach BSL by Dec 2012 and this should definitly get me there.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I am using 26 heat passes max LOL  for my 6 months that is.

Here is my starting pic for now. I am not planning to do much, a small trim in January.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2011)

JJamiah, har har!  Now you know I post a starting pix thread...but I'm not gonna fuss...how can I with all of that gorgeous hair candy?

YoursTrulyRE, I know you can do it.  You already have a head full of thick beautiful hair.  I'm still trying to achieve your gorgeous twistouts.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2011)

Charla
Evallusion
Golden75
lolita1987
Rossy2010
JJamiah
pre_medicalrulz
GaiasDaughter24
crvlngrhair
Darenia
maleucia
NewHairWOWeave
LilMissSunshine5
NappyNelle
tiredbeauty
Firstborn2
mami2010
skraprchik
winona
davisbr88
DayDreamist
LaBelleLL
Forever in Bloom
Ronnieaj
YoursTrulyRE
NaturalBeauty<3

Ladies, how many free passes do you think we should have his go round?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm in. Now that I can bun my natural hair this should be a little easier for me.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 2, 2011)

Golden75  Girl !!! lol, my SO is going to hate it. But hey when you model, long hair is demanded


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 2, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 do you mean wearing it out passes?

3 if you mean that way, once every other month 
I probably will use one, Maybe!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> do you mean wearing it out passes?
> 
> 3 if you mean that way, once every other month
> I probably will use one, Maybe!


 
JJamiah, yes ma'am.  They can be used for wearing your hair out, posting starting pix in other challenges, etc.


----------



## Charla (Dec 2, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 
Between Jan-June I can live with 2-3 passes.
Where's the starting pix thread?  Did I miss it?
ETA...nevermind, I just saw it's not started yet.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 2, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 I got my curlformers :woohoo:
I also braided my hair up this morning and I am under my wig


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm in. Hiding my hair this year has been a piece of cake. I've only used three passes for my hair being seen. Now heat is different b/c I flat iron a small section in the back almost every month for a length check. My darn OCD makes me do it. hehe I'm going to continue wigging and bunning until I get to MBL. Then I will start back with pinned up braidouts and twist outs


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2011)

JJamiah, yay!  When are you going to use them?

Charla, thanks for the quick response!  As soon as we reveal, I'll put the starting pix thread.


----------



## MsChelle (Dec 2, 2011)

Count me in please!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 2, 2011)

I will be using them hopefully soon, I am anxious to try it out  and to see if my hair fits in it


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 2, 2011)

You ladies are on a ball up in here!!!!


----------



## tiredbeauty (Dec 2, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Charla
> Evallusion
> Golden75
> lolita1987
> ...


This is my first year ever doing challenges, so I'm not well versed in challenge rules, therefore, I don't really have an opinion , but I'll agree with the consensus - 3 passes


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 2, 2011)

add me in this right here


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 I think 3passes would be fair


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 2, 2011)

I vote for 3 passes, even though I won't be using many because I'm in the Crown & Glory Challenge


----------



## fitnessmommy (Dec 2, 2011)

Please add me!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't use heat so whatever the majority agrees too then I'm good with. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## curlcomplexity (Dec 2, 2011)

May I please be added?  I haven't done a challenge in years and it would help with my transition


----------



## crvlngrhair (Dec 2, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 3 passes sounds good to me!


----------



## LaBelleLL (Dec 2, 2011)

can we have 5 passes?? that's just about once a month....


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

I think 3 passes is fair enough.. there is MY birthday, valentines day and Easter


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 2, 2011)

My birthday too , valentines day maybe, I am going to do my curlformers for my BDAY whew hew LOL

I have flexi rods too, but I'd rather get a professional set with those, very tiny, I want the purple ones


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 2, 2011)

I vote 3 passes.


----------



## winona (Dec 2, 2011)

3 passes   Humm, I better get mine in before Jan 1st so technically I wont use one


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 2, 2011)

Three passes sounds good to me.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree with 3 passes. Even though I probably will only use 1.


----------



## GreenApple (Dec 2, 2011)

I joined. Braids, twists and sew ins. All weave.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 2, 2011)

Three (3) should be the number.


----------



## bronzebomb (Dec 2, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Well I am using 26 heat passes max LOL  for my 6 months that is.
> 
> Here is my starting pic for now. I am not planning to do much, a small trim in January.


 
This is my first time viewing your hair   My goodness, I didn't know it was that long!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2011)

MsChelle said:


> Count me in please!


 
MsChelle, gurllllll your bun is my dream bun!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2011)

So far the majority has ruled that we should use 3 passes.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2011)

NikkiQ, the only thing missing is you, and your wig expertise.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, whatever the ladies think they need.  I haven't used heat in quite awhile.


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sign me back up! I'm hoping for WL


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm in! I plan on wearing weaves/ 3/4wigs for 11wks at a time. And using my (3) heat passes between each install and keeping my hair straight for two wks at a time. 

I'll be back on 12/31/2011 with my starting pic.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 2, 2011)

This will be my foruth time! Puh-lease sign me up. The benefits are great! I know I will reach BSL 2012 baby!


----------



## LaBelleLL (Dec 2, 2011)

I still really think we should have 5 passes. If not 5, then 4 passes.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 3, 2011)

So I have maxed out my 3 challenges 

Whip, HIP and HYH of 2012  

Not much longer to go Ladies


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 3, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @NikkiQ, the only thing missing is you, and your wig expertise.


 
me and my what?? That's JJamiah with the wig knowledge. I'm still a newbie compared to her


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 3, 2011)

I vote for 3! I know a lot of women do quarterly length checks.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 3, 2011)

I know this challenge hasnt started yet, but I'm just wanted to check in and say I've been in the same bun for three days now. I just sprits my edges with some water and tie a scarf on at night.


----------



## ebonyksa (Dec 3, 2011)

Currently I'm a couple inches from BSL (relaxed). So this challenge would ensure I retain my length. I'm aiming for full MBL next year. 
This will also help me with my protective styling skills.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 3, 2011)

I want to join this challenge again


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 3, 2011)

I would say 3 passes... that sounds fair


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree with 3 passes. 1 every 2 months (if needed) sounds good.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 3, 2011)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> I agree with 3 passes. 1 every 2 months (if needed) sounds good.



... I'm slow. I thought this challenge was a yearlong... lol. I was like how is 1 every 2 months for a year only 3 passes? 
I dumb.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 3, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> ... I'm slow. I thought this challenge was a yearlong... lol. I was like how is 1 every 2 months for a year only 3 passes?
> I dumb.



 *rubs davisbr88 back*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 3, 2011)

davisbr88, it's okay to be a little "extra" sometimes.

I know I am.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 3, 2011)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> *rubs davisbr88 back*





Ms_CoCo37 said:


> davisbr88, it's okay to be a little "extra" sometimes.
> 
> I know I am.



LOL!
I hate you both.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 3, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> LOL!
> I hate you both.



LOL! Lies, Dimples. All lies.

Seriously tho. . . imma need you to be my buddy or something during this challenge. . .

I feel like a boy in buns


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 3, 2011)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> LOL! Lies, Dimples. All lies.
> 
> Seriously tho. . . imma need you to be my buddy or something during this challenge. . .
> 
> I feel like a boy in buns



Let's buddy up then, potnuh!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 3, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm in! I probably hide in twists, as I have been most of this year.



Hello NappyNelle, can I ask you how do you plan to hide your beautiful twists :'( !!! with headwraps ?


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 4, 2011)

i'm in! sign me up


----------



## BrandNew (Dec 4, 2011)

I haven't done a challenge in a long time, I'll do this one!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 4, 2011)

Day 4 of this same bun... and it still looks decent. Me and this bun are doing big things, ya heard?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 4, 2011)

KurlyNinja, how do you keep it looking so neat?  I wish I didn't have to retouch my buns daily (it starts to fuzz after the first day).  I need to learn the tricks of the trade.


----------



## bebee10 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in. I really need the motivation because I haven't been retaining any length at all seems like. I recently got a "trim" from this lady who used HUGH construction scissors on my hair.


----------



## Nerdstruck (Dec 4, 2011)

Joining this challenge. I think the PS styles required in this challenge will help me out with my APL 2012 challenge as well. It helps that I'm installing a weave this december and plan to wear it for a month or 2.  Also, I am so ignorant on cute protective styles for natural hair so this challenge is going to make me step my game up. Good luck!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 4, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> KurlyNinja, how do you keep it looking so neat? I wish I didn't have to retouch my buns daily (it starts to fuzz after the first day). I need to learn the tricks of the trade.


 
U didn't ask me Ms_CoCo37 but... I use Ms. divachyk fine net mess over my bun and they stay for the week  

You can try that


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 4, 2011)

Count me in! 
Question: are braidout/twistouts ok? Or will I have to use a free pass for those?


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 I am back in for 2012.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 4, 2011)

JJamiah, that's because you're my wig guru.  Besides, you rarely wear your hair out ma'am.

I don't know why I didn't ask my professional bun guru, divachyk.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 4, 2011)

divachyk, WOO HOO!!!!!  My girl is back!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 4, 2011)

I just went through the thank you's in the first post and added 9 people to the challenge today.  Including myself, there are 46 of us so far.

I'm going hardcore on this challenge!  It's time to reach my goals.


----------



## Nerdstruck (Dec 4, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Count me in!
> Question: are braidout/twistouts ok? Or will I have to use a free pass for those?



Twists and braids are PS but you can't "hide" your hair if your hair is out. Anything with "out" in it seems off limits. You can do a twist out and put it in a bun, but you can't wear your hair loose.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in at least until mid april


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @JJamiah, that's because you're my wig guru.  Besides, you rarely wear your hair out ma'am.
> 
> I don't know why I didn't ask my professional bun guru, @divachyk.


Oh stop Ms. C, professional? Chile please  (@Ms_CoCo37). Your girl is back. I missed you. It's about time we reunite. SINGS: _reunited and it feels so good!!!! _


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2011)

Where's NikkiQ -- are you still protective styling?

JJamiah - you are definitely a wig queen!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 5, 2011)

So my start pic is my siggy.  The pic flipped (something I need to figure out why it keeps happening) so it may not be the best.  Let me know if I need a better start pic.  I will try again.

I started my KT, I'm moving slow, but hope to be done by tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 5, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Where's @NikkiQ -- *are you still protective styling?*
> 
> @JJamiah - you are definitely a wig queen!


 
I PS all day everyday divachyk lol


----------



## Charla (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm so ready for this challenge to start.  Hiding my hair until June and pushing my APL goal to June instead of May will go hand in hand.  I really would love not to do another LC until June anyway.  

How phenomenal it will be to see 6 months of growth and retention!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 5, 2011)

Charla, at 1/2" per month, that would be AWESOME!  That would make my goal of making WL and then on to HL more attainable.  

I'm an ambitious thinker.  Go hard or go home.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2011)

I will be cheering on the sidelines for you ladies--even though I wear my hair up in a wash and go pony 90% of the time


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 5, 2011)

@Janet', you're an alumni, so whether you like or not you're apart of this challenge. You're right there with @JJamiah, and divachyk


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 5, 2011)

I wonder where my hair will be December 2012 

Because By April 2013 it will be cut back but the mind wonders  

I hide my hair because I like to. It is fun, mom of 4 friendly, makes me feel great. I can work out and still be cute right after a shower!, I can go to sleep wake up and my hair on MOna (my wig stand) is still in pefect tact.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Ladies!!! I decided that I will wait till January to get my weave installed. I figure that I willl get my touch-up then wait a week or 2  then Get the weave. I want to PS with taking the Nioxin Intensive Rechage Vitamins. So I can get maximum results.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 5, 2011)

JJamiah, at your growth rate you're hair will probably be down to your knees.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @Janet', you're an alumni, so whether you like or not you're apart of this challenge. You're right there with @JJamiah, and divachyk



Ms_CoCo37 Gee Thanks!!!! I might have to join now just based on GP!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 5, 2011)

NewHairWOWeave, that sounds like a good idea.  That way you can post your true starting pic on Dec. 31st and have a really nice reveal come June.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 5, 2011)

NewHairWOWeave said:


> Hey Ladies!!! I decided that I will wait till January to get my weave installed. I figure that I willl get my touch-up then wait a week or 2 then Get the weave. I want to PS with taking the Nioxin Intensive Rechage Vitamins. So I can get maximum results.


 

NewHairWOWeave, I wish I was good at taking a vitamin  I stink!

BUT.... I will try, especially since I am breaking down my braids every 2 weeks


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 5, 2011)

JJamiah What works for me is keeping my multi vitamin by my toothbrush.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 5, 2011)

JJamiah I was bad at taking vitamins because I have a very bad memory and have soo much to do. But I learned in a pharmacology class that drugs have a half life and becuase of that remnants of the drug/vitamin remains in your system for about a day or so after you take them. So there is no reason to take a vitamin EVERYDAY. To remedy my bad memeory I began by first putting the vitamins in my face, @ eye level so that I see them, so when I see them it reminds me to take them.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 5, 2011)

I think I just hate taking pills  BUT....................... I am going to keep them by my toothbrush and take them. I need to finish them up the time of expiration is 1 year and five months away and I have quite a few bottles 

Thanks so much @Evallusion NewHairWOWeave

I just took one so far today I have several more to go   I am starting off small


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 5, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @NewHairWOWeave, that sounds like a good idea. That way you can post your true starting pic on Dec. 31st and have a really nice reveal come June.


 

Yesssss!!!! You see the method to my madnessss. Im trying to get to APL by June .


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 5, 2011)

What's helped me with my mulit-vitamin, is leaving them on the kitchen counter & taking the gummy version - they're delicious!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 5, 2011)

^^^Gummy versions are both delicious  and dangerous!  I forget they're vitamins and that I need to watch my intake, I just want to keep eating them .


----------



## divachyk (Dec 5, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @Ms_CoCo37 Gee Thanks!!!! I might have to join now just based on GP!!!


Janet' come on for old time sake!  NikkiQ, and you too.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 5, 2011)

Yall are like challenge headhunters up in here


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> ^^^Gummy versions are both delicious  and dangerous! I forget they're vitamins and that I need to watch my intake, I just want to keep eating them .


 
Ronnieaj - I know.  I try to keep some gummy worms/bears around to kill the crave after I take one.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 5, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @Ronnieaj - I know.  I try to keep some gummy worms/bears around to kill the crave after I take one.



Golden75, why did I just hit CVS and buy 2 packs of gummi worms for just that reason .


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 5, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @KurlyNinja, how do you keep it looking so neat?  I wish I didn't have to retouch my buns daily (it starts to fuzz after the first day).  I need to learn the tricks of the trade.




Ms_CoCo37 Water, castor oil and a scarf. Castor oil has been like my savior. It keeps moisture in my hair and it makes it soft. As well as it helps to keep my hair from tangling.


----------



## Curly Lee (Dec 6, 2011)

I want to join. This will be hardddd for me. I hate protective styles, but I want to baby my ends. I'll be using twists, I might consider Senegalese twists if i can't take my three strands. I


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 6, 2011)

MrsIQ,

I just added your name to the list.


----------



## MrsIQ (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for adding me. I bun almost all the time but I think this challenge will help. I'll add my starting pic after Christmas. 


If you don't like your position, change it. You are not a tree!


----------



## SunnyDelight (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to join.  Been wigging, bunning for the last 6 months and LOVE the thickness.  I'm transitioning - trimming permed ends!


----------



## ProductJunkie (Dec 7, 2011)

I am def going to be looking at you ladies for style inspirations! I have been wearing my hair in braids under a beanie with just my bang out but I will def do more sales now that finals are over!!! I'm going to start this a little early.... I'm really looking forward to this! My first hair challenge!! I hope they have a 2012 steaming challenge too! Hoping to get one for xmas!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

Curly Lee, I have added your name to the list.  Welcome to the challenge!

MrsIQ, buns are perfect for this challenge.  I will be putting the starting pix thread up after we do our 2011 reveal later this month (Dec. 31st).

ProductJunkie, I'm glad you chose the HYH challenge to be your first challenge.  The ladies in this challenge are really helpful when it comes to sharing new styles, wigs, etc.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok...I just hit "THANKS"!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

Janet',WOOO HOOOO!  You know I was gonna add you anyway right?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 7, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Janet',WOOO HOOOO!  You know I was gonna add you anyway right?



Ms_CoCo37...I figured as much


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2011)

Janet' I had to check the list to make sure Ms_CoCo37 didn't add me to the list too


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 7, 2011)

NikkiQ COME On family reunion JOin JOIN JOIN!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

NikkiQ, you're next.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

NikkiQ, ummm...yeah...your name has been added.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @NikkiQ COME On family reunion JOin JOIN JOIN!


 


Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @NikkiQ, you're next.


 


Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @NikkiQ, ummm...yeah...your name has been added.


 

Oh yall are just HORRIBLE!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

NikkiQ, It's nuffin but luv bebe!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2011)

Guess I'll be rockin braids and wigs in Puerto Rico lol


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

brownsugarbaby, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

NikkiQ, now see!  That wasn't so hard, now was it?


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm in! Already started, gonna make a full cap wig to cover my head completely this weekend. Wearing a half wig right now.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 7, 2011)

CleopatrasCousin,  I've added your name to the list.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I might treat myself to a new, HH, slightly expensive full lace wig to rock for the challenge. Idk though. I can be pretty cheap.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 7, 2011)

I WANT OUT OF THESE KINKY TWISTS!!!  And thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 8, 2011)

NikkiQ, everyone deserves a little treat every now and then.

Evallusion, I was briefly contemplating kinky twists, but I don't know if I want to sit that long to get them done.  And then, they always wanna charge me extra because of the length of my hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 8, 2011)

hairaboutit, TrueSugar, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## skyslady (Dec 8, 2011)

Perfect for the start of a new year! Buns, Braids, Twists, and Wigs here I come hiding my way to MBL!


----------



## lacreolegurl (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi ladies. I would like to join. I'd like to make it to MBL by next December!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 8, 2011)

skyslady, smwrigh3, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 8, 2011)

All are absolutely welcome to join the challenge!  Just thank the first post, and your name will be added to the list.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 8, 2011)

I want to be in, I will be for sure, wigging it for 4 months Jan to April, but after it will be to hot in june for putting a wig on


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 8, 2011)

I want in!!!


----------



## SpicyPisces (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd like to join...my retention hasn't been great this year, so I hope hiding my ends will help me reach MBL or WL by June.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay i'm in, the solution i've found is to do crochet braids for the spring/summer.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 8, 2011)

jamoca5
Krystle~Hime
ms.tatiana
SpicyPisces

Hi Ladies!  Your names have been added to the list.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 8, 2011)

divachyk, I need my bunning guru!  Where do you get your hairnets?  I can't seem to find those really thin, almost invisible ones.  I spent almost half an hour today combing the aisles in my favorite BSS.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 8, 2011)

I will send you two packs pain in the butt Ms_CoCo37


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 8, 2011)

:2coolJJamiah,


----------



## winona (Dec 8, 2011)

[USER=141272 said:
			
		

> Ms_CoCo37[/USER];14804313]divachyk, I need my bunning guru!  Where do you get your hairnets?  I can't seem to find those really thin, almost invisible ones.  I spent almost half an hour today combing the aisles in my favorite BSS.



You didn't ask me but you get them from sally's they are called Jac-O-Net Chignon Bun Nets
http://www.sallybeauty.com/chignon-bun-hairnet/JACONT7,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome!  Thanks winona!


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in! I already have an appointment to get a sew-in on December 21st. I just got a touch up today. I've been VERY PLEASED with my retention this year and have the ambitious goal of getting to MBL by the end of next year which means I have to retain every millimeter!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 8, 2011)

tasha5951 and sunnieb, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## Jozze (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd definitely love to join this challenge as I already decided to weave up for the winter. Unfortunately, I just put in an install Sunday so I won't have a start pic until beginning of February. Can I join anyway?


----------



## divachyk (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks winona! You working those hairnets girl? Ms_CoCo37, don't sleep on those hair nets. Perfect but errry time.


----------



## winona (Dec 8, 2011)

divachyk thanks for initial suggestion.  I get the biggest juiciest buns and as I trimmed off most of my pre LHCF ends they are just getting bigger and juicer


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 8, 2011)

@ms_coco37: I think that I've signed up for this challenge already...or I may be thinking about the 2011 challenge...if I haven't signed up already, could you please count me in!! Thanks!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 9, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Thanks @winona! You working those hairnets girl? @Ms_CoCo37, don't sleep on those hair nets. Perfect but errry time.


 
Can someone please explain what these nets are for and how it works with bunning?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 9, 2011)

justicefighter1913
Nasdaq_Diva
Silkycoils
sugarwater

Your names have been added to the list.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 9, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt, they help to hold your bun in place, and they also give your buns a more polished look.  I used to keep a supply of them when DD was taking ballet.  They were awesome!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jozze, of course you can still join.  If you have any pix before your install, you can use those as your starting point.

If you do decide to join us, thank the first post, and your name will be added to the list.  You will definitely be in good company.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 9, 2011)

I really need to learn how to wet bun my hair. My hair is pretty much CBL and I still don't know how to do it


----------



## ProductJunkie (Dec 9, 2011)

I think I will take a lesson from you girls and start bunting more often! I also thing I'm going to twist a lot...! 

I'm going on vacation for spring break and I'm trying to figure out how I want to hide my hair during this time... I'm thinking mostly buns... I'm most likely going to use one of my passes during this time as well.... Hmmm!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 9, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva: where the heck have you been?!!!! Glad to see you!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 9, 2011)

I think I'll join this go around since my hair is mostly hidden anyway. I didn't join the second one this year cos I was just lazy about it. I will be doing mostly twists (with and without extensions), crochet braids and buns as soon as I can make my hair cooperate.

I will post pics in 2 weeks when I wash and straighten my hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 9, 2011)

jerseygurl and lacreolegurl, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 10, 2011)

blckrose, your has been added to the list.


----------



## BrandNew (Dec 10, 2011)

So today I went out and bought the Vanessa La Apple wig to get me through this challenge. I'll be between this wig and my kinky twists extensions.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 10, 2011)

Saw a SUPER cute indian remi two tone wig today that I am just dying to get...but not for $260 so I found the synthetic version of it for MUCH cheaper. Told you I'm cheap


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 11, 2011)

Chelz,  you're back!  Glad you're joining us!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 11, 2011)

NikkiQ, I'm glad you found a good substitute.  You should post a pic.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2011)

Aggie said:


> Will be watching you ladies from the sidelines.
> :


 
Okay, I know I said I would be watching you ladies but I feel like I'm missing something by not being a part of this challenge. I am afterall, hiding my hair anyway, sooooooooo, I'm in! 

Please add me! Thanks. Here is my starting pic
Oops, messed up here it is:


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 11, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @NikkiQ, I'm glad you found a good substitute. You should post a pic.


 

Here ya go Ms_CoCo37


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 11, 2011)

I am so in this challenge. After my set back I planned on hiding my hair until June under wigs.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 11, 2011)

NikkiQ, me likey!  That's going to look really good on you.  Especially with those gorgeous cheekbones.

OT: That mannequin head looks like a real person.  I did a double-take.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 11, 2011)

Aggie, I'm glad we were able to persuade you to join us.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 11, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @NikkiQ, me likey! That's going to look really good on you. Especially with those gorgeous cheekbones.
> 
> *OT: That mannequin head looks like a real person. I did a double-take*.


 
me too when I first saw it!  I should be getting it by the end of this week so hopefully I'll have pics for you guys. It's a LF and 22" long so I'll rock it for my girl's birthday party this weekend. Gotta swang with them yt girls


----------



## indarican (Dec 12, 2011)

im so down for this!!! my SO is not going to be happy but he dealt with me in a years worth of weave im sure he can deal with my in a half years worth of half wigs/ phony ponys.
By my birthday i guarantee i will be the longest length i have ever been in my life!!! lets get this started!!!
Ill post my starting pic on dec 31!


----------



## indarican (Dec 12, 2011)

is a shrunken puff allowed? its not stretched so that hides length no?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies!!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2011)

^^^Hi Janet'. 

I hendigo'ed my hair yesterday and slept with an overnight DC last night. I will be getting my hair weaved tomorrow as my HYH style for about 6-8 weeks. I'll take about 2 weeks break to properly treat it and have it weaved up again for another 6 weeks I think.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in!!! I'm trying to stretch for a year and then decide if I'm going to transition.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 12, 2011)

indarican and Lakieeshaa, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 12, 2011)

indarican said:


> is a shrunken puff allowed? its not stretched so that hides length no?


 
indarican, yes, a puff is acceptable.  You can also sport WnG's, twist outs and braid outs.  As long as you're not showing your true length.  But for optimum growth, it's best to keep your ends hidden/concealed.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 12, 2011)

I am still hiding   and still feeling like crap  HUH, I have to wash my hair this weekend and I hope I feel a little better or all plans for me going crafting are canceled  again


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just checking in. Enjoying not worrying about my hair in these kinky twists.  I usually oil my scalp at night, and then just spritz after oiling or in the a.m.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay so Since my exercise week is off my Bday week in January, I am going to definitely use my curl formers that weekend as well  

I want to get a nice curly doo and go out on a nice Date


----------



## indarican (Dec 13, 2011)

day one of my phony pony... i feel a bit strange but oh well ill get over it. my ends are baggied underneath. I keep reaching up to check that the puff is still there. 
Question for the vets, do you guys take the combs out the phony pony? i know to take them out of the half wigs and such but i thought that was just because of the edges. Do you think the combs in the phony will damage my hair at the middle?


----------



## indarican (Dec 13, 2011)

JJamiah I hope you are feeling better!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 13, 2011)

@indarican thank you so much


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 13, 2011)

indarican I don't remove my combs when doing a PP. I do advise you fan open the combs before putting in and fan then open when taking out, shifting from left to right to make sure it doesn't snag any hairs. I wore a Phony pony for years never had an issue with losing hair. Stopped wearing it because after a while I had too much hair to go under.


----------



## ProductJunkie (Dec 13, 2011)

Ohh Its good to know puffs are okay! Sometimes I have lazy days!! 

I will be doing minimal puffs though! Mostly wearing twists and keeping them in buns and pinned up and i've been looking at half wigs!


----------



## kittenz (Dec 13, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @indarican, yes, *a puff is acceptable. You can also sport WnG's, twist outs and braid outs*. As long as you're not showing your true length. But for optimum growth, it's best to keep your ends hidden/concealed.


 
In that case, I think I'll join too  My first HYH challenge


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 13, 2011)

EbonyEyes813, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 13, 2011)

JJamiah, hope you're feeling better little bit!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 14, 2011)

^^^ My voice is gone! Practically it is low and deep, barely holding on!


----------



## indarican (Dec 14, 2011)

JJamiah that sucks... get yourself some tea girl and stay in that bed!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2011)

JJamiah, I see you have the mini Barry White thing going on.

Try drinking a little herbal tea with honey and lemon.  One thing that I find helpful, is to stuff a peppermint into half of a lemon and suck on it.  Helps me every time.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2011)

kittenz, I hope you do decide to join us!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm IN again! I ain't gonna lie....I cheated about 3 times posting length check pics. LOLOLOL!  I promise to do better this time around.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2011)

bajandoc86, I can tell you're gonna have me cracking up during this challenge.  I've added your name to the list.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 14, 2011)

I bought a phony puff to use as a PS, I just realized that my own puff is actually bigger than the fake one unstretched 

I hope this challenge doesn't make me even more lazier than I am right now.


----------



## kittenz (Dec 14, 2011)

ms coco37 You can add me! Thanks!


----------



## indarican (Dec 14, 2011)

jerseygurl... that is awesome!!!


----------



## Darenia (Dec 14, 2011)

I like that this challenge is only 6 months at a time.  It's realistic and therefore doable.  I want to join some other challenges as well but an entire year of some of this stuff is just too long for me.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 14, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @JJamiah, I see you have the mini Barry White thing going on.
> 
> Try drinking a little herbal tea with honey and lemon. One thing that I find helpful, is to stuff a peppermint into half of a lemon and suck on it. Helps me every time.


 
I drunk all the tea  I was drinking my theraflu with lemon 
All my tea is gone except the Chia tea and Ginger, My others are gone 

Yeah, it sounds sessy don't hate on my low deep tempo LOL


----------



## ojemba (Dec 14, 2011)

I made my appt to get my hair in singles on the 28 so I'll be starting the new year hiding!  I hope I don't hv any issues with detangling when I'm ready to take it down. I'm 3 months post and I'm just tired of dealing with my ng on wash days.
This stretch to transition is going to be a long journey.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 14, 2011)

Darenia, ITA!  Anything more than 6 mos would have me in a stupor.

JJamiah, okay Barry.

ojemba, don't forget to snap a pic of your length for the reveal on the 31st.  I've been watching your progress for a while now, and I'm excited for your reveal!


----------



## godzooki (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm in!!! I haven't worn my hair down in forever anyway!! Should be interesting. I'm 24 wks post right now so we'll see what these six months will bring!erplexed


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2011)

Update: I got my weave sewn in today and I really love how it looks. I'll keep it in for about 6 weeks hopefully.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 15, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 I'll definetly take a pic when I wash again, I'll try to flat iron my ng to get a better idea of my current length. Thanks for the support. I'm going to need lots during the next year as I tackle this transition.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 15, 2011)

I broke my hair down; have prepoo'd it overnight which I feel my hair needs the extra love when not deep conditioned for 2 weeks  

I am going to trim today when I get a chance to actually wash my hair 

I have so much on my agenda today and I have to try to get it done.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 15, 2011)

Okay so I just started to wash out the Prepoo i had in my hair OMG

I had so MUCH breakage it MATTED UP IN THE MIDDLE    I am so pissed, I wont' sleep in it again  I will prepoo for a few hours but not over night  

HUH ALOT Of hair came out! OMY good NESS!
It looked like a ratty mess tree, cotton pulled apart at my roots and middles  

HUH not cool, and I am not feeling up to this mess right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 15, 2011)

Boooooooooo!!!JJamiah what happened???? What in the world do you think caused that??


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 15, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> [email protected]JJamiah what happened???? What in the world do you think caused that??


 

I think leaving it in for over 24 hours scratching my head, moving around too much, I kept getting up last Night coughing and choking  

I guess taking it down wrong. Just a mess; just a mess.  


I put a Drc 28 treatment in it

Some Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner with another. Under the dryer don't even want to steam right now 

Not in the best of mood because I am exhausted


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 15, 2011)

I have blown dry, flat ironed for maybe the first time or second this year, 2 inch trim Yeah I needed it, I just was excited to cut it, 

I HATE MY HAIR 

I look like the oriental monks who shave all their sides off and have a long pony in the middle  





I so would love to have some thicker hair


----------



## ojemba (Dec 16, 2011)

JJamiah sorry for your ordeal with your wash. I know how frustrating it gets and wanting to reach for the scissors and chop chop. 

Your hair is lovely none the less and I'm sure your trim made a world of difference. Thick hair has it's own challenges so hun don't be worried.



JJamiah said:


> I have blown dry, flat ironed for maybe the first time or second this year, 2 inch trim Yeah I needed it, I just was excited to cut it,
> 
> I HATE MY HAIR
> 
> ...


----------



## ojemba (Dec 16, 2011)

Morning Ladies, 

I think this thread, Long term Transitioners and Crown and Glory 2012 will be my favorite and most active threads for 2012. 

I trimed about 2 inches of my ends last night. It felt good. I'm no longer concerned with reaching MBL, WL ..... If I can transition and maintain a healthy Blunt BSB i'll be happy. Any more hair to deal with will just be a nightmare. 

I figure I'll get a good trim every 3 months. 

Have a Blessed Weekend All.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 16, 2011)

ojemba I am definitely a bit disappointed in the ordeal yesterday when I say locs of hair. Imagine pulling a little section where all the hair is still together like a patch of follicles came out.  HUH so sad....  thanks so much for understanding.

It was at the roots matted in the middle, only part not matted was the ends until I combed the mat to the ends. 

So Lots of hair lost. I am going to slow down on my wigging for 6 months for sure! I might half wig it but not corn rows. I am going to flip it up with a pin and toss a half wig or wear it up in a pony. My hair needs to thicken up and More TLC will be needed.

I have noticed a lot of SHEDDINg not breaking. Shedding from my roots. My hair is half the density it use to be. It is sad!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 16, 2011)

NaNaEternally and CurliDiva, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## godzooki (Dec 16, 2011)

excited about this! Now all I need is to find someone who can braid my hair. Until then buns buns buns (or rather knots and lumps until I get better!)!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 16, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ojemba I am definitely a bit disappointed in the ordeal yesterday when I say locs of hair. Imagine pulling a little section where all the hair is still together like a patch of follicles came out.  HUH so sad....  thanks so much for understanding.
> 
> It was at the roots matted in the middle, only part not matted was the ends until I combed the mat to the ends.
> 
> ...



JJamiah

Oh no, I'm sorry your hair is shedding but it can be stopped don't get discouraged. I have 2 suggestions hope on of them works. 
try doing a protein treatment then follow up with a moisturizing DC. 
or try cutting/crushing some garlic into olive oil or coconut oil and massage your scalp with it, then wait 15 minutes and wash it out with something that smells good. Those work for me when I have shedding. Also to help with thickening it up to where it was castor oil scalp massage. HTH


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is my starting pic.

Also, I got my hair braided yesterday. I'm gonna keep them until their fuzzy. When they do get fuzzy, I'll probably wear a wig over top or simply just get them redone.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 17, 2011)

Lucia said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> Oh no, I'm sorry your hair is shedding but it can be stopped don't get discouraged. I have 2 suggestions hope on of them works.
> try doing a protein treatment then follow up with a moisturizing DC.
> or try cutting/crushing some garlic into olive oil or coconut oil and massage your scalp with it, then wait 15 minutes and wash it out with something that smells good. Those work for me when I have shedding. Also to help with thickening it up to where it was castor oil scalp massage. HTH


 
Thanks Lucia it isn't shedding normally. It matted up at the roots as I went to sleep with conditioner and was to wash it out in the morning didn't and waited till the night, the roots was matted and the middle, so as I was detangling locs of hair came out, it was a mess i watched the mat comb down to the ends where it came out handfuls of hair  

I did trim it afterwards but it still looks so bad to me. 

So your the second person who suggested Caster oil I am going to try it out. Thanks so much  I appreciate it


----------



## camilla (Dec 17, 2011)

im in weaves and lace wigs most of the time so this will be easy breazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Ladies, just checking in, I'm still walking around with 8plaits in my head but tomorrow I think I will putting in twists


----------



## ojemba (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok I tackled my hair again last night. End of the year love. I did a henna, indigo, steam condish, trim again as i  flat iron my ng a lill. (I had lots of shedding during each step... Grrrrrr! It's really time for some braids)  I put in some big Bantu knots and went to bed. This am I m&s and took this pic as my official starting photo.

I'll probably bun next week!








ojemba said:


> Ms_CoCo37 I'll definetly take a pic when I wash again, I'll try to flat iron my ng to get a better idea of my current length. Thanks for the support. I'm going to need lots during the next year as I tackle this transition.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 17, 2011)

My regimen temporarily changed. I won't be wigging it maybe until April 2012. I am upping my protein as this has always kept my hair strong, the decrease isn't positive.

I am also going to evaluate my hair in April to see if I want to relax or wig it up. Right now I am in a bun, and I think I'll find other ways to PS my hair until my hair gets thicker. My trims will be every 3 months. I am hoping to see good results in 4 months.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Dec 17, 2011)

im in! start pic in siggy *dougies


----------



## indarican (Dec 17, 2011)

Got my weekly twists in...breaking out the half wig tomorrow


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 17, 2011)

Dropping out of this one since I plan to wear my hair out on the weekends now. Joined the twist/braid/bun challenge instead.
HHG ladies!


----------



## felic1 (Dec 17, 2011)

i want to join this challenge. I have to get a trim, pictures, and then follow the dots on posting a picture.....


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 17, 2011)

I would love to join this challenge...!!!


----------



## indarican (Dec 18, 2011)

So I'm so screwed with my hw of choice, I put it on last night to make sure it looked ok....Noooooo!  This was supposed to be my everyday wig... Now it looks like ima have to go buy another one... Jeez this stuff is expensive


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 18, 2011)

nazjha
mscocopuff
SherylsTresses
SummerSolstice

Your names have been added to the list.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 18, 2011)

camilla, your name has been added to the list. 

felic1, you're more than welcome to join!  Just click thanks in the first post and I'll add your name to the list. 

davisbr88, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  JK, I understand.  Ya gotta do whatcha gotta do.  But, I'll leave your name on the list just in case you change your mind and want to come home. 

JJamiah, that sounds like a good plan  for thickening up those lovely locks.  Switch up your PSs and trim a little quarterly.


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Dec 18, 2011)

Add me please OP.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 18, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Dropping out of this one since I plan to wear my hair out on the weekends now. Joined the twist/braid/bun challenge instead.
> HHG ladies!



davisbr88 twist outs and braid outs are still considered hiding your hair. You're not showing your true length with them. 

Anywho...here's my new wig. Love it!! Got so many compliments on it last night.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 18, 2011)

I've decided to join today. I just think it is easier to care for my hair. Unfortunately, I am not the most skilled at twisting, so it often looks like an amateur did it.  My hair did thrive in twists, though.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 18, 2011)

@felic1 and @ScorpioLove, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 18, 2011)

NikkiQ, that looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 18, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Dropping out of this one since I plan to wear my hair out on the weekends now. Joined the twist/braid/bun challenge instead.
> HHG ladies!



What tha-?!?! You were my partner Dimples! davisbr88 *shakes fist*


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 18, 2011)

NaturalBeauty<3: Oh yeeeeeeeeah! Okay, I'll come back! I'm just going to use allllll of my passes this time... lol.


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, I'm officially ready for this challenge! I got my sew in installed today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The pic is from my iPad so it's not great but it's something lol


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 18, 2011)

tasha5951, it looks very natural.

davisbr88,


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 19, 2011)

BrownOcean and DDTexlaxed, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm in again for the third time.  I just been maintaining length this time around (ssks are kicking my a$$) but I want to reach mbl by 2012.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Dec 19, 2011)

My starting pic and faux puff


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 20, 2011)

NaturalBeauty<3 don't feel bad davisbr88 she was my partner too  she just dropped me like I was hot  

Had me all souped up with months of plans LOL then all of a sudden  



on another note I am going to Half wig it I dug through some of my things and found a half wig never worn so. I wore that and got a thumbs up from the Mr. 

The Doctor who is (me) says I need to use my NExxus Emergencee every other week.  and Half wig it until I go back for a follow up LOL

I will be buy a few half wigs about 6 for the year more or less. Don't need a super stash. I figure 6 is enough and I do wear them for the summer as it keeps my hair up off my neck and the Half wig hair isn't hot.  I wore Vera in Florida   in the Summer of month of July.

I am looking at Outre mostly and they have to have a Matt look to them. I don't want any SHINEY half wigs I just don't........

Half wigs allow me not to put to much stress on my hair. I figure I got to waist before with ease doing this long time ago. AND my hair was very full, still thin but I had more hair.  So I am praying to get those strands back. I think when I do consider doing the wig and lace fronts again. I will not NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT keep my braids in longer then 2 weeks. 

Some of the half wigs I was looking at, I know you didn't ask but I want to offer my input anywho... LOL 

Outre

Amber
Evony
Yasmine
Valentine

And instant weave hz 7074




NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> What tha-?!?! You were my partner Dimples! @davisbr88 *shakes fist*


 


davisbr88 said:


> @NaturalBeauty<3: Oh yeeeeeeeeah! Okay, I'll come back! I'm just going to use allllll of my passes this time... lol.


----------



## kittenz (Dec 20, 2011)

This should be pretty easy since I don't plan to straighten my hair in a very long time.  I will have to use a couple of my passes to update my other challenges but I still will not straighten it.  Hoping to be SL by June!! 

Ms_CoCo37  Please add me to the list.  Thanks!!


----------



## indarican (Dec 20, 2011)

hey all, im still going strong with my half wig. i got a question for all though.. i took the combs out like suggested and have been using pins but i feel like those are more harsh then the combs. and it felt way more sturdy with the combs. I feel like the wig is just gonna slide of. Anyone use the combs in the half wigs without damage?


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 20, 2011)

i bought a wig without combs and i really love the fact that i can twist it and turn it for a quick fix lmao its my first wig and im loving it


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 20, 2011)

About to straighten my hair today since this is the only time I will have time. I'll be brining in the new year with a wig though, just like last year. I probably wont be showing in face shots though since I now have pink eye.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 20, 2011)

I ordered for the year of 2012 (my first hair piece purchase) 

Evony, Tammy, Yasmine, Tisha and a Pony called Marimba Girl  (She is a large Pony)

So I am going to rock these for the new year


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 20, 2011)

Getting my weave put in now.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 20, 2011)

JJamiah: HEY! That is NOT fair! You know I dropped the board for a while to focus on school 
Lol. I'm in this one, I promise! We can all work together!


----------



## remnant (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm joining  , I'm already on the Wig challenge!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is my starting pic. Aiming for BSL next year


----------



## indarican (Dec 21, 2011)

so i bought yet another wig... this is number 4 in just the past 2 weeks ugh... the curly styles that i wanted didnt work if i want to leave all my hair in. so i folded and got a straight style. Im done buying wigs until at least march so this one better hold up.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been keeping my hair in the four twists, pinned along the sides.  The four twists are working for me especially for cowashing, moisturizing and scarf method.  Wigs still fit perfectly.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2011)

indarican, I opted not to remove the combs in my half wig and I haven't experienced any problems.  BTW, I like your latest purchase!


----------



## indarican (Dec 21, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @indarican, I opted not to remove the combs in my half wig and I haven't experienced any problems. BTW, I like your latest purchase!


 
thanks!!!
I think im going to leave the combs in with this one.


----------



## indarican (Dec 22, 2011)

good morning all, i got on my first full wig and I really like it I keep looking in the mirror making sure everything is still in place. i think im just going to keep on buying this one over and over until june when we reveal and then i may buy a slightly longer one


----------



## winona (Dec 22, 2011)

I braided up my hair for the new year.  I used 9 spring twist each divided into 3 so the style would last longer and my hair would appear thicker.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Does anyone know how to resize photos from your phone?


----------



## winona (Dec 22, 2011)

[USER=99755 said:
			
		

> indarican[/USER];14897459]good morning all, i got on my first full wig and I really like it I keep looking in the mirror making sure everything is still in place. i think im just going to keep on buying this one over and over until june when we reveal and then i may buy a slightly longer one



This is really cute.  What's her name?


----------



## indarican (Dec 22, 2011)

winona Motown tress Audi


----------



## indarican (Dec 23, 2011)

So i did an impromtu length check yesterday and I really think my hair grew like an inch, but i dont want to jinx it especially since i only checked one spot. still hidiing under the wig and loving the hotness!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 23, 2011)

hotmess44, your name has been added to the list. 

Speaking of the Participant List, I had to continue it in post #3 because I exceeded the characters in the first post. Wow...

indarican, that looks really good on you!  So natural.

winona, you did a really good job!  Maybe I need to consider adding hair to my braids and twists so they would last longer.  Because my hair gets fuzzy after a couple of days.erplexed


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 23, 2011)

After an encounter with a SHS yesterday taking me from CBL to NL, I ordered 5 more wigs. I'm not wearing my hair out at all next year. I need to make up for what progress I lost.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 23, 2011)

i want in!  i will use my pass for Valentine's Day and my Birthday in April.
i will be using the bunning method.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 23, 2011)

shortdub78, your name has been added to the list.

NikkiQ, Oh no!  What happened???!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 23, 2011)

Went in for a little trim and flat iron and it turned into 3" being cut off b/c my ends were in "horrible condition".


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 23, 2011)

@NikkiQ 

End of the year not good for some of us gals so sorry!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 23, 2011)

NikkiQ, booo for that!  The same thing happened to me earlier this year when I went to the dominican salon for DD's graduation.  The stylist said I needed a trim, but I caught a glimpse of her "trimming" the length of my index finger.  She gave me layers when I didn't ask for them.

At that time, I had a "I don't care any more" attitude about my hair.  (JJamiah can tell you about my stank attitude towards my hair ).  That little misshap sent me back to above BSL.  But fortunately, I snapped out of my little funk (only recently), and I'm back on track.

You've done so well in the past, I have no doubt that you can still make your goal of APL by the end of 2012.  I'm hoping for a nice full WL by then.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 23, 2011)

NikkiQ Sorry to hear about your setback. It's truely heartbreaking when you loose the progress that you've worked so hard to get and retain.

What do you think caused your ends to be this way? So you know what to do to prevent this happening again in the future. 



NikkiQ said:


> Went in for a little trim and flat iron and it turned into 3" being cut off b/c my ends were in "horrible condition".


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure ojemba. Maybe it's b/c I hadn't had a real trim in years. I mean I BC'd in Febuary and have been doing dustings here and there, but not a good trim.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 23, 2011)

I purchased two new Afro puffs, my last one was getting really ratty looking.  I will post pic's later.


----------



## Curly Lee (Dec 23, 2011)

Curly Lee said:


> I want to join. This will be hardddd for me. I hate protective styles, but I want to baby my ends. I'll be using twists, I might consider Senegalese twists if i can't take my three strands. I



Starting pictures from today:













I'll probably add a naked hair pic before new years when I wash my hair. I'm super excited for my challenges this year.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't wear my hair out a lot at all so this should be simple!

NikkiQ - awww  I still believe you'll reach your goals though. Let's get growing/retaining!


----------



## MrsIQ (Dec 24, 2011)

Here's my starting pic.  Notice the breakage right in the center of the "V"



My hair is very fine/low density.  I'm hoping to recover from breakage I got because I wouldn't move my bun around 

I will experiment with french braids updos and buns, in different positions of course.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay ladies, I promised to come back with pics of my new weave (Janet Collection Afro Jerry - 14") and here it is:


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 25, 2011)

Buying a new bun dounut on Monday and also buying some rinse. Also saving up to buy some oz. hair. Should have that by Feb. Also I made a upart wig and its the best thing . I love it


----------



## melisandre (Dec 25, 2011)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I promised to come back with pics of my new weave (Janet Collection Afro Jerry - 14") and here it is:



Very lovely.  It looks natural.


----------



## Sugadoll (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm in for the hide your hair challenge. 
I have a box of alter egos(wigs) enough for the year.
I'm ready.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 25, 2011)

@KumakoXsd, your name has been added to the list.

@garciagirl, glad you're joining us!  Just go back to the first or third post and click the thank button and your name will be added to the official participant list. I can't wait to see your wig selection. Sounds like you'll be one of the wig gurus like @JJamiah and @NikkiQ.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello @Ms Coco37 I am rocking Tisha right now and feeling it for sure. 

I can't wait to see how my first four months go  
I just know that I am so glad I went back to half wigs, which I didn't want to have any of my hair out but I learned it's okay to have some out. I won't commit a real sin by doing so. LOL


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 25, 2011)

I told DH today that I hope he enjoyed this flat ironed hair b/c it won't be flat ironed again for a VERY long time. I'll be rocking wigs and ponytails til the cows come home to get my 3" back...that *****!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am 19 months natural and a little past shoulder length.  I need this motivation and discipline.  Lately, I have been taking good care of my hair via twists and twistouts, but I will will be 2 years natural next month and two years since my BC in May 2012.  I would love to be APL by the end of the 6 months.  Keep me grounded ladies!! I'll be in twists, buns, and wigs for protective styling.  Thanks for the motivation and encouragement ladies. I'll be posting pics soon!


----------



## Giggletush (Dec 26, 2011)

I already planned to hide my hair for the majority of the time in 2012, so this challenge is perfect for me. I plan on twisting, I'm also gonna make a wig with bangs, and scarving/turban-ing it for the majority of the time. Since I'm back in school full time and not worried about corporate, I figure I can do damn well whatever I please


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 26, 2011)

KaramelDiva1978 and Giggletush, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## indarican (Dec 26, 2011)

So I've been in my cornrows since Friday. I'm going to be cornrowing under my wigs. I just want to get a bit better technique.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 26, 2011)

I about to hit paynuh on the LaJay wig all these naturals on youtube are going on about. Dear lawwdd.....please let me not look ridiculous. I have NEVER worn a wig in my life.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 26, 2011)

garciagirl, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 26, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> I about to hit paynuh on the LaJay wig all these naturals on youtube are going on about. Dear lawwdd.....please let me not look ridiculous. I have NEVER worn a wig in my life.


 
bajandoc86 you have nothing to worry about. A wig is an accessory. Work with it til it looks the way you want. Use accessories, bobby pins, or even trim it down if you want. I have Drew by Beshe and she's rather large but I LOVE her!! Just gotta play around with it.

my Remy wig arrives tomorrow and my others on Thursday. SO excited!!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been mia because of school but now that finals are over and the holidays are almost over I'm checking in and gearing up for the challenge!

I had kinky twist in for 6 weeks and now I'm 5 weeks in with these tree braids. Out of the two I am definitely enjoying the tree braids the most. Head is not heavy and it will definitely take less time to take these down since they are just cornrows.

I will be taking them down this weekend and getting my hair straightened and trimmed (if it needs it). I will be back this weekend to upload my official starting pic.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm in. 

I have a few wigs and phony ponies in the closet. I really need to pick up some more short wigs for spring and summer. I'd also like to get some braiding hair so I can rock some homemade buns.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2011)

MochaBella and SouthernStunner, your names have been added to the list. 

YoursTrulyRE, are you letting Valencia straighten you?   I'm glad you like the tree braids.  I couldn't stand them.  I don't like not having full access to my scalp, plus the hair kept getting tangled.


----------



## skyslady (Dec 27, 2011)

Im so excited about this challenge, I just bought my first wig. Its a half wig but it looks and feels great. I cant wait . Just a few more days to go!


----------



## jhcprincess (Dec 27, 2011)

This will Go nicely with crown and glory... I'm in!


----------



## UGQueen (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in ! 

I will mostly be weaving maybe a half wig in between.


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 27, 2011)

I got a haircut yesterday so i definately will be posting a new starting pic


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Dec 27, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @YoursTrulyRE, are you letting Valencia straighten you?   I'm glad you like the tree braids.  I couldn't stand them.  I don't like not having full access to my scalp, plus the hair kept getting tangled.



Ms_CoCo37 ...I wanted to go to her but I couldn't find the time before the holidays and now can't get an appt. So I may go to the Dominican Salon down here in Florida.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2011)

This thread is quite active although 1 Jan is not here yet. I'll be active starting 1 Jan. See ya then!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2011)

I am doing good leaving my hair alone, tempted to touch but won't until tomorrow or Thursday 

Then I have a full hair day and back up under Tisha. Me and her have become fast friends


----------



## indarican (Dec 27, 2011)

JJamiah I love her, im sure she looks too hot in real life!!!


----------



## Avaya (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm going to join this challenge .


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2011)

Avaya and jhcprincess, your names have been added to the list. 

YoursTrulyRE, have fun with the fam!

JJamiah, you look cute in all of your wigs.  I'm feeling Tisha.

divachyk, you know how we do.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 28, 2011)

My weave is in and i had to leave a little out in the front and on the sides, still trying to rub my edges every night


----------



## indarican (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey all here are my start up pics... Sorry if there huge


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 28, 2011)

My pics are my avatar and siggie pic. This is the first time I tried doing mini flat twists. I'm not sure if I like them.


----------



## Avaya (Dec 28, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37  In the "Starting Pic" thread, will we have to post a pic of loose hair or can our hair be twisted/braided up? Does the hair have to be dry, wet, or does it not matter? Thanks!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 28, 2011)

Avaya, you don't have to straighten if you don't want to.  In the past, some have stretched or straightened out a small portion of their hair for their starting pic, and they also did the same thing for their reveal.

It's really up to what you feel comfortable doing.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 28, 2011)

chefamarie and Seamonster, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 28, 2011)

So, I took my weave out after a week. For some reason, my hair was itchy and flaky  now that I teach dance & group fitness full time, I don't think weaves are gonna work because it keeps the sweat constantly on my scalp.  So, it looks like I'll be bunning it for the next 6 mths- a year. Maybe I'll work on learning different kinds of buns  !


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 28, 2011)

tasha5951, what about flat twists in a bun?  I like that look.

Our resident bun expert divachyk, can give you a ton of suggestions.  Her buns are always on point.


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> tasha5951, what about flat twists in a bun?  I like that look.
> 
> Our resident bun expert divachyk, can give you a ton of suggestions.  Her buns are always on point.



Pooh, thanks good idea! I will contact divachyk and ask for help


----------



## UGQueen (Dec 28, 2011)

UGQueen said:


> I'm in !
> 
> I will mostly be weaving maybe a half wig in between.













Here is my starting pic ! Will be trimming soon..


----------



## divachyk (Dec 28, 2011)

tasha5951, holla at me if you need.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 28, 2011)

Please add me

This works well with the wig challenge.  I just bought 3 new wigs yesterday!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 28, 2011)

xu93texas, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 28, 2011)

UGQueen may I ask you how tall are you ?


----------



## UGQueen (Dec 28, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> @UGQueen may I ask you how tall are you ?


 
im 5'9.5" or 177 cm


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 29, 2011)

JulietWhiskey, your name has been added to the list.  Am I forgiven now?


----------



## PittiPat (Dec 29, 2011)

Oooo ... I'm in. I'll be wigging it until the big reveal.



Edited to fix autocorrected word. Urgh!!!!


----------



## drmuffin (Dec 29, 2011)

This is my first challenge as a natural! Oh, excitement!


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Dec 29, 2011)

*Is it too late to join?  I wanna play!  I'm planning on wigs and weaves! *


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 29, 2011)

drmuffin and PittiPat, you names have been added to the list.

drmuffin, Your'e natural!


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Dec 29, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> drmuffin and PittiPat, you names have been added to the list.
> 
> drmuffin, Your'e natural!



*Ms_CoCo37 Me next! Me next!  *


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 29, 2011)

HautePinkHeels, no ma'am.  You're not too late.  I've added you to the list.


----------



## drmuffin (Dec 29, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> drmuffin and PittiPat, you names have been added to the list.
> 
> drmuffin, *Your'e natural!*



Ms_CoCo37 Why yes ma'am I am! It was an involuntary switch, due to a relaxer eating up half my head! But I'm definitely loving it! My 1 yr. anni is coming up in February!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 29, 2011)

drmuffin, well, we're definitely gonna have to celebrate come February!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in! I will post my starting pic next week when I take down these twists.


----------



## drmuffin (Dec 29, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> drmuffin, well, we're definitely gonna have to celebrate come February!


 Ms_CoCo37
WhooHoo!!! dance7:


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 29, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> @Ms_CoCo37 Why yes ma'am I am! It was an involuntary switch, due to a relaxer eating up half my head! But I'm definitely loving it! My 1 yr. anni is coming up in February!


 
February is my 1 year anny too drmuffin!!!!!


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 29, 2011)

We cool.


I revoke my side-eye, teeth-sucking, Gas-face and neck roll!


----------



## drmuffin (Dec 29, 2011)

NikkiQ Ceeeee-la-brate good times, come on! Sorry I got a song in my heart!


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 30, 2011)

I want to join! I'm in the wig challenge too so this shouldn't be hard. I plan to hide my hair until May or June.


----------



## ProductJunkie (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey... Finally back to add my starting pictures!!


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Please add me to the list


----------



## drmuffin (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll wait until I get home from my adventures babysitting to post pics!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's my starting pic, I had to take it myself so it's not great.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 30, 2011)

guitan25, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a feeling there is going to be lots of growth up in Hyere!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Ladies! I'm sitting under the dryer as we "speak". Getting ready for tomorrow's reveal!

Hold on to the starting pix because I will be putting the thread up tomorrow...or tonight around midnight.

@Anakinsmomma, @Ravengirl, @deborah11,  I'm glad you're joining us! Just thank the 1st or 3rd post and I will add your names to the list.

For those of you who participated in the challenge that's ending tomorrow, do you want me to put the reveal thread up tonight at midnight, or do you want me to wait until a little later in the morning?


----------



## indarican (Dec 30, 2011)

oopsie i put my starting pix up... sowwwy!!! ill repost them in the new thread


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 30, 2011)

indarican, don't apologize.  I love haircandy!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 30, 2011)

Anakinsmomma, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## nicole625 (Dec 30, 2011)

i need this challenge! i will be wigging it using the deep moisture method and maybe switch to sew ins every once in awhile


----------



## missempress1210 (Dec 30, 2011)

count me in plz


----------



## felic1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello Ladies!!
I am glad to be here!! My hair is making some great progress!!
I got my hair pressed and trimmed on Christmas Eve. I had not been in a beauticians chair since Spring of 2010. The front of my hair is 11 1/2 inches, the crown is 10 and the back is nine. For some reason when I measured it I did not believe my hair is 19 inches. I just got my hair cornrowed in triple layers. I will post some pictures when I figure out how to.


----------



## ojemba (Dec 30, 2011)

Braids done= 4 weeks of hiding


----------



## PracticallyMe (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm just now seeing this. Please add me to this challenge. I'll be ready with my starting pic after tomorrow's reveal.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ladies, the starting pix thread is up and running:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14952239&posted=1#post14952239


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 31, 2011)

Today is my wash day so I'll take a pic before putting my twists in for the week.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2011)

Blackbird77 and nicole625, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 31, 2011)

So for the first time, I'm going to join this challenge!! I hope to retain ALL of my growth in 2012!


----------



## NaturalBlackGurl (Dec 31, 2011)

I definitely want to join!, I plan on bunning 99% of the time during 2012!


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 31, 2011)

I think I am going to incorporate baggying during this challenge - I don't need any extra moisture during the summer when I cowash daily. I live alone so who am I tryna be sexy for? Lol.


----------



## manter26 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in. Please add me to the list. I'll be wearing braids and occasionally wigs.


----------



## kittenz (Dec 31, 2011)

I really need to take official starting pics for my challenges because come tomorrow I won't be able to but I'm feeling lazy today.  I'll try to get it done by midnight


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 31, 2011)

I want in this challenge.  I know I can do this with no problems seeing that I hate to have my hair down now out of fear of it breaking off.  Please add me to the list...now all I have to do is figure out how to add a picture :-(.


----------



## skraprchik (Dec 31, 2011)

I posted my most recent straight-haired pic, which was Dec 4, 2011.  I will be getting a weave install next Friday, so I'm not willing to straighten again because my leave-out will be getting straightened while I've got that in.

I am soooo looking forward to not fooling too much with my natural hair for awhile.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi ladies! For those of you that want to officially join the challenge, thank the 1st or 3rd post and I will add your name to the list when I get home.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2011)

PracticallyMe
LaFemmeNaturelle
manter26
naijamerican
NaturalBlackGurl

Your names have been added to the list.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in again.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Dec 31, 2011)

Count me in!

After a terrible setback ((I don't wanna talk about it )) I felt kind of discourage and took a break from hair.  Well with the new year approaching, and my new wig , I think this challenge is just what I need to get back on on track!

Today I got a wig cap done. It's my first time wearing a wig/weave with no scalp, so it's going to take some getting used to... but plan on wearing it out tonight and every day after, till the tracks fall off   Depending on how this wig works out  ::fingers crossed::, I'll probably go back to the same girl to make me a couple of wigs. 

I don't think I've taken any pictures with m hair down lately, so I'll post a starting pic in the next week or two when I take my cornrows out to wash and re-braid.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Dec 31, 2011)

Baggied today using Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque. I slightly dusted my hair yesterday and I am planning to start my yarn braids tomorrow. Happy New Year all.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow and tryingto, your names have been added to the list. 

ZeeontheGrow, don't feel bad, 2011 was the year of setbacks for me.  But at least we have 2012 to make our comeback!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in.  I'm about to blow my hair out and I will post a pic.


----------



## straightlovely (Jan 1, 2012)

OOoh count me in! I'll take starting pics in the morning and add to the other thread!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2012)

glamazon386 and nevaeh, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2012)

straightlovely, your name has been added to the list. 

For anyone else who would like to be official participants, please thank the 1st or 3rd post, and I will add your name to the list as well.


----------



## godzooki (Jan 1, 2012)

I blow dried my hair semi straight for the first time in years! I felt like I was breaking the law, lol! I had cond. washed my hair, let it dry overnight (hadn't planned on blow drying the next morn)then re dampened it with my leave in/spritz mix, heat protectant, argan oil and then after it was done added some shine with some BB grease. Of course, it did not come out bone straight but it was enough to give me what I was looking for. A fuller looking pony/bun. After celebrating the new years I made it up to my ends for the brief heat fry by lightly spritzing with my spray, moisturizing with Shea Moisture coconut creme and baggying my ponytail/ends. I'm still wearing the baggy and will do so probably all day. I posted my pitiful length pic in the starting point thread. I'm 26 wks post and taking things week by week as far as deciding whether to transition or relax. I think the only way this is going to work for me (not touching up) is if I cave and use heat every blue moon so I'm going to need to improve my blow dry skills and learn how to flat iron.


----------



## kiminprogress (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I'm going to try this again. I had pretty good growth last time, but I fell off the wagon  right before halloween. My twists were my downfall. Everytime I would take them down I wanted to wear a twist out instead of retwisting. This time I am going to make it until June. My longest layer is almost BSL (in the very back). My hair seems to grow in layers erplexed so my shortest peices in the top reach to the middle of my neck. I cant wait until my shortest peices are BSL. Here is my starting pic again, my everyday wash and go from a month ago (I have MAJOR shrinkage), and today's mini twists. Happy growing ladies!!!


----------



## kittenz (Jan 2, 2012)

Finally posting my starting pix....


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are my starting pics...

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jan 2, 2012)

My starting pics


















Excuse my weird facial expression


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

kiminprogress, kittenz, Anakinsmomma, LilMissSunshine5, post your starting pix in the starting pix thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14952239&posted=1#post14952239


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

vandidix, you name has been added to the list. 

You can added your starting pix here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14952239&posted=1#post14952239


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 2, 2012)

Currently deep conditioning so I can air dry and twist tomorrow.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 2, 2012)

The rest of my wig and ponytail order arrived the other day. Love them so far!! Can't wait to wear them all. Gonna attempt to make some wigs too with the extra weave that I have. Bought it for sew-ins but never used it


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

NappyNelle, how do you air dry?  Do you make larger twists or plaits?  I'm trying to figure out a way of air drying without massive tangling.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

NikkiQ, have you ever made a wig before?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 2, 2012)

^^^I started making one by sewing the weave on,but 2 packs weren't enough and I couldn't find the same type of hair so I kinda gave up on it. Lazy me.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2012)

NikkiQ I wanna make some clip in's


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 2, 2012)

Super easy to do JJamiah and you're crafty. I'm sure you could do it


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm sorry I'm so late with this one.. this is my starting pic.. I decided to go into the New Year with a cut from BSL because my hair was in bad condition


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2012)

I am going to buy some hair and then a box of clips if I can find a box of them. I want a full head set of clip ins 

Add some thickenss to my thin mane


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 2, 2012)

JJamiah What kind of clips do you use?


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope it's not too late to join !!

I'm starting the year in senagalese twists. Retention here I come !


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

DivineNapps1728, your name has been added to the list.   

You can post your starting pix here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591051&page=3


----------



## indarican (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish I knew how to make a wig


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @JJamiah What kind of clips do you use?


 
http://www.sallybeauty.com/extension-clips/SNAPCL1,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH

these are the clips I will be using 

@NappyNelle


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm joining as well! I posted my starting pic in the thread. I cornrowed my hair up into a bun yesterday, no extensions. Starting out at MBL tryna make WL and whip this year.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

bigbrowneyez, do you have pix of your braided bun?  I would love to try that style with my own hair.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 2, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> bigbrowneyez, do you have pix of your braided bun?  I would love to try that style with my own hair.



I braid the bottom up and the top straight back. I pull the braids into a ponytail and bun that. I only braid the braids about halfway down. 








Sorry if the pics come out big, sent from my phone.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

bigbrowneyez, I love it!

Mine would never turn out this nice!  My parts would be crooked, and some of the braids would be fat, while the others would be too skinny.  And nevermind me trying to braid the back like that.   How do you even do that?


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you lol, it takes a while, but its actually easier with texture.  I'm only 2 weeks post relaxer so its easier to part but harder to grip.  I usually do it with wet hair once I have a bit of new growth.  I use a handheld mirror and a mirror on the wall to make sure the parts are even.  My braids are usually a bit fatter (9-10 in the front instead of the 12 I have now).  To do the back, i hold my head downward, start at the kitchen and braid up if that makes sense.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Thank you lol, it takes a while, but its actually easier with texture. I'm only 2 weeks post relaxer so its easier to part but harder to grip. I usually do it with wet hair once I have a bit of new growth. I use a handheld mirror and a mirror on the wall to make sure the parts are even. My braids are usually a bit fatter (9-10 in the front instead of the 12 I have now). To do the back, i hold my head downward, start at the kitchen and braid up if that makes sense.


 
I'm definitely going to have to practice! Right now, my hair is straight, so it may a little hard getting my hair to stay put (it unravels easily when straight).  Thanks for sharing your tips!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

Drtondalia and Kiwi74, your names have been added to the list.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's my starting pic for this challenge...


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd like to join in too! I'm in the C+G challenge so HYH works well with it.  

I'll add my starting pic to the thread shortly.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Ooooh, I don't know how much longer I can keep in this weave because it is itching my scalp now and honestly I miss taking proper care of my hair underneath. I think I will make it maybe until the end of this week or the middle part of next week and that's it. I am done for now. 

I need to order some additional deep conditioners so I will be ordering some more Aubrey Organic Conditioners before the end of the month. I have 2 bottles for now.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been hiding big time these past few, chilly days. I've been wearing a scarf and a beanie/snood looking knit hat over the scarf when going out. I return to work tomorrow so I'll keep with bunning but will keep my hair covered until entering the bldg.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 3, 2012)

So I went on Friday to get my hair blown out for my starting pic and my ends were HORRIBLE!!  

I thought I was taking care of my hair while I was in kinky twist and the tree braids but I guess my hair didn't like those styles. 

I ended up getting about two inches cut off. So I am now at SL again. 

Going to try to follow the advice of my stylist for awhile to see if I can keep my ends healthy. I will go back to her in 3 months to have her check them out.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jan 3, 2012)

Trying to think of how im going to cornrow my hair under wigs...


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am bored with my straight hair from the end of year length check  I think I am going to wash, DC, and put my hair in mini twists in 2 days, but I need motivation ladies  It takes 6h (just to twist ) and I don't wanna  But doing mini twists has improved my retention tremendously, so I need to just do it


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 3, 2012)

@bigbrowneyez
@danigurl18
inneedofhelptx
@jayjaycurlz

Your names have been added to the list.


----------



## ProductJunkie (Jan 3, 2012)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I am bored with my straight hair from the end of year length check  I think I am going to wash, DC, and put my hair in mini twists in 2 days, but I need motivation ladies  It takes 6h (just to twist ) and I don't wanna  But doing mini twists has improved my retention tremendously, so I need to just do it



Do IT!!! I wish I could mini twist... I am going to do small twists in a few weeks to wear through the month of Feb up until spring break!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 3, 2012)

Mini twists are something that I wish I could do. Everytime I think I'm doing them "mini" they come out "medium"  I'm special so don't pay me any mind.


----------



## kittenz (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in a rather cute twist-out today if I may say so myself 



kittenz said:


> Another twist out...
> View attachment 133437


 

I want mini twist too but I'm afraid that they won't be cute at my length...


----------



## Charla (Jan 3, 2012)

I got my first set of braids installed for this challenge.  I hope to keep them for at least 8 weeks, really shooting for 12.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 3, 2012)

Hiding my hair under Tammy for the next few weeks (hopefully  she lasts at least 2 weeks). She's def a keeper!


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jan 3, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hiding my hair under Tammy for the next few weeks (hopefully  she lasts at least 2 weeks). She's def a keeper!


 
Cute!  I bought Tammy a while ago but have yet to wear her (left her at my mom's house). Def want to give her a try after I'm over my short bob wig, or maybe on the weekends...


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll be rocking this wig for as long as it will hold up...


----------



## PittiPat (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm wigging it until June !!!  :locks:


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 3, 2012)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> I'll be rocking this wig for as long as it will hold up...




i like this which one is this


----------



## Barbie83 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in!! Will take a starting pic tonight. Currently in half-wigs daily, will be installing a weave in the next week or so!


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 3, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Mini twists are something that I wish I could do. Everytime I think I'm doing them "mini" they come out "medium"  I'm special so don't pay me any mind.



Girl i want some twist real bad but my daughter has them and so does my S/O. I refuse to walk around with the same do as my S/O make it worst his hair is longer than mine  not happening


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 3, 2012)

Barbie83, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in! Need to get home Friday and try out my new camera (by God's grace).
Currently hiding hair in cornrows and single braids with extensions. 
I really rarely wear my hair out....it's like I don't trust my co-workers to keep their hands and odd comments to themselves so I don't make it an option. 
I wonder if I'll rock half-wigs at some point?

I'm more likely to put in kinky twists or something similar. Maybe some cornows or flat-twists with extensions. I need to do a light dusting though!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 3, 2012)

lolascurls, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 3, 2012)

bigbrowneyez, your braids are gorgeous!


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 3, 2012)

Just wanted to check in and share my new wig.... I love her +baggying lots!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 3, 2012)

Ebonybunny which is you I see no wig :/ (wow, it looks goooooooooooooooooood)


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you soo much  btw.. Im the asian guy XP


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 3, 2012)

oh that is why I dont' see it  

So spill it, who is she? what is her name, I love it. IT LOOKS SO Natural! My goodness, you don't have to tell a soul, I still don't believe it isn't yours LOL. 

Very nice pick. You did well and the color is beautiful too.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 3, 2012)

JJamiah The wig is a full cap motown tress synthetic one named "Shirley". My hair is naturally brown, and the wig itself is 4/27


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 4, 2012)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> I'll be rocking this wig for as long as it will hold up...



ooooooo looove! what is the name & brand?

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 4, 2012)

SweetNproper, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## indarican (Jan 4, 2012)

I think i may have an alternative way to hide my hair for long periods of time (2 weeks is long to me).  it may be a total bust but im going to give it a try. Its a little left field so Im not going to tell you what it is yet, I just wanted to share because im a little excited about it.

Ill be back around six to tell you if it was a success!
Wish me luck on my secret experiment!!!:crossfingers:


----------



## winona (Jan 4, 2012)

I have given up on leaving my hair alone for 2 weeks. This weeks ps
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











the braids in the back are big because my arms are sooo tires. This is the fist time I tried braiding up


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 4, 2012)

It's cold here in FL so I've been wearing my bonnet and a beanie on top. Can't wait for it to warm up.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 4, 2012)

indarican said:


> I think i may have an alternative way to hide my hair for long periods of time (2 weeks is long to me). it may be a total bust but im going to give it a try. Its a little left field so Im not going to tell you what it is yet, I just wanted to share because im a little excited about it.
> 
> Ill be back around six to tell you if it was a success!
> Wish me luck on my secret experiment!!!:crossfingers:


 
indarican, now you really have me intrigued.:scratchch Hurry up and get back in here!



winona said:


> I have given up on leaving my hair alone for 2 weeks. This weeks ps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@winona, you did BEAUTIFUL job!  How long did it take you? Did you use additional hair? I really need to start experimenting more with my hair.


----------



## winona (Jan 4, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @winona, you did BEAUTIFUL job!  How long did it take you? Did you use additional hair? I really need to start experimenting more with my hair.




It took me about an hour and 1/2.  I started on hair that was in a bun.  I took the bun down spray some water on it to loosen up, applied leave in, and sealed with my ceramide oil (wgo, rice bran and walnut oil).  I let that marinate for 1/2 hour while I did some chores.  Then I braided top half then bottom half  I only used my fingers to detangle and rat tail comb to part.  I didn't add any hair.  I think I might be allergic to the synthetic hair I have been using because my scalp starts itching like nobodies business pretty quickly.  Next time I use synthetic hair I will soak it in ACV and shampoo before using like this lady http://hairlosophy.com/2010/recipes-galore/alkaline-base-removal-how-to/.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 4, 2012)

winona, I'm definitely going to have to give this a try.  Thanks for sharing!  How long have you been using ceramides?  I don't know much about them, but I see that quite a few people have bee using them.


----------



## brittle_hair (Jan 4, 2012)

Count me in - i was planning to ps in braids until i get to APL - here's my starting length:


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 4, 2012)

indarican- We are waiting on your


----------



## indarican (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok I'm back. Ok ok now before everyone screams at me let me plead my case.
I have been trying to find a way to keep my hair neat under my wigs that I wouldn't have to touch up for at least 2 weeks. Low manipulation so to say. I tried cornrows but it was so very messy since I'm not very good at it, tried plaits and twist but the roots always got knotted. So now I'm going to try the banding method!!!
But instead of the regular way I'm doing it attached to my scalp like a cornrows. Attached picture so you can understand what I'm talking about... This is not my kids hair I pulled it off the net, the website is on the bottom of the picture. 
Now my question is why can't I leave my hair like this for two weeks at a time, my hair is stretched, I'm able to moisturize and seal,I can GHE and baggy like this, my ends are concealed, I can cow ash, dc, and shampoo, and oil my scalp. I used ouch less bands, I didn't make the ponys tight.... Ok I'm done pleading my case.

Now give it to me straight, leaving my hair under my wig like this for 2 weeks is a disaster waiting to happen ain't it
oh and it's flat enough for a wig, no lumps.





it.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 4, 2012)

indarican, I'm not sure if you can keep it for a full two weeks, but don't think it's a bad idea to give it for at least a week...as a test run of course.

It's actually a cute little style.


----------



## indarican (Jan 4, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37
I'm going to leave it for a week see if there are any knots... Although I don't see how, all my hair is stretched. If all is well then I'll up it to 2 weeks. If that works then my hair will be like this under my wigs until I get to bsl!!!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 4, 2012)

Got my hair braided up a few days before christmas. Will keep this in until march. I just washed and am now steaming with AOWC mixed with WGO & AO.
Will be wigging it until June.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, I got my new wigs in the mail today. I only really like 1 out of the 3 wigs that I purchased. I'm not sure about this one, yet. We'll see. Sorry about the streaks on the mirror.


----------



## winona (Jan 4, 2012)

[USER=141272 said:
			
		

> Ms_CoCo37[/USER];14984677]winona, I'm definitely going to have to give this a try.  Thanks for sharing!  How long have you been using ceramides?  I don't know much about them, but I see that quite a few people have bee using them.



Yeah about ceramides.  I don't remember when I started using them because I started way before I even knew they were called ceramides.  All I knew was rice bran oil was cheap(I was broke paying off school loans) and made my hair feel good 

My favorites are WGO (smells bad so you have to add something (essential oil/fragrance oil) or Rice Bran Oil.  I use Castor Oil a lot too because I have fine hair it is thick but doesn't weight my hair down like a pomade when I want fluffier styles(twists).


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 4, 2012)

xu93texas whats the name of that wig? Its cute.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 4, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> @xu93texas whats the name of that wig? Its cute.


 
@hair4romheaven, Thank you. 
I purchased from hairwigharlem.com  Of course my wig didn't look exactly like this.   I did fluff it out a lot.  The more I play in it, the more I like it.




It's a Wig Cap Weave human hair Swirls n Curls- Afro Curl


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 4, 2012)

winona, it's funny that you mentioned WGO because was looking through the sales paper this afternoon,and saw some on sale at my local BSS this week for $5.99.  I was just telling DD I should go tomorrow to get some.  I didn't realize it was a ceramide...the PJ in me just wanted it because I want a variety of oils.

I also love castor oil!  I've been using it quite frequently.  My hair loves it!  It absorbs really well, and doesn't leave my hair super greasy.  Didn't know that was a ceramide either.  I guess I need to do a little research.

I also want rice bran oil now...


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 4, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> Got my hair braided up a few days before christmas. Will keep this in until march. I just washed and am now steaming with AOWC mixed with WGO & AO.
> Will be wigging it until June.



hair4romheaven - How are you washing your braids? Are you using diluted shampoo or a stocking cap? Do tell!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 4, 2012)

I dilute it in a seperate bottle. Pour on head and kind of mush (press) down on my braids for lather, rinse & repeat. I also do the same with my DC. My hair & scalp feels so good. I also did a brahmi,neem & amla rinse. I strained the powder/grains out first so it was just liquid.
Hth


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 4, 2012)

My hair has been loose for almost a week and I'm not liking this.  I'm gonna have to go back into a protective style asap--I'm thinking medium-large sized box braids this weekend.  Either way, I'll post pics of whatever I get done.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jan 5, 2012)

Baggying right now... Probably gonna cowash tomorrow.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 5, 2012)

2 weeks with my weave & its needs to be washed. I plan to keep my weave in for 10 weeks hopefully (to broke to buy new hair).


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 5, 2012)

WhippedButterCreme
brittle_hair
creolefox

Your names have been added to the list.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 5, 2012)

My bigest challenge for this year is to keep up with my PS schedule. I'm not even 2 weeks in my braids and they already looking messy and I'm having taughts of taking them out. I HAVE to stay on track with my schedule. It's to early in the year to get of track. 

I've maped out my PS's up until my 1 year post relaxer in Sept. My next PS is a full head weave scheduled for Jan 27. The less manipulation I do to my hair I think it's better. Soooo 19 more days to go.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 5, 2012)

ms.tatiana

My next ps is a weave, which I plan to keep in for 8 weeks. What type of hair are you using? I need to get a good inexpensive hair that will look good for 8 weeks. 



ms.tatiana said:


> 2 weeks with my weave & its needs to be washed. I plan to keep my weave in for 10 weeks hopefully (to broke to buy new hair).


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 5, 2012)

ojemba

I'm using Remi Velvet hair in a 10 inch and 12 inch, both packs are used hair and this is about the 3rd install for the 12 and 2nd for the 10. It looks really good and its easy to wash and condition. I got them on sale on amazon.



ojemba said:


> @ms.tatiana
> 
> My next ps is a weave, which I plan to keep in for 8 weeks. What type of hair are you using? I need to get a good inexpensive hair that will look good for 8 weeks.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 5, 2012)

I've searched high and low for a kinky curly wig. I might get that one xu93texas it looks really nice after you fluffed it out. Everyone on YT takes the wig straight out of the packaging and plops it on their head...  If I wanted to see that, I could look at the stock photo.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2012)

manter26 said:


> I've searched high and low for a kinky curly wig. I might get that one @xu93texas it looks really nice after you fluffed it out. Everyone on YT takes the wig straight out of the packaging and plops it on their head...  If I wanted to see that, I could look at the stock photo.


 
@manter26, Did you see the video on YT by colouredbeautiful?? Here is the link in case u didn't see it. She did fluff it out.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LCpeS_ErjU&list=UUN0lAVH8IYYlQCyfeQubFwA&feature=player_detailpage
There really aren't a lot of kinky curly wigs out there.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 5, 2012)

What about Drew by Beshe, La Apple and La Jay by Vanessa? All kinky curly and super cute.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 5, 2012)

Today's style is a single french braid.  Nothing impressive or fanciful. T_T


----------



## winona (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought another phony pony today and it is too cute  I also threw my old phony pony on to get a new do without too much fuss  I got so many compliments.  I will do it again tomorrow and take pics.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 5, 2012)

ut ohhh I see tiny breakage on my ends. No bueno.  

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## ProductJunkie (Jan 5, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Today's style is a single french braid.  Nothing impressive or fanciful. T_T



Ohh how I wish I could do one of those!!! I have took much hair!! And I don't think its long enough to look nice!! 

Wearing a pinned up protective style... IDK what to call it but I filed some videos in it... When I upload them I'll add a link so you all can see!


----------



## manter26 (Jan 5, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> @manter26, Did you see the video on YT by colouredbeautiful?? Here is the link in case u didn't see it. She did fluff it out.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LCpeS_ErjU&list=UUN0lAVH8IYYlQCyfeQubFwA&feature=player_detailpage
> There really aren't a lot of kinky curly wigs out there.



Thanks, I did see hers. I think I fast forwarded through most of the video instead of watching her scrape through it... 



NikkiQ said:


> What about Drew by Beshe, La Apple and La Jay by Vanessa? All kinky curly and super cute.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



I'm looking for believable 4a spirals which is really hard to find. La Apple probably has the tightest curl pattern but I'm still torn. Motown Tress LGB-852 (if picked out) looks more like what I'm looking for but I can't find reviews on it.

New Born Free Demi Cap Plus Half Wig - 13018 Spring is cute for a type 3 wig so if I had to pick amongst those (la Jay, drew, etc...) I'd probably go with that.


----------



## godzooki (Jan 5, 2012)

Bun bun bun...That's what I've been doing. My blow dried straightness (what I managed to achieve) has slowly been reverting due to me spritzing my moisture spritz but that's ok.  I've been trying to baggy the ends more. Aiming for at least 3 times a week.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been bunning all week. May do twist this weekend for next week.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jan 6, 2012)

Messed up my curly wig, now she's a  "drop it like its hot in the house" wig. 

Straight one looks good. Wearing it tomorrow to work. 

Spent two hours cornrowing my hair. They are so loose... I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but the are flat to my scalp.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 6, 2012)

ohhh shoot! I just cut the lace on my 1st lace front and it look sooo cute! lol!

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

NikkiQ and JJamiah, do you ladies still buy your wigs from hairsisters.com?  I need to find a new wig for my picky mother.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2012)

^^Yes ma'am I do. Hairsisters and Samsbeauty are my main wig sites. What kind is she looking for? I'll help you shop


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

@NikkiQ, she wants a APL length curly/wavy, honey blond/light brown number. Does that description make any sense?


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jan 6, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Yes ma'am I do. Hairsisters and Samsbeauty are my main wig sites. What kind is she looking for? I'll help you shop



What wig are you wearing in your AVI? I love her...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

I forgot to mention that it's a full wig, not half.  She doesn't want any hair out.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @NikkiQ, she wants a APL length curly/wavy, honey blond/light brown number. Does that description make any sense?


 
Makes total sense. Does she want spiral curls or more loose water waves?



Anakinsmomma said:


> What wig are you wearing in your AVI? I love her...


 
Thanks! That's a sew in that I had installed for a shoot. I wore the crap out of it for 2 months 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I forgot to mention that it's a full wig, not half. She doesn't want any hair out.


 
Full wig? Gotcha. I'll start searching.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

NikkiQ, something similar to this:


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2012)

^^Bangs or no bangs? LF out of the question?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

No bangs.  I believe it's a lace front...but without that little netting that shows.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2012)

Here are a few pics and links. I'll be posting more later.

http://www.hairsisters.com/en/lace-front-wigs/freetress-equal/freetress-equal-synthetic-lace-front-wig-natural-hairline-alize/index.php





http://www.hairsisters.com/en/lace-front-wigs/freetress-equal/freetress-equal-synthetic-lace-front-wig-baby-hairline-zoey-futura/index.php






http://www.hairsisters.com/en/lace-front-wigs/sensationnel-lace-wig/sensationnel-synthetic-empress-natural-lace-front-edge-wig-trisha/index.php






http://www.hairsisters.com/en/lace-front-wigs/sensationnel-lace-wig/sensationnel-synthetic-empress-natural-lace-front-edge-wig-paula-futura/index.php


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.samsbeauty.com/synthetic-lace-front-wig-freetress-equal-natural-hair-line-pace-g-WJPAC.html


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

NikkiQ, you are the absolute BEST!  I'm going to show these to her and see what she says.  Thank you so much!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad to help


----------



## Avaya (Jan 6, 2012)

Are we supposed to post daily/weekly updates? I'm wearing my hair the same way everyday from now until spring - it is in a combination of Celie braids and two strand twists all covered with a scarf and beanie. There really isn't much for me to say beyond that.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

Avaya, you can check in whenever you feel like it.  Whether you want to show off a new do, need PS ideas, or just want to vent or shoot the breeze.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

ProductJunkie, I really like this tutorial for french braiding.  She's very thorough in explaining the process:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLGs8PJ8sqs&feature=related


----------



## brg240 (Jan 6, 2012)

i am bunning this week. My hair is pulled back in two pigtails and each pig tail is separated in two braids and i've wound them around into a bun. 

Next week will bring more bunning but i want to try a french braid. So one day i can do one of binosusume's awesome updos


----------



## dede1129 (Jan 6, 2012)

This is so cute! I definitely need to learn more updo's as I cant wear my hair down for work.



brg240 said:


> i am bunning this week. My hair is pulled back in two pigtails and each pig tail is separated in two braids and i've wound them around into a bun.
> 
> Next week will bring more bunning but i want to try a french braid. So one day i can do one of binosusume's awesome updos


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

brg240, that's really pretty!  Are you using ponytail holders for your pigtails?


----------



## tiredbeauty (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm in this challenge but dont post often...cause I dont have anything to say  (I do now, hence this post ). I've been wearing two strand flat twists religiously and zero heat since last July but I feel like my hair isnt growing ...after I cowash (or DC) and apply my leave-ins, I twist my hair up when it is still wet..is that a no-no?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

@tiredbeauty, not necessarily. I like to do my twists on wet hair on occasion. As a matter of fact, my natural hairstylist always used to twist my hair wet, and I didn't have any problems or setbacks with that method. Are you keep your ends moisturized, sealed, and hidden?


----------



## tiredbeauty (Jan 6, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> tiredbeauty, not necessarily. I like to do my twists on wet on hair on occasion.  As a matter of fact, my natural hairstylist always used to twist my hair wet, and I didn't have any problems or setbacks with that method.  Are you keep your ends moisturized, sealed, and hidden?



Thank you Ms_CoCo37 - I wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong, cause I really want to meet my hair goals this year.

Yep, I baggy every night and day (but that just started in Nov), so ends are hidden. I keep my hair in flat twists 3 and 4 days at a time (cowash on Wed and DC Fri into Sat) other than that my hair stays in twists. Before I started my Winter regimen, I wore twist outs daily and I do still get breakage, it isnt a whole lot though but I do shed quite a bit...but it could be because I dont touch my hair until wash day (now) and I have been drinking Spirulina and Chlorophyll (since Nov)...


Ok, but let me confess though...I'm concerned my hair isn't growing cause my hair is very manageable! I haven't texlaxed since July and I am not having a problem with my hair...at all! I was going to texlax again in Feb (my one year) but I think I may just go until the end of this challenge and I have thick hair (or so I've been told) and I believe its type 4...don't know whats going on, I've been expecting unbelievable battles with my NG, but alas, no.


----------



## Curly Lee (Jan 6, 2012)

I just finished my mini twists and I'll be keeping them in for a month. Im actually very pleased with them, the camera doesn't capture them well but I like them HOWEVER I know i'll miss playing with my "out" hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

Curly Lee, you did a really good job on your mini-twists!  How long did it take?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

dede1129, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 6, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 I just in sowwy LOL

You got some great choices


----------



## straightlovely (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Sooo my original plan for this was to do twists for 2 weeks and wear them up when I go out. But these twists look a hot mess after baggying for one night! And they shrunk a lot since I have been spraying them! ugh. 

I also need to find a better moisturizer for my ends. 

I'm also thinking that maybe I will go to blowdrying my hair once a month and bunning the whole time? I HAVE to do something about these SSK's. They're out of control.

Sorry for rambling lol. Idk if this even makes sense!


----------



## Curly Lee (Jan 6, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Curly Lee, you did a really good job on your mini-twists!  How long did it take?



Like 12 hours the first day and 2 hours this morning. But I was watching movies, and tweeting which slowed me down.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 6, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> @Ms_CoCo37 I just in sowwy LOL
> 
> You got some great choices


 
No worries. @NikkiQ took good care of us. I knew one of you would respond quickly. 



straightlovely said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sooo my original plan for this was to do twists for 2 weeks and wear them up when I go out. But these twists look a hot mess after baggying for one night! And they shrunk a lot since I have been spraying them! ugh.
> 
> ...


 
You're not rambling at all. What kind of moisturizer are you using? Do you seal your ends after moisturizing? If so, what are you sealing with? I like sealing with castor oil, olive oil, and/or amla oil. I like to alternate. Also, next time try lightly misting your twists with water, sealing and dry baggying. That's how I'm able to salvage my twists.



Curly Lee said:


> Like 12 hours the first day and 2 hours this morning. But I was watching movies, and tweeting which slowed me down.


 
Girl, you are a good one! I would have a half done head. Nice job!


----------



## skraprchik (Jan 6, 2012)

I had my weave installed today.  The hair is a really good match to my own hair color, thank goodness.  It's exactly the length that I am trying to grow my hair to (MBL), so I already love it.  I also scheduled my appointment for my next install so I will have no reason not to consistently PS in 2012.


----------



## straightlovely (Jan 6, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not rambling at all. What kind of moisturizer are you using? Do you seal your ends after moisturizing? If so, what are you sealing with? I like sealing with castor oil, olive oil, and/or amla oil. I like to alternate. Also, next time try lightly misting your twists with water, sealing and dry baggying. That's how I'm able to salvage my twists.




I'm using shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie... I may switch to the deep treatment masque though! And I am sealing with coconut oil. I may need somthing heavier! Perhaps I'm just heavy handed with the spraying lol  cuz I'm doing exactly what you said! lol. I'll try castor oil I think.  

Thanks!


----------



## brg240 (Jan 6, 2012)

Curly Lee I love your mini twists!



dede1129 said:


> This is so cute! I definitely need to learn more updo's as I cant wear my hair down for work.


If you check her out on youtube she has quite a few and tutorials. I'm not at that skill level though. Her 2 min bun though i can do and it's pretty easy.



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> brg240, that's really pretty!  Are you using ponytail holders for your pigtails?


Yes I am. The pigtails are pretty close together and then i take another ponytail holder and put them together closer so they are like 1" apart. 

I didn't do the best job today, you could see the band but i'd already pined it and I didn't feel like redoing it.  Also the right side is blocked a tad, it's a bit more symmetrical in person. it looks kinda crazy in the photo.





edit: i redid it and it turned out better way better but even when i lighten it you can't make out the bun


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 6, 2012)

I just realized how much my hair has grown. These braids get oiled and GHE every night and is always hidden under my wig. They were braided on Dec.14th 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm actually tired of wearing Tammy I need some variety in my life!

Unfortunately, I'm committed to wearing EACH WIG that I have until they cannot be worn anymore before I change. This way, I can use up the 15 or so hair pieces that I have before I buy anymore or before my hair gets too long for them.

So guess I'll be in Tammy for a few more weeks.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 7, 2012)

I just redid my braids. I had them in for about 2 weeks but the parts weren't straight and I was getting some matting so they had to go. I'm trying the finger combing only method and I may have to give it up because it took all day to detangle and put 35 flipping plaits in my hair. -__-  I'm going to attempt to leave this set in for 4 weeks. I'm going to order an afro wig at some point, but until them I'm bunning or wearing a baseball hat.

One of my short pieces (I have ramdom tufts of short hair all over) is growing in nicely. Little Numbkins grew about 1/2" in 2 weeks.  He's still got a lot of catching up to do because it's still less than 2" long.  

The good thing about finger combing is I had mostly shed hair and few broken ones. I want to incorporate GHE but my hair is easily over moisturized so I'm on the fence about it.


----------



## hairoffire (Jan 7, 2012)

count me in! I'm going to PS with the use of weaves & wigs. I got a full sew in right before Christmas so I don't have a before pic, but I'll post a pic when I take my weave out to get redone. 

I plan on keeping in my sew-in for about 2-3 months, then taking a 2-3 week break and using wigs on the breaks

my reggie is going to be MT mixed with evco on scalp at least 3x's/wk, GHE at night, & DC weekly 

I'm really hoping to get to WL & increase my thickness by this time next year. I'm somewhere btwn APL & BSL, but I'll check for sure when I take my sew in out & do a length check

happy hair growing ladies!
Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2012)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I'm actually tired of wearing Tammy I need some variety in my life!
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm committed to wearing EACH WIG that I have until they cannot be worn anymore before I change. This way, I can use up the 15 or so hair pieces that I have before I buy anymore or before my hair gets too long for them.
> 
> So guess I'll be in Tammy for a few more weeks.


 
LaFemmeNaturelle you and me both  I feel so much better that someone else is wearing it until it is Dead LOL.

I am so ready to press the submit button. I really want to decrease my stash of wigs  and supplies 



I have washed my hair, I did not like the Kerapro Conditioner at all :/ 

So I will try one more time before taking the new one back and using this for something else.

I washed my hair it was much better. I did a Kerapro treatment can you say NO way, afterwards I did a DRC and my hair felt better LOL, then I used in small sections Alter Ego Garlic and Proclaim Hydrating mask. My hair felt a lot better and put it back under my wig  whew nice.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 7, 2012)

11 weeks post relaxer and braided back up.  I'm super happy with this set.  They are very tiny though.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been wearing twistouts and buns. I'm ready for a style change


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2012)

I just took my weave down and will be wearing a mid-length curly wig for a while - don't know for how long yet though. I do like the wig so it may be another 2-4 weeks before I get another weave installed.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jan 7, 2012)

I got my hair cornrowed down and now I'm bout to sew on one of my removable sew ins.  Can't wait to get my full lace wigs....


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 8, 2012)

Evallusion said:


> 11 weeks post relaxer and braided back up.  I'm super happy with this set.  They are very tiny though.



Those look awesome!! Love em. How long you gonna keep em in?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 8, 2012)

NikkiQ said:


> Those look awesome!! Love em. How long you gonna keep em in?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



Thanks!  I'm going to keep them for at least 6 weeks.  But if I can make it to 8 weeks, that would be awesome!


----------



## ojemba (Jan 9, 2012)

ms.tatiana I've used that hair before (Outre ?) I like it also. I think I'm going to try it again. I was trying to avoid getting bangs but that's the only style I like while wearing straigt hair. Thanks.



ms.tatiana said:


> @ojemba
> 
> I'm using Remi Velvet hair in a 10 inch and 12 inch, both packs are used hair and this is about the 3rd install for the 12 and 2nd for the 10. It looks really good and its easy to wash and condition. I got them on sale on amazon.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning Ladies!

Nothing new to report.  I'm sporting a raggedy house bun today.  I keep dancing around washing my hair, but it's wet and dreary outside, so I don't have much motivation. 

Anywho, I really want to either try winona's pretty braided bun, or do my two strand twists.  Speaking of which, I made an attempt at making that flaxseed gel...can you say *EPIC FAIL*?  I had some milled flaxseed that I needed to use up, but I guess they need to be whole in order for it to come out the right consistency, because mine turned out to be a sticky soupy mess.

I'm going to make another attempt once I get more flaxseed.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 9, 2012)

Yup I love Outre!



ojemba said:


> ms.tatiana I've used that hair before (Outre ?) I like it also. I think I'm going to try it again. I was trying to avoid getting bangs but that's the only style I like while wearing straigt hair. Thanks.


----------



## indarican (Jan 9, 2012)

I think ima take a break from wigs for a while, i miss my hair. Im going to do some buns, i think for a little while.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 9, 2012)

Please add me. Been wigging since dec 31


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 9, 2012)

I just put this set of Senegalese twists in & I already want them out !!! Maybe if I wash & condition them this weekend && play with pinning them up different ways I'll be less antsy. Or I could just give in to wanting to attempt a full weave & take them out this weekend. 

How do you ladies keep protective styles in for extended periods? After two weeks I'm annoyed with my twists/braids/wigs; by the four week mark I'm at my wits end.

Also, I haven't read through the entire thread so please forgive me if these questions have been answered already, but are the (3) passes we received just for using heat or for wearing "out" styles periodically? If passes do allow for "out" styles (twist outs/roller sets/braid & curls) how long can we rock the style before the pass _expires_?

TIA !!


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 9, 2012)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> I just put this set of Senegalese twists in & I already want them out !!! Maybe if I wash & condition them this weekend && play with pinning them up different ways I'll be less antsy. Or I could just give in to wanting to attempt a full weave & take them out this weekend.
> 
> How do you ladies keep protective styles in for extended periods? After two weeks I'm annoyed with my twists/braids/wigs; by the four week mark I'm at my wits end.



I am also newly in senegalese twists, and often suffer from HIH (hand in hair) ...   Maybe we can inspire each other to keep the twists in for a while... (till march 4 me). How long were you _ideally_ going to keep yours in for?


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ebonybunny said:


> I am also newly in senegalese twists, and often suffer from HIH (hand in hair) ...   Maybe we can inspire each other to keep the twists in for a while... (till march 4 me). How long were you _ideally_ going to keep yours in for?



Being realistic, I was only going to force myself drunk to wear this set of twists until February 10th which makes six weeks from the date I started to install them lol !!!

The only thing I know to do to keep me from taking out braids prematurely is to wash them regularly so my scalp doesn't get irritated && to refresh loose twists periodically; the issue comes when I don't feel like redoing any twists & my hair starts looking raggedy (to me at least).

What do you do to prolong installs ?


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 10, 2012)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> What do you do to prolong installs ?


 
I'm kinda new to this too... But if anything I might redo my crown in a month or so... I also tie my twists down with two scarves at night


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ebonybunny said:


> I'm kinda new to this too... But if anything I might redo my crown in a month or so... I also tie my twists down with two scarves at night



I tie mine up at night too or slap on a bonnet. It's just that I get bored so easily && I miss my hair so I take down styles before I should.

After four weeks I'm pretty much over any style I'm rocking.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well my kinky twist will be 6weeks old Monday. I redid the perimeter last week & it looks rough already.  Think I may remove this weekend, since it's a long one for me & try a wig again for a couple weeks.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 10, 2012)

OK, hair boredom has set in bigtime!! Since I relaxed on 12/30, I got tired of wearing wigs. I made an impulse decision to get my very first install of kinky twists today. I really like them. It is a lot of hair, though. 

Ladies, I need advice/tips about how to take care of these twists. The only thing the braiders told me was to tie down my hair at night with a silk scarf and wash my hair once a month!!! (that ain't happening). I'll probably wait 2 weeks before the first wash then wash every 2 weeks thereafter?? They also said to just use oil sheen and these can last up to 3 months. However, I've heard to not wear these for that long and to use some type of moisturizer on scalp/twists. I do have some African Pride Olive Miracle braid sheen spray and some Bee Mine Juice Daily Moisturizing Spritz. Is that suffice? I appreciate any tips/advice/encouragement. These twists need to stay in for a while; DH is tired of me spending money on my hair.


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Jan 10, 2012)

*Gonna buy me some hair and some Nioxin soon...*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been so lazy for the past two days.  I think I'm going to make a homemade mud wash tomorrow and do something with this big head of mine. T_T


----------



## Darenia (Jan 11, 2012)

xu93texas Your twist look really good.  

Sorry, I have no advice to give.  It really sounds like you already have a pretty good game plan.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 11, 2012)

I have such a major headache right now 
I am so glad for Half wigs 

I am so glad the stores give you 30 days to return. I have had things to return for over a week now erplexed


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2012)

JJamiah, you've had that headache for a couple of days now.  Make sure you're getting enough rest.  Hope you feel better soon!

I must say that today's flaxseed gel attempt was a success!  I'm so over my straight hair, so I'm about to DC for a couple of hours.  Then, I'll wash and stretch it out for a day or two.  Once its stretched I think I'm going to install mini-twists...we'll see.


----------



## indarican (Jan 11, 2012)

JJamiah  I hope you feel better, headaches are no joke.

So my wig hiatus (2 days)is going to be over tomorrow, ill be purchasing Tammy. Im hoping the fullness will disguise and lumps I may have from not having my hair cornrowed under her.


----------



## ResieCupp (Jan 11, 2012)

[deleted post]


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 11, 2012)

indarican @Ms_CoCo37 ---- I went to the ER last week, I am now on 3 meds. I suffered from a cystic rupture that makes me want to pierce my head with a pin to leak the pressure  

The meds seem to give me a bigger headache.  it's like if I don't take it, I am damned, If I do take it, I am damned. Grrrrr.


Thanks ladies, I am babbling trying to get my mind off of the pressure!

Oohhh I have Tammy Toooo! We are twin-z's LOL


----------



## winona (Jan 11, 2012)

JJamiah  I hope you feel better very soon  I have a wig on today FreeTress Sophia Girl


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2012)

Darenia said:


> @xu93texas Your twist look really good.
> 
> Sorry, I have no advice to give. It really sounds like you already have a pretty good game plan.


 
Darenia, thank you!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 11, 2012)

xu93texas

Your kinky twists are beautiful!! They're actually the best I've seen! 

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> Your kinky twists are beautiful!! They're actually the best I've seen!
> 
> Sent from a land where women rule.....


 
Thank you!! I like them a lot. Now, if I can just get passed this pain/soreness.  I will definitely go back again for another install and possibly a sew-in weave.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey ladies just checkin in, still in braids for the next 2wks.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2012)

jamoca5 said:


> Just checking in, ladies. Finally got my kinky twists in this week and I am loving it!
> 
> The first picture is of my sister doing my hair, the other two are from afterwards. Forgive my faux melancholy in the last two photos. I was channeling my inner Top Model


 
Your kinky twists turned out nice.  How long did it take?



Ms. Tiki said:


> I have been hiding under my bonnet and hat for the last two weeks. I'm debating if I want to wear the same to school tonight or take my braids out and wear a bun to school. I'm too lazy to put my black rinse in the front to wear a wig. I will take care of that this weekend.


 
Up until twenty minutes ago, I was right there with you, hiding under my little black knit hat.  I threw in a couple of twists and now it's in a bun.  I'm just too darn lazy to do anything else.



ScorpioLove said:


> i am still trying to find a regimen that works for me that takes very little time, detagling takes so long for me... i've just been bunning all week. need to wash hair but im thinking of getting a relaxer to maybe cut my detangling time... i will decide by the weekend
> i want to do an aphogee two step treatment first though and maybe follow up every 6-8 wks as recommended


 
How do you detangle?  I know my detangling process used to take me forever, before it finally dawned on me to detangle in sections with an oil infused DC.  It's sooo much better now.


----------



## jamoca5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just checking in, ladies. Finally got my kinky twists in this week and I am loving it!

The first picture is of my sister doing my hair, the other two are from afterwards. Forgive my faux melancholy in the last two photos. I was channeling my inner Top Model


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jan 12, 2012)

Today is wash day so I can wear "Tiffany" (my work wig) for the week. I think I'll just plait my hair today.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been hiding under my bonnet and hat for the last two weeks. I'm debating if I want to wear the same to school tonight or take my braids out and wear a bun to school. I'm too lazy to put my black rinse in the front to wear a wig. I will take care of that this weekend.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Jan 12, 2012)

i am still trying to find a regimen that works for me that takes very little time, detagling takes so long for me... i've just been bunning all week. need to wash hair but im thinking of getting a relaxer to maybe cut my detangling time... i will decide by the weekend
i want to do an aphogee two step treatment first though and maybe follow up every 6-8 wks as recommended


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 14, 2012)

Been seeing a lot of naturals rocking all kinds of hairstyles and was feeling left out so I wore my hair in a braid out yesterday. Had the best hair day ever! It was soft, had shine and movement. So I used one out of four passes already. My hair is back in braids since I plan to continue with both this and the wig challenge. Can't wait for summer so I can wear my hair out more.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 14, 2012)

i used a pass this week, so i guess i will go back to my curly pinup style.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 14, 2012)

Wore twists under wigs for the past almost 2 weeks. Washed, DC'd, detangled and put in my trust rusty Celies for another 2 weeks. I think I'm gonna stick with this routine.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 14, 2012)

Getting my hair ready to wig it for the next two weeks. I going to put some loose cornrows in to make it easy for me to co wash will in braids.

I think I'm going to use a pass the 1st of Feb. I'm looking at the pic in my siggy and realizing the camera on my iphone sucks. I'm going to take another using my EVO and change my siggy pic


----------



## brg240 (Jan 15, 2012)

question if i wear my hair in a single braid does that count as hiding my hair?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 15, 2012)

Sigh...hurry up JUNE! That is all. 

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 16, 2012)

So....I took out my Senegalese twists last night; I realized they were doing a number on my scalp & the itching/irritation/dandruff was driving me mad. The fact that my face & neck broke out in a rash after wearing them down for a day pushed me over the edge. 

I gotta remember to pre-wash/pre-treat my hair before  I install it because sometimes the chemicals it's treated with causes me to have allergic reactions. 

Now I gotta  figure out what to do with my head...BOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## winona (Jan 16, 2012)

^^I had the same problem.  I will definitely treat it before installing any more synthetic hair


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have had issues with synthetic hair in the past too! It causes itchiness and dandruff  It is not fun   I am putting in mini twists right now and I want to scream  I always feel like this putting them in, but I love them once they are done  I did two hours last night and only finished 25% of my hair! I think I made them smaller this time...


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 16, 2012)

brg240 If you tuck of pin your ends, then yes. I do this with two braids on a reg. Also, what part of VA are you in?


----------



## brg240 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ms. Tiki

Duly noted, i'll do that. Or i'll try at least. I live in southern VA/hampton roads area.

another question if i leave part of my hair out but hide the rest is that okay. Like a faux bun I just trimmed a chunk of my hair that was already much shorter then the entire length. So now i'm thinking maybe with the shorter layer i can just wear out. (and by much shorter i think it's like 8" in between :/ )


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 16, 2012)

brg240 I'm from Chesapeake! Anywho, for the health of your hair I say keep those end tucked away. I know it gets cold at home. When my hair was short I would try to wrap the short parts that stuck out around my ponytail and hide it with a scrunchie. That way my ends were protected and you couldn't tell that I had short pieces. Have you checked youtube for protective styles for short hair?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 16, 2012)

So I got tired of tammy and am currently wearing morning glory (in my siggy). Think I will alternate between the two of these until they wear out. Then I'll move on to creta girl and this other one I need to get rid of.


----------



## beauti (Jan 16, 2012)

*i am still here...hiding under my half wig, runway girl*

*@DivineNapps1728 and anyone else having issues with itchy scalp while in braids....you should soak your synthetic hair in tub of water with distilled vinegar to remove alkaline before braiding your hair: Crown&Glory Method my hair always itches if i skip this step prior to braiding, no matter how well i deep condition my hair....*


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 16, 2012)

I decided to wear twists all year 

Mini twists, maybe once this year, but only for a month. 

My hair has been loving the weekly moisture I have been giving it.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning ladies,

I took out my extension braids last week and re-twist each plait, I wore my hair with the twist for 3 days. I took the time home yesterday to get a good wash and cond. My hair was soooo dirty. I'm really not enjoying my wash days. I had tons of shedding at each step. I did a aphogee 2min protein and black tea rinse before i deep con. My relaxed hair is soft buy my ng is so course and thick. 

I wore it pinned up in a clip today, I just dont' feel like bothering with it. 

I'm getting big cornrows with extensions this friday, two weeks latter I'm getting my weave (THANK GOD!!!!). Weave will be staying in for 3 months. 

I see ladies transitioning with braid outs and twist out. NO NO NO not me I must have my hair hidden.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 17, 2012)

Took out my kinky twists on Thurs night/Friday morning.  Did small twist on my hair, hiding under cute hats until then end of the month, then will re-install kinky twist.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 17, 2012)

One week down and about six/seven more weeks to go before taking down these kinky twists. Patiently waiting  (yeah right!)


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2012)

Still hiding my hair. Right now I am wearing a hand-made curly 60 second human wig.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 17, 2012)

Still doing all things in those four sections--shampoo, DC, cowash and 4 large pinned twists.  Then wig it with a beanie cap.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 17, 2012)

So bored w/ my hair right now. Currently bunning. Taking another wig break. *shrugs*

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 17, 2012)

Will be braiding up this weekend......6 weeks of not fiddling too much with my hair. I am looking forward to it!!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have kinky twists in my hair until end of February. I'll take a week rest and braid it up again for another 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a CRISIS....my braider got married and moved! *flails*


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 18, 2012)

Still in senegalese twists. Hopefully I can hold out till the end of the month which will be about 6 weeks


----------



## skraprchik (Jan 19, 2012)

Week two of my weave install and I'm getting lots of comments from people who  thought it was my hair straightened.  They're so used to me in some shrunken style that they believed it was my hair.  It does blend really well, but this hair is going in the garbage in 8 weeks.  The tangles and shedding are _not_ the business.

On the positive side, I can definitely more accurately judge my growth.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 19, 2012)

I twisted my hair Monday night.  Will keep these in until the end of the month, and then will install kinky twist.  Keeping my hair hidden under my hats.

Really happy with my growth since my BC in July.  I remember when I couldn't even get a twist to form, let alone hold.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 19, 2012)

i cowashed, airdried my hair last night, and i put it in a big flat braid (french) in the back. i twisted the end of the braid into a mini bun and pinned it down.  this will be my style until the end of the week.  i am just going to spray it with some oil instead of taking it down and putting it back up.  i might do this again on a roller set.  this way i don't have to keep manipulating my hair.


----------



## indarican (Jan 19, 2012)

I think me and tammy are going to be life partners... i love this half wig!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 19, 2012)

Morning Ladies!  I'm faithfully bunning this week.  As soon as I received the rest of my EOs I'm going to attempt to make my own mud wash.  I hope I like it. T_T


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 19, 2012)

Binetad, your name has been added to the list.  Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 19, 2012)

Finally got around to washing my hair. Prepoo with oils, washed w/ giovanni tea tree shampoo. Now steaming with AOWC mixed with JBCO & WGO.
My scalp and hair are happy.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 20, 2012)

Got my weave today. Used Bobbi boss natural yaky. I LOVE it so far. Just a lill of my own hair is left out on top.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 20, 2012)

I finished my mini twists on Tuesday night and made them smaller than before...I don't know what I was thinking! They already take 6h usually and this time they took 8h+  I need to figure out how to do regular twists and not have tons of scalp showing bc I can't bear putting in this much time again...ideas ladies?  I don't know how many more mini twists installs I have left in me


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 20, 2012)

still wigging and loving it


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 21, 2012)

Its been 2 weeks in these braids. Ive just been oiling my scalp and keeping it moving.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 21, 2012)

Since I'm back in school full time, this is the easiest challenge ever!  I'm just waiting until my shortest part (crown & front) reaches APL.  Hopefully this will happen at the end of this challenge.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 21, 2012)

I have no idea what I want to do next week. I want to wear Morning Glory for another week but I feel like I should move my bun. IT's been in a mid-level bun for a week as I wore Morning Glory. Maybe I should switch to a low bun and wear a different wig? What do you ladies think? Is 2 weeks too long to be in the same position?


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wearing a half wig


----------



## tryingto (Jan 21, 2012)

Still cornrowed under my wig trying to
 make 6 weeks


----------



## brg240 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> brg240 I'm from Chesapeake! Anywho, for the health of your hair I say keep those end tucked away. I know it gets cold at home. When my hair was short I would try to wrap the short parts that stuck out around my ponytail and hide it with a scrunchie. That way my ends were protected and you couldn't tell that I had short pieces. Have you checked youtube for protective styles for short hair?



oh hey former neighbor   I guess, it would be a little thin looking anyway. Oh well. And no i haven't the majority of my hair is pretty long so i've never bothered but maybe i should.

Still bunning, finally washed my hair but i used different products and my hair kind of looks dull imo. :/ I love my curls, i wish that i could leave them unmanipulated but then that would be a tangled mess  

Ladies that bun does the front of your hair break off? I am trying to figure out what is causing the very front of my hair (along my hairline) to break off. I don't know if it's the face products that i use, if my buns are too tight, or if it's just a different type of hair but it keeps getting dry and snapping  It's really frustrating.

LaFemmeNaturelle If it's supposed to be cold where you are i'd wear a wig, if not I'd wear a low bun.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 22, 2012)

IT's gonna be in the 50s all this week so I'm gonna give my hair a break and wear a low side bun this week.


----------



## tasha5951 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok, two things...well 3...

#1- I'm OBSESSED with my hair right now! It's getting long and I LOVE IT!
#2- My hair obsession makes me want to flat iron it and leave it out for all the world to see. 
#3- I found 4 split ends today and it's freakin me out
#4- (I know I said 3) I used one of my heat passes last weekend.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

I used Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo today. I Clarifyed with Avalon Organics Rosemary, Mint and Tea Tree Shampoo then I washed and deep conditioned my hair today using Moroccanoil products. My hair feels awesome right now, and by awesome, I mean soft, silky and strong. You can't get any better than that.

Back to my wigs after I wash this DC out of my hair.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 22, 2012)

Checking in, still in my twists


----------



## brg240 (Jan 22, 2012)

i am putting in mini twists. Idk why i am like 1/26th done so far :/ I was trying to practice french braiding and i got frustrated and decided to see if i could do a twist.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 22, 2012)

Checking in; I washed my kinky twists today and dc for 30 minutes under my new Babybliss Pro ion hood dryer on cool setting. Man, my scalp is happy!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 22, 2012)

Currently I'm rocking my very first quick weave; the install wasn't too hard, but I used so much of the liquid cap product to make sure no glue touched my hair that I have white residue at some spots around my edges...lol. Oh well


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll be installing my kinky twists, next week.  Right now I'm in small twists with my natural hair. I washed yesterday, and ughhhh!  It just shrank up to nothing! & some came undone.  I may need to remove so I don't get matting at the roots


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 23, 2012)

got my hair pinned up in the back.  i need to learn how to do pin curls well, so i can wear my bonnet at night.  i want a bonnet that doesn't mash my hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm hiding behind two strand twists today.  They're not very neat, so I've been stuffing them under a hat when I go out.  It's been so wet and dreary here lately, that I just don't feel like doing anything. T_T


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 23, 2012)

Taking my twists out now. I'll probably bun this week.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 23, 2012)

Celies are a little over a week old now. Seeing if I can hold off until Saturday to wash, DC and re-braid them. They'll be 2 weeks old by then. They're a fuzzy mess, but who cares? No one sees them anyway. Not even my hubba bubba


----------



## winona (Jan 23, 2012)

I got 2 goddess braids under my swig cap and wig right now  For spring break I am going to take my time and install kinky twists, or crochet spring twists (I don't think they are long enough to install them like kinky twists) or Senegalese twists.  I want some twists in my life LMBO


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 23, 2012)

Rocking two german cornrows, thinking about putting in a prison cornrow bun


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 23, 2012)

Couldn't wait any longer I took my weave down. I haven't done a length check so I will be getting my hair done Thursday. Sucks tho cause its raining in California!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Its still me and my Kimora wig! I took my cornrows out but my braider can't redo them until next week so right now I just have some wig underneath my cap. I might take this week and just rock my hair tho... Idk Im lazy! lol


----------



## brg240 (Jan 23, 2012)

Seamonster  what is a prison bun?

I am like 1/4 done with my mini twists, i'm not sure if i'm doing this right

So I don't know how it will turn out but however it turns out i'll be leaving them in for 2 weeks. Hopefully they don't mat  I've never worn twists before. 

edit: just watched how to do mini twist vids, oops did some things wrong. oh well hopefully my hair doesn't break off. I'm not sure how i'm supposed to make my twists tight.  oh well


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been alternating between flexi rod sets and twist outs. And the occasional bun. Nothing special.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I got my sew-in on Friday and I love the hair, the look but OMG the itching is driving my  nuts. I woke up last night with a rat tail comb to my scalp. Its a little difficult to to get to the top area because she used a net. When i woke up this morning I put some shampoo in an applicator bottle and applied to my scalp. I rinsed it out and put some con on the weave and rinsed. I'm still itching.  I really want to keep this weave in for 3 months but I'm looking lill crazy hitting my head all the time. 

Can someone recommend something to help with itching while in braids/weave?  I used my sulfur spray but that's not giving me much relief either.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 24, 2012)

ojemba, that's one of the main reasons I have a problem wearing weaves, tree braids, crochet braids, and full wigs.  I need to be able to get to my scalp.  

Have you tried oiling your scalp?  If not, try mixing tea tree essential oil with a little bit of castor or olive oil in an applicator bottle and use that a couple of times a week.

Tea Tree oil is good for a lot of things, including dry, itchy, flaky scalps.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 24, 2012)

Today, I'm sporting a baggy, covered by a knitted cap.  Underneath, I have 6 large twists, with two flat twists in the front.  We'll be going out this evening, so I'll likely do a twistout in the back and leave the front flat twists.  

I really need to get off my lazy duff and make that homemade mudwash so I can install mini twists.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 24, 2012)

roller setting and bunning today.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 24, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 Thanks Doll, I just read that tea tree oil helps, so I'm glad you also recommend it. I'll be trying it TODAY!!!





Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @ojemba, that's one of the main reasons I have a problem wearing weaves, tree braids, crochet braids, and full wigs.  I need to be able to get to my scalp.
> 
> Have you tried oiling your scalp? If not, try mixing tea tree essential oil with a little bit of castor or olive oil in an applicator bottle and use that a couple of times a week.
> 
> Tea Tree oil is good for a lot of things, including dry, itchy, flaky scalps.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 24, 2012)

ojemba, any time!  You know that's what we're here for.


----------



## Curlykutie (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it to late to join? I'm getting my hair braided tomorrow.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 24, 2012)

Curlykutie, no it's not to late to join.  Just thank the first or third post and I'll add you name to the list.  Also click on the starting pix link in the first post to add your pic to the starting pix thread.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 24, 2012)

Curlykutie, your name has been added to the list.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 25, 2012)

brg240 a prison cornrow bun is when one places 8 to 10 large cornrows in the hair going back then places the length into a bun. It is a popular hairstyle in prison, thus the nickname.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 -I was supposed to make a fake mudwash, months ago. Pure laziness. But this was a nice reminder to atleast do betonite clay this weekend. 

Going to install kinky twist, over the weekend. I'm on vacation next week, so no rush to get them done. Would like to try making them a bit smaller, so it may take longer. Also I need to check the brand of JBCO the bss is selling.


----------



## tryingto (Jan 25, 2012)

I am cornrowed under a wig , wanted to go six weeks, but seriously thinking of doing it over this weekend, I am on week #4, this is the 1st time I have been cornrowed for this long, since I have been natural, hoping not to find a lot of shedding, , my hair tends to grow fast when it is tucked away, so we shall see


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Jan 25, 2012)

*I've pretty much been bunning since the challenge started; I've found that I'm bored with protective styling as my SL/APL hair really isn't long enough to do anything of MY liking...hence the reason I want long hair lol
*

*Sent from my iPhone 4S using LHCF*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 25, 2012)

Golden75, I'm such a lazy slug...I still haven't made my mud wash yet.  I pretty much have everything I need for the Lavender mud wash.  The recipe called for:

Lavender Flowers
Rose Petals
Hibiscus Leaves
Linden Leaf Flower
Honey 
Bentonite Clay (the recipe actually calls for Rhassoul Clay, but I already had Bentonite on hand, so I may as well use it)
Lavender EO
Olive Oil
Bergamot EO
Aloe Vera Juice

I'm going to get off my lazy butt and get'er done (country slang)...maybe tonight after I cook dinner.  I don't know...DD is demanding chicken fettuccine alfredo...little brat.

Anywho, if you're interested in the recipe, here is a link to Roots4U45's video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDNY2FEiuDc&list=LLyQ49U63b6dQ8lRq-Ranceg&index=29&feature=plpp_video

She is so awesome!  I have several other mud washes that I want to try based on her tutorials.  I want to do the lemon and the peppermint washes.  I'm missing a few ingredients for those two, but as soon as I have them, I'll be trying it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

I am still hiding my hair with my wig "Singer" by Zury. I am really loving this wig because people can't tell if it's my own or not. I like that!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

tryingto said:


> I am cornrowed under a wig , wanted to go six weeks, but seriously thinking of doing it over this weekend, I am on week #4, this is the 1st time I have been cornrowed for this long, since I have been natural, hoping not to find a lot of shedding, , my hair tends to grow fast when it is tucked away, so we shall see


 
tryingto, my hair grows a lot faster and healthier this way also. I think I will revisit this effort next month but I will only keep the cornrows in only 4 weeks at a time - no more. I need to deep condition at least once a month. Longer than that causes breakage issues for me and I could do without those.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 25, 2012)

i need this to be a Hide Yo Hands challenge!  my hands will be the death of my hair!


----------



## Imoan (Jan 25, 2012)

I am IN if its not toooooooo late


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 25, 2012)

Imoan, no ma'am it's not too late.  Just thank the first or third post and I will add your name to the list.  Also, don't forget to click on the starting pix link (in the first post) and add your starting pic.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't kow if I updated, but my new starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mentally preparing myself to self install my kinky twists within the next few days....


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jan 26, 2012)

Got the Bori wig. She looks cute on me, except for my double chin


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Anakinsmomma said:


> Got the Bori wig. She looks cute on me, except for my double chin


 

Anakinsmomma, I sooooo feel you on that double chin front!  My goal is to get rid of that sucker in 2012.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 26, 2012)

Tonight I wore my first braid out in years. I surprised myself


----------



## skyslady (Jan 27, 2012)

Checking in...I am loving this challenge! I cant stop wig shopping! There are just soooo many beautiful ones out there. I am new to wearing wigs and after wearing my half wig almost everyday, I will be happily wearing one until about April or May and then My daughter will be giving me my first sew-in to finish out the challenge with. Im hoping that I will see lots of new growth because I am doing this challenge along with the castor oil challenge.
I did have to color my hair so I got it flat ironed and wearing it out this week. This is my 1st pass. I'd probably will wear it out again before I get my sew-in in April or May.


----------



## indarican (Jan 27, 2012)

Im still hiding my hair under tammy with bantu knots under... very very low maintence. So does anyone know of a halfwig like tammy, that doesnt shed as much?


----------



## kittenz (Jan 27, 2012)

This isn't much of a challenge for me since I'm not going to straighten hair anytime soon.  I shingled my hair last night instead of my normal twistout.  I like how shrunken it gets when I shingle it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 27, 2012)

Ready to bust out a new wig again. This halfie seems to be getting bigger and bigger everyday and not in a good way. It looks fine, but I have to battle with it when I eat. No bueno  Time for a straight LF for a while.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 27, 2012)

hiding my hair.. I was using box braids under the wig but im changing to french braids under my wig while i nurse my hair to recovery.. still hopeful that i will make it to APL mid this year.


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Jan 27, 2012)

* I've been bunning and I'm seriously considering getting a sew-in or buying my first wig. *

*Sent from my iPhone 4S using LHCF*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sporting the cutest twistout today.  I did six large twists using water, my shea butter/oil mix, and my lavender flaxseed gel.  What a winning combo!  Definitely going to be using this method again.:yep


----------



## PittiPat (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been wigging it, and will probably purchase a few more to get me through winter.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 27, 2012)

Still wigging it. I have a few more of my signature wigs just not in the color I wanted. *He purchased # 2 instead of 1B. I wonder if I can spray it black???..Hmmm its synthetic fiber hair.* I guess I can try. I'm in tghe process of shaping it. Go figure he purchased two wigs at that since I love the style.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 27, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:
			
		

> I'm sporting the cutest twistout today.  I did six large twists using water, my shea butter/oil mix, and my lavender flaxseed gel.  What a winning combo!  Definitely going to be using this method again.:yep



Ummmm...pictures woman!!!

Sent by me being lazy on the couch on my Android


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 27, 2012)

Still in cornrows (no extensions).  Been 4weeks now.  I wash and redo them one at a time every week.  I spray with African Pride braid spray and moisture my ends with silken child moisturizer cream and argan oil.  I'm 6 weeks post relaxer and I'm getting good new growth. So far so good!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 27, 2012)

So....I bought 3 new wigs today from the bss that were on my wishlist. I bought Bobbi Boss "Otto" (love this one); will be going back to purchase the short "Otto" wig as well. I also bought 2 new short Vanessa wigs. I can't wait to get out of these kinky twists.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm using one of my passes. I flat ironed my hair for my bday in a week+.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's what I look like today


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Still hiding my hair with wigs.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 29, 2012)

roller set and pinned up in the back with a clip.  that's how i roll.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 29, 2012)

divachyk I'm sitting here trying to figure out how you created that one. Did you put it up and twist it to the side some?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 29, 2012)

@Ms. Tiki - 

- Placed hair in a high pony - I use banana clips.
- Baggied ends.
- Swirl the hair upwards toward the crown in the shape of a half circle. (see pic)
- Tuck baggied ends under hair. (on arrow side - see pic)
- Place hair net over style to keep it in place.
- Pin in place on the side of the arrow.  (see pic)
Note: My hair somewhat shifted while pinning in order to hide the baggy. 

Did that help?


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 29, 2012)

Nothing new to report.  Been in my box braids for 3 weeks.  I'm gonna keep them in for at least another 3 weeks.


----------



## beauti (Jan 29, 2012)

*updating

prepooed my hair w/ayurvedic hair oil (nevretna)
will poo, tea rinse w/ earl grey black tea w/oil of bergamot (smells soooo good!) mixed w/jasmine tea
dc
then final rinse w/fenugreek tea

back to wigging tomorrow and i'm shopping around for a new wig*


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

I have my sulfur/jbco mix on my scalp and over that is Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo which I will be keeping on my hair for about 1-2 hours. I will follow up with a mild shampoo - possibly KeraCare Hydrating and Detangling shampoo. 

Then I will pour some Black tea/caffeine powder rinse over my hair and scalp, massage for a few minutes and on top of that I will add a deep protien treatment (KeraCare Restorative Mask) for 20 minutes. I will deep moisture condition with KeraCare Creme Humecto.

I want to also do the LOC (liquid, oil,cream) method for moisturizing and sealing. After that, I will GHE baggy overnight with this so my hair should be super happy in the morning


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 29, 2012)

divachyk Thanks I can imagine it now. BTW, did you find another vendor for the round banana clips?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 29, 2012)

Unfortunately I haven't @Ms. Tiki. The one vendor which was my go to seem to no longer carry them. I've never seen these types of clips in-store either. I will be a hurt soul once all of mine break and/or wear out. I guess I'll be forced back to using cut up stockings if I don't find a replacement.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 29, 2012)

divachyk I think I'm about to check alibaba and see what I can did up


----------



## divachyk (Jan 29, 2012)

Let me know Ms. Tiki. We need other options. That siggy is looking nice.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 29, 2012)

Checking in...

Still in mini twists for the past 3 weeks but I'm going to curl them next weekend for the final 3-4weeks. I'm loving this PS!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 30, 2012)

NikkiQ, I took a dozen different pix and none of them did the twistout justice.  I'll try it again tomorrow and post no matter what.

Today my hair is in eight fat twists using the same method.  The curls should be nice and defined by tomorrow.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 30, 2012)

MsAminta and nubiennze, your names have been added to the list.  Don't forget to post your starting pix in the starting pix thread.  The link the thread is in the very first post.


----------



## winona (Jan 30, 2012)

Bunning this week  I have to practice pinning my wigs down because my edges started getting tender after 2 1/2 weeks of wearing wigs.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 30, 2012)

Still wearing updos and buns.. nothing too special


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 2, 2012)

i am doing a protein treatment and i am going to attempt to HYH under a wig. i don't really care for them, but i really need to just leave my hair alone, if i wanna make my goal in the next couple of months.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Feb 2, 2012)

Hair has been in the same cornrow braids that I wear under my u-part wig for 5wks. I cowash 2-3x/wk and afterwards apply leave in on my braids and put JBCO on my scalp. Been keeping it simple.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 2, 2012)

Two weeks in my weave, 20 weeks post. Cowashing hair this weekend. Things are going smoothly now I don't have to directly deal with my hair.


----------



## mami2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

Still wearing my wigs!


----------



## tryingto (Feb 2, 2012)

still cornrowed under my wig, this weekend will make 6 wks for me, I will be undoing ,deep conditoning, saturday night, trim if need and back under my wig, .. for you ladies with synthetic wigs, luster's mositurize the spray kind, does wonders for the wig, not sure why, it seems to renew it, that and a trim of stray fibers if need be,


----------



## Janet' (Feb 2, 2012)

Just checking in! Currently wearing the same ole wash and go pony...I do need to do a deep condition this weekend.


----------



## brg240 (Feb 2, 2012)

so i've been wearing my hair like this for the last 3 days (except mine are thick flat twists, i don't have hair out in the front and they go into a bun) and the rest of my hair (2/3) are in mini twists. I started the mini twists on Jan 23   I really need to finish, but i'll probably wait until saturday to do that.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Feb 3, 2012)

Finally decided to wear my wig. The ends are super thick/frizzy so I wore a side ponytail and I loved it (so did my SO). I'll definetly be wigging it for the time being because I'm tired of dealing with my own hair.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Feb 4, 2012)

I gave in and took the senegalese twists out, today is wash day for me, so I'll do a protein treatment, cornrows and wig it


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 4, 2012)

hair feels very nice.  i like the combo of products i used this time around. i liked how my hair felt after airdrying.  i still need to tweak it a little more to make sure my ends are really smooth and straight though.  i bunned my hair yesterday and it feels nice.  i may try bunning.  i just know i can't do the wet bunning thing.


----------



## skraprchik (Feb 4, 2012)

It's been 4 weeks and I'm tired of this weave.  I can tell my hair is growing well though.  I just hate attempting to get my hair to blend.  I think I might switch to a wig this weekend and wear that until my next install.  I'm definitely getting a curly weave next time.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 4, 2012)

Hair is being hidden away with Celies and under wigs for this entire month. So far, so good. Though it gets boring, I think hiding my hair is the best thing for me right now. Loose hair and being able to look at it all the time comparing the length to what it was before the "CUT" would drive me banana hammock.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 4, 2012)

Straightening my hair tonight so I can wear more updo styles


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 4, 2012)

Up in a super sized bun for school today.


----------



## tryingto (Feb 6, 2012)

took down my cornrows, made 6 weeks, will not do that again, it was a bit dry, so deep conditioned, and cornrowed back again, will redo in 4 weeks, and step up the mositure,


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 6, 2012)

I need something new to keep my ends more moisturized. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 6, 2012)

What moisturizer are you currently using danigurl18?


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 6, 2012)

So I guess I didn't update. Finsihed my KT install on Tuesday. I like the hair but I used it wrong. I think this is supposed to be for spring twists. The hair was old so a bit fuzzy at the ends, so I don't think would've came out well, I have more so I'll test it out on the next go round.

Now the issue is, I started with a twist instead of a braid, so I am a bit worried about washing. May have to get creative . Hoping I can keep these in at least 4 weeks, but want to push for 6 - 8.

I also dusted each section before twisting.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 6, 2012)

Still hiding in the same braids from Dec. Under my fav wig.
Washed yesturday & DCed.


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 6, 2012)

Had a weave installed on Thursday. Plan to keep it in for 3 months.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 6, 2012)

Bought a phony pony that I will pull out this week. I'm too lazy to color my hair to put my wigs on. I have several that I bought last winter and haven't touched. I'll get back to wigging it eventually


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Bought a phony pony that I will pull out this week. I'm too lazy to color my hair to put my wigs on. I have several that I bought last winter and haven't touched. I'll get back to wigging it eventually


 
I really  your hair Ms. Tiki.

I am still wigging it out as my HYH style. The weave I had in December ruined my hair, so no more weaves for me. 

I'll be sticking with wigs - they're safer and indeed makes it easy for me to take great care of my hair underneath.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you Aggie!


----------



## ResieCupp (Feb 6, 2012)

Still w/ full head sew-in since the end of December plan to do box braids this weekend.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm so happy about my progress in this challenge, I've maintained my ends for almost two months!  I upped my protein thru the use of egg yolk and keeping my ends moist of course.
Usually by a month I have to trim split ends.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 7, 2012)

Just ordered the Samara Half Wig... I can't wait until I get it in the mail!


----------



## ojemba (Feb 7, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> I really  your hair Ms. Tiki.
> 
> I am still wigging it out as my HYH style. The weave I had in December ruined my hair, so no more weaves for me.
> 
> I'll be sticking with wigs - they're safer and indeed makes it easy for me to take great care of my hair underneath.



Aggie you are scaring me. How did the weave ruin your hair?


----------



## tiredbeauty (Feb 7, 2012)

I re-tried single two strand twists last night after my huge FAIL last year (it was horrible, really)...and I must admit, I'm very proud of myself! I'm even sporting the hairstyle I got off of youtube today with a lot of compliments from the co-workers  Woot!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 7, 2012)

Still hiding in buns. I need to revisit my wigs. Tried to wear them last year and folks at work just had to run their mouths and it gave me a complex. They've been shelved every since.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2012)

ojemba said:


> @Aggie you are scaring me. How did the weave ruin your hair?


 

Sorry about that ojemba. I can't successfully take care of my hair underneath the weave and so my hair ends up all looking chewed up - to me anyway. T

o make matters worse, the sylist that removed it cut chunks of my naturakl hair off my head. I was so angry with her and to calm myself down I thought, you know, it's just hair, just cut it all off and start all over again. Hence the short hair in my siggy again.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess I should check in every now and then, huh?
Its my first REAL challenge tho guys. Don't stone me. 
I'm just bunning & cowashing. The occasional mayo/egg protein treat. No passes used. I'm going to try and not use heat until the end of the challenge. I'm HOPING for 3 inches. We'll see tho, right?


----------



## MsAminta (Feb 7, 2012)

This is my first challenge too! (along w/ the GHE) I was wearing Freetress Tori but got sick of it and switched back to my Sensationnel HZ7009. I really want a remy kinky curly half wig though. We'll see...


----------



## skraprchik (Feb 8, 2012)

The Beshe Shelly was a hit today at work.  I got complements all day.  I'll be rocking it all month.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2012)

i can't wait to rock my Molly wig this weekend!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Feb 8, 2012)

danigurl18 said:


> I need something new to keep my ends more moisturized. Anyone have any suggestions?



I've been spritzing my hair with aloe vera juice, then applying the shea moisture coconut & hibiscus hair milk over that; if I'm feeling like performing an extra step I seal with castor or sunflower oil.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Feb 8, 2012)

Over the last few weeks I've been wearing puffs, buns (with & without hair added) and phony ponytails. I was planning to get box braids installed before my vacation, but I just bought two wigs; one is my very first lace front !! Now I dunno if I should wig it through the rest of the month or stick with getting braids.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oyin Hair Dew


----------



## GIJane (Feb 9, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Still hiding in buns. I need to revisit my wigs. Tried to wear them last year and folks at work just had to run their mouths and it gave me a complex. They've been shelved every since.


 
divachyk forget your co-workers. Do you boo.  If they not talking about you then you are doing something wrong. They laughed at me in Afghanistan when I thru on a wig because my box braids where starting to look raggedly.  Now one of the caucasian female officers asked me where did I get my wigs from. She wants to wear one too.  So don't let that stop you.  Get your wig on girl.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

I have been in this CurlFormer Pony Tail since Monday and wore my set for a few days 
Today I am taking it down and washing it. I haven't combed it in a week erplexed LOL 
So yeah, detangling is a mug. I'd braid it up and wig it up but I am seeing an old friend and want to have my hair all my hair out. I also want to get a cut today and tomorrow. I know I said I wouldn't but April will be a year since I got a real Deep cut and a little cut won't hurt.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 9, 2012)

GIJane said:


> @divachyk forget your co-workers. Do you boo.  If they not talking about you then you are doing something wrong. They laughed at me in Afghanistan when I thru on a wig because my box braids where starting to look raggedly.  Now one of the caucasian female officers asked me where did I get my wigs from. She wants to wear one too.  So don't let that stop you.  Get your wig on girl.



I'm familiar with the military/civilian life. It's nothing for military women to wear wigs, hair pieces, etc but somehow the workplace holds civilians to a different standard. Crazy. @GIJane



JJamiah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have been in this CurlFormer Pony Tail since Monday and wore my set for a few days
> Today I am taking it down and washing it. I haven't combed it in a week erplexed LOL
> So yeah, detangling is a mug. I'd braid it up and wig it up but I am seeing an old friend and want to have my hair all my hair out. I also want to get a cut today and tomorrow. I know I said I wouldn't but April will be a year since I got a real Deep cut and a little cut won't hurt.



Pretty @JJamiah


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Feb 10, 2012)

Whoo boy, been awhile since I checked in. 

I switched to the Bori wig, and I love her! She's about the length I am now if i straighten.  Celie braids underneath... I did them a lot neater this week. They might last through a wash! That would be a game changer!

I figure about another half inch of growth and I can do cornrows myself! These Celies are starting to feel lumpy under my wig, and it's only going to get worse as my hair grows.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 10, 2012)

JJamiah Girl!! your siggy pic rocks. LOVE the waves. 



JJamiah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have been in this CurlFormer Pony Tail since Monday and wore my set for a few days
> Today I am taking it down and washing it. I haven't combed it in a week erplexed LOL
> So yeah, detangling is a mug. I'd braid it up and wig it up but I am seeing an old friend and want to have my hair all my hair out. I also want to get a cut today and tomorrow. I know I said I wouldn't but April will be a year since I got a real Deep cut and a little cut won't hurt.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 10, 2012)

3 weeks in my weave and it has stopped itching. I cowashed it last weekend and air dried. I'm really loving it now and ppl keep asking me if it's my hair. So now I have to sit back and wait 9 more weeks until it's time to take it down and reinstall a new look. I'm looking at getting onyc kinky hair for my next install. I also want to get a wig from bestlacewigs.com. As you can already see I'm planning on hiding for this whole transition. loll.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 10, 2012)

Aggie I would be soooo pissed if a stylist did that to me. They should know better. Your hair looks lovely regardless. I hope when I BC I have just as lovely curls. 



Aggie said:


> Sorry about that @ojemba. I can't successfully take care of my hair underneath the weave and so my hair ends up all looking chewed up - to me anyway. T
> 
> o make matters worse, the sylist that removed it cut chunks of my naturakl hair off my head. I was so angry with her and to calm myself down I thought, you know, it's just hair, just cut it all off and start all over again. Hence the short hair in my siggy again.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 10, 2012)

divachyk ojemba Thanks so much Ladies 

I love that style alot.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2012)

ojemba said:


> @Aggie I would be soooo pissed if a stylist did that to me. They should know better. Your hair looks lovely regardless. I hope when I BC I have just as lovely curls.


 
ojemba, I know right! 

You're a pretty girl - a big chop would very cute on you. Love the weave too.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 10, 2012)

Okay, so even tho I called myself saving money I brought a half wig, then brought 8 ounces of SS hair weave & will be getting it put in right now pictures will be posted later.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 13, 2012)

Finally got my weave install 2 ouches of 18 inch Senghori Shells


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Feb 13, 2012)

Had an allergic reaction to the lace on my first lacefront wig; my forehead & temples are no longer burning, but I'm still rocking the rash that was left behind. SMH ! I only had the thing on for fifteen minutes as I was trying to see if I liked it. 

I bought 2 more wigs; one kinky straight looking one & another with flipped ends. Neither are tickling my fancy. My cornrows are too big underneath though, maybe making them smaller will make the wigs lay flatter & improve the way they lay.

I'm definitely getting braids for my vacation !!!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Ladies!

For some reason, I haven't been on the board much for the past couple of weeks.  I'm still working the challenge though.  Today, I'm sporting a curly puff.  I've been sooooo incredibly lazy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 13, 2012)

got my hair braided up over the weekend and i have been rockin my short wig.  so far, so good.  i hate that when she was braiding my hair pieces of my hair was breaking off.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Feb 13, 2012)

blowdried my hair in an attempt to combat my ssks. Still bunning.
I don't know, however, it it would be more beneficial to just keep bunning on wet curly hair than blowdry ever other week. . .
Guess I'll just have to see what works best for my hair. 
If i get to the end of this challenge with no new length. . . . .
*NaturalBeauty<3 rolls up sleeves*


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2012)

I am under my half wig Tammy!
I will wear this for two weeks then doing another curlformer set


----------



## afrochique (Feb 13, 2012)

Joining this challenge late but determined to stay til June. Currently cornrowed.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 13, 2012)

@JJamiah your hair looks FAB in your siggy.
@divinenapps1978 sorry to hear about the lace front reaction. I try to use wigs with bangs so the wig doesn't sit on my egdes. 
I am still hanging in there with my cornrows. I plan on taking them out sometime in March and still don't plan on weaing it out. I am planning on wearing twist under a wig.
ETA: I'm currently steaming with AOWC mixed with WGO.
I out AVG on my hair and scalp before washing and it felt so good!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2012)

hair4romheaven Thanks so much.  Curlformers gotta love them LOL


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Feb 15, 2012)

Just ordered the unstyled soft yaki bangs from platinumwigs.com, fingers crossed that I don't get screwed.  If I love it I'll start making 2 and 3 weeks between washes which means no manipulation!  I will share pictures if I love it.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 16, 2012)

Recent buns with head bands - one has a tail and the other does not.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Feb 16, 2012)

^^^^^^ Ooooh that bun is so luscious!


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 16, 2012)

Checking in.  In my twist still, ready to snatch them out!  Debating on if I want to get a wig, as an interim style.

I will be taking this set out at the end of the month.  This hair is too soft, so some of twists are sliding out. So I keep them bunned so we don't have any "who's hair is this on the floor?" incidents.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 16, 2012)

4 weeks in my weave and still loving it.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Went back to curly & bunning. I'm hoping more oil on the ends will keep the ssks away.

Its almost March, Guys. This challenge will be over before we know it.


----------



## skyslady (Feb 18, 2012)

Just checking in: Im still hiding my hair nicely. I notice though, that my edges seem to be breaking off due to wearing those half wigs. Head bands and blending seem to be taking it toll on my edges; HELP! I need some ideas.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Feb 18, 2012)

Golden75 said:
			
		

> Checking in.  In my twist still, ready to snatch them out!  Debating on if I want to get a wig, as an interim style.
> 
> I will be taking this set out at the end of the month.  This hair is too soft, so some of twists are sliding out. So I keep them bunned so we don't have any "who's hair is this on the floor?" incidents.



I used to hate those incidents in high school. Didn't help I was the only black girl in my grade ...


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Feb 18, 2012)

Still hiding under Bori. We get along so well


----------



## winona (Feb 18, 2012)

Have my weekend curl former set in.  It is day 3(put them in on thursday) and it is definitely going strong  I will start bunning again on Tuesday  I am too excited to get a 1/2inch trim with my crea clip the 1st week in March


----------



## skraprchik (Feb 18, 2012)

I put some twists in last night.  I can definitely tell there has been growth since my last set of twists in November (I think).  I can clip it up with only the edges still too short.  I'm getting really close to having hair enough to twist it and forget it.


----------



## straightlovely (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey ladies! I haven't been in here in a while. I've been bunning mostly. I just put some semi mini twists in today that should stay for 2-3 weeks. I pulled the longest section of my nape today it's less than .5 away from APL! Which is my next goal so I'm pumped about that. 

I think I may but some Bobraz in my hair next. I did that last year and loved it. Anybody in here use that recently? I'm gonna get 20" this time. Last time I did 14 and 12. I'm 6ft tall so I figure I can handle the extra length.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Feb 21, 2012)

I received my wig from Platinum Wigs and its nice.  Sheds like no tomorrow but its nice.  Doesn't hold a curl even with holding spray, but its nice...erplexed  

Well my hair is protected...


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm still doing well challenge. I need to kick up my DCing though. Right now I'm in twists under a scarf (wigging it) and so far so good.


----------



## MsAminta (Feb 21, 2012)

Got sick of my wigs (ready for a remy kinky curly wig) so I have my hair in twists. Thinking about doing some yarn locs soon.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 21, 2012)

just got some expensive arse yarn braids and i will be rocking these until the middle of may if it kills me i will get my monies worth


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm checking in. I took out my kinky twists. I only had them in for 5 weeks. I've been wearing wigs the last two weeks. I will be getting a full sew in weave in the near future.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 22, 2012)

Loving this challenge, lately I don't want to do much with my hair so those two flat twist are working out well.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 22, 2012)

I finally braided my hair down tonight and will be wearing my lace front for a bit.


----------



## kittenz (Feb 22, 2012)

Checking-in in my daily puff of some sort.  Today it's a high wash-n-fro puff.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 22, 2012)

Putting in twists!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 22, 2012)

Almost forgot I was in this challenge. I'm still hiding my hair though. Under a the Tammy Halfwig right now. Hiding my hair has become almost second nature to me. I'm way to paranoid about having my hair rub against my shoulders.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 22, 2012)

Had my braids in since 12/22. I will be taking them down in a few weeks and I am not looking forward to doing my hair!!! lol


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol, this hair hiding spoils me, don't have to fuss with the hair, just wash, condition, and go.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just got a set of Senegalese twists installed on Monday for my vacation next week; I want to keep them in for 8wks which  means I'd be rocking this same set until mid-April...wish me luck !!!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's a fresh flat iron...DH took it but didn't really want to


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^pretty!


----------



## skraprchik (Feb 22, 2012)

I committed myself to wearing my hair up for 30 days,  so not just in a protective style (currently in twists), but no ends showing or very minimal exposure.  Luckily I can finally use my hair sticks and other toys to get my hair into a french roll.  Its been fun trying to figure out how to change it up every day.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 22, 2012)

SherylsTresses   

I spritzed my hair with Oyin's Frank Juice, then put my twists in loose bantu knots for some waves in the morning.


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 22, 2012)

OUT of my braids and UNDER a wig until I'm IN a sew-in.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 24, 2012)

Man!  I have been one lazy bum lately.  All week I wore my hair in a ballerina bun, and today, I have a puff.  Every weekend I have had the intentions of installing mini twists.  And every weekend I've punked out.

I'm such a bum...


----------



## curlcomplexity (Feb 24, 2012)

I removed my braids this past weekend.  I'm bunning up until this weekend and then I'll be wearing a sew-weave until April.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 24, 2012)

I've been pinning up my twists and going about my way. Love the ease of twists!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm thinking I gonna start getting my hair braided with a fake bun so I can hide/baggy my ends. Wear that for two or three weeks, then wear Bori for two weeks with either the old braids or Celie braids for three weeks, then braid again. How does that sound?


----------



## ojemba (Feb 25, 2012)

5 weeks into my install. Things are going smoothly. Curling every morning is kinda time consuming so I've started just pulling it back in a pony. Lazy me. I've got good growth also but thanks to the net the weave is still very secure. 

I'm on my savings plan to get my onyx Mongolian kinky curly hair for my April install.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2012)

@ojemba do your work out? how does your weave hold up?

I am going away for a week in the summer and want to get a weave so that I can be carefree while I am gone. It is hot as Hayall there and I'd like to be real free of doing hair. LOL and not having a style that will make me feel like I have a rug on my head!

Plus how is the transitioning going? 


On another Note, I have been hiding my hair. 

I have been trying to wear my hair out (meaning not under wigs) more by CF sets or Soft roller sets.

I am going to be limiting the hair on my head as well as getting my 3 month trims like clock work. Super long hair isn't really my top priority. I'd like to wear my hair in styles and learn to have style options that I don't feel are a drag, or make me look like a drag. LOL

I was blow drying every wash, but will reduce it to maybe twice a month! BIG REDUCTION FOR ME! 

Wigging it for 2 weeks out the month 
Curl Former set, Rod Set or Soft roller set, possible bunning as well.  
I even am thinking about a weave but I know I wouldn't leave it in there long erplexed


----------



## godzooki (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's me from last week with a super sloppy bun-thingy...33wks post relaxer.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 25, 2012)

Currently wearing a pin up from an old twist out


----------



## ojemba (Feb 25, 2012)

JJamiah no lady I don't work out but I should lollll.  

The transition is going well as long as I'm not dealing with my hair. I'm planning to keep this in for another 7 weeks. I'm praying I don't have any detangling nightmare. 

I'm not sure if ill get bored and want to wear my own hair in ps, but for know I'm planning to weave/wig it until I BC. 

QUOTE="JJamiah"]@ojemba do your work out? how does your weave hold up?

I am going away for a week in the summer and want to get a weave so that I can be carefree while I am gone. It is hot as Hayall there and I'd like to be real free of doing hair. LOL and not having a style that will make me feel like I have a rug on my head!

Plus how is the transitioning going? 

On another Note, I have been hiding my hair.

I have been trying to wear my hair out (meaning not under wigs) more by CF sets or Soft roller sets.

I am going to be limiting the hair on my head as well as getting my 3 month trims like clock work. Super long hair isn't really my top priority. I'd like to wear my hair in styles and learn to have style options that I don't feel are a drag, or make me look like a drag. LOL

I was blow drying every wash, but will reduce it to maybe twice a month! BIG REDUCTION FOR ME!

Wigging it for 2 weeks out the month
Curl Former set, Rod Set or Soft roller set, possible bunning as well. 
I even am thinking about a weave but I know I wouldn't leave it in there long erplexed[/QUOTE]


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 25, 2012)

I was just wondering if this challenge was 3 months and that it was close to reveal time but noooooooo it's 6 months. Oh boy....where did I put my wig?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2012)

Still hiding my hair with my wigs...


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Feb 26, 2012)

Still wiggin it, and thats a huge help with lowering manipulation because when I start watching yt hair vids and start getting the itch to mess in my hair I put on my wig and abuse the heck out of it instead!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Feb 27, 2012)

I am going to try and get my Kinky twists re-done this weekend.


----------



## beauti (Feb 27, 2012)

*im still here sick of wearing my buns.really want braids but i vowed never to braid my own hair again  think i will shell out the money for senegalese twists to hide until may...hmm*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 27, 2012)

Did a yogurt DC yesterday, made all of my knots melt away.  I did a light blow dry and now I'm sporting a french braid with the ends tucked.  It's not my best work but oh well.

Made some more flaxseed gel, and now I'm trying to psych myself into starting on those infamous mini-twists. T_T


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Still bunning.
Still crying about it, too.
But I'm using my first pass March 1st! Wooot woot!
Ready for the swaaang


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 29, 2012)

Tried my hand at a two pony side bun.  It didn't turn out too bad, considering I was feeling like crud and rushing.  I'm going to tie it down tonight, and hopefully, get another wear out of it tomorrow.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 29, 2012)

Still in these twists that need to come out!  Hopefully next week.  Just cowashed with HV 24/7.


----------



## PracticallyMe (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, I haven't checked in at all with this challenge. I'm still wigging it, but I'm getting so burnt out on wigs. I've been wigging for the last two challenges plus this one and even before I became part of the official challenge. So, after about two years or so, I've finally gotten tired of wigs.

After I wash my hair this weekend, I'm planning on bunning it for awhile. I need a change for sure.


----------



## nazjha (Feb 29, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I was just wondering if this challenge was 3 months and that it was close to reveal time but noooooooo it's 6 months. Oh boy....where did I put my wig?



Oh em geeee. All this time I've been saying cant wait until april 1st ti reveal. But now I have to wait until june 
Good thing is, I know it.ll be worth it!!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 1, 2012)

I need another tiny trim to even up the right side of my hair with the left side. I can't believe how uneven a cut this is that last stylist gave me. I am still hiding my hair with my afro wigs.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 1, 2012)

Aggie said:


> I need another tiny trim to even up the right side of my hair with the left side. I can't believe how uneven a cut this is that last stylist gave me. I am still hiding my hair with my afro wigs.



I'm having the same issue but I did it to myself. I keep saying I'm going to wait until I'm WL but it is bothering me. I think I'm going to cut about 1/4" off the right side to make it look closer to the left side.


----------



## afrochique (Mar 3, 2012)

I have had my cornrows with extensions for 5 wks now and they still look good. I think I will give them 2 more weeks.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm getting anxious!!!! :trampolin:


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been wigging it for the weekend


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 4, 2012)

Checking in (which I've been terrible at!!). My hair is still in yarn braids from about January, I want to take them out preferably at the end of March. It will be a very long time but my hair seems to be in good condition, I still moisturise and seal daily and wash as needed.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 4, 2012)

I used one of my passes this past weekend. I just had to go to my stylist to get a black rinse, DRC 28 treatment, my ends dusted, and my hair flat ironed. I am very pleased with the results! I'll be back to wearing my wigs on Wednesday.


----------



## beauti (Mar 4, 2012)

*i must be the only one dreading reveal day!  i have not straightened my hair in a while out of fear i might be farther away frm my goal than i think! ugh!*


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Mar 5, 2012)

beauti said:


> *i must be the only one dreading reveal day!  i have not straightened my hair in a while out of fear i might be farther away frm my goal than i think! ugh!*



Last year I went WAAAAYYYY backwards in progress; by the time I'd realized all the damage I'd done it was too late. In an attempt to start fresh I had to do alot of cutting, but now I have no idea where I'll end up lengthwise.

Anyways, 2 weeks later the Senegalese twists I got installed look a hot mess; the extensions are sliding like crazy, my edges look fuzzy & I'm not feeling them. UGH ! I knew I should have installed them myself


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 5, 2012)

Just noticed that this Friday my install will have been in 4 weeks & because this hair cost me a lot of money I plan to keep it in for 8 weeks. 

Only problem is I can wash it and dry it by myself, but I cant style it or flat iron it good. I was thinking that because Friday will make 4 weeks I might spend the 50 dollars to have it done at the shop, but I really don't have the 50 dollars to spend so.... I'll come up with something but this hair will stay in.


----------



## winona (Mar 5, 2012)

beauti said:


> *i must be the only one dreading reveal day!  i have not straightened my hair in a while out of fear i might be farther away frm my goal than i think! ugh!*



Your not the only one  I have to get in control of my scissor happy wayserplexed  I want to make BSL this year so I have to chill since the beginning of this year I have trimmed off 1.5inches and gained about 1 in.  My rate is crazy right now for whatever reason.  It may be my vits or my new exercise regimen other than those 2 things nothing has changed.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 6, 2012)

Took my twists out Thursday night!  As soon as I got the word my weekend was free, out them suckas came!  

Currently still hiding my hair under cute lil hats.  Will probably do my next set by the end of the month.


----------



## kittenz (Mar 6, 2012)

Still wearing either a twistout puff or a curly puff.  I'll be using a pass at the end of this month for another challenge and I have it all lined up.  DC, straightening then dusting.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm sporting 4 lazy twists hiding under a cap today. I look a hot mess. T_T

I'm cosigning with those who are dreading their reveal. I don't feel like I'm progressing at all. My hair is forever tangled, and the winter months have not been kind to me. I think I'm barely BSL. :-(


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 6, 2012)

I've had these mini twists for two weeks now. I cowash every other day or just rinse it just to have water touch. I'm debating whether to take them out, wash and DC or just wash and DC still in twists. I love these things!


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, we are at the halfway marker! Only three more month to go! Yea Team! I third the reveal butterflies. Lol, since I am in the no heat challenge, I am not confident in my length checks.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 9, 2012)

I used flexi rods on my hair last night...


----------



## winona (Mar 9, 2012)

^^That set is so pretty  I love you dress too.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 9, 2012)

I got a hair cut so my reveal won't be super duper  erplexed


----------



## winona (Mar 9, 2012)

JJamiah I can't seem to keep the scissors out of my hands this year.  As of today I have cut 2inches off just because my ends felt a little off. So now I am 1/2inch shorter than how I brought in the new year.  I ask my hubby to help me by hiding my scissors and not telling me where he put them.  He refused saying he won't be having me get attitude with him LMBO.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 9, 2012)

winona well I cut it twice since the beginning of the year 4 inches with the last and maybe 2 inches with the first, it is SHORT, compared to my other pics SHrugs! oh well  I am okay with it LOL 

Actually I am enjoying these curlformers for real :woohoo:


----------



## afrochique (Mar 9, 2012)

6 weeks with my cornrows. They still look good but I need a different PS.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 9, 2012)

7 weeks in my install, ordered my kinky curly hair this week! I'm super excited about my next look. Here is my hairline growth.




I'm holding the braid.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Mar 9, 2012)

I need to wash my hair, but some of my twists are already on the verge of sliding out. I don't know what to do.

If I take them down before my wash, I flush $150+ down the drain for an 18 day hair style. If I wash my hair with the twists I risk losing a bunch in the process & I have no desire to re-install slipped twists; I'm also worried about the weight of the extensions on my hair when wet.

I think I'll try my no-rinse shampoo before I make a final decision either way, but my scalp is in dire need of cleansing !!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 9, 2012)

You ladies talking about ends and trimming - well my hair is still uneven. I went to get it evened up today but the stylist put the duck on me and never showed up for my appointment. I still need to find someone reliable and trustworthy to even it off for me. I'll keep trying.


----------



## skraprchik (Mar 10, 2012)

I committed myself to wearing my hair "up" for an indefinite amount of time and I've found that it's easier than I thought. It will be 3 weeks tomorrow of wearing my hair up and I'm excited to see that I can almost get my twists into a cinnabun. It's fun finally being able to use some of my hair toys (sticks, forks, Ficcare, etc).  It keeps the boredom at bay.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting my hair cornrowed on Tuesday. I'm getting bored with Bori.


----------



## Giggletush (Mar 12, 2012)

Still hiding my hair with updos. Kinda fell off the scarving for now, but love the new shapes I make with my hair. HHG ladies!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 12, 2012)

I wore a braidout to work today. Does that count as a pass?


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 13, 2012)

when i get home from school i will be washing and conditioning my install & probably put my flexi rods back in over night


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 13, 2012)

I will most likely install my KT this weekend.  This weekend will make 2 weeks out of them.


----------



## kittenz (Mar 13, 2012)

Anakinsmomma said:


> I wore a braidout to work today. Does that count as a pass?


 I believe twistouts and braidouts are ok   If not, I broken the rules EVERYDAY!


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 13, 2012)

On week 6 with my install. Trying to make it to 12 weeks.


----------



## ResieCupp (Mar 13, 2012)

Still strong in this challenge, week 3 of box braids, also in search of the perfect wig.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 13, 2012)

kittenz said:


> I believe twistouts and braidouts are ok  If not, I broken the rules EVERYDAY!


 
Braid outs/twists outs are definetly okay. They aren't showing your true length. Also wash n gos, puffs, twists, braids, wigs, weaves, ponytails, and buns are acceptable PS options


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 13, 2012)

Still hiding my hair after two months of PS-ing already.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey ladies checking in, I'm taking a few days off from my wigs. May not go back to them until the fall so I'm bunning right now. I think during the summer I will baggie under a phony pony.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 13, 2012)

glamazon386 said:
			
		

> On week 6 with my install. Trying to make it to 12 weeks.



glamazon386 I'm almost at 7 and wanted to go 12 also but I'm soooooo ready to take it out. I'm bored with the style now.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 13, 2012)

I have fallen in love with wearing two twist, it is so quick and easy. We are almost half way there. June will be here in no time.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Mar 13, 2012)

Back to buns, buns and more buns....


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Mar 13, 2012)

I finished putting in my latest install of mini twists last week...I'll keep them until the second week in April


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 13, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Braid outs/twists outs are definetly okay. They aren't showing your true length. Also wash n gos, puffs, twists, braids, wigs, weaves, ponytails, and buns are acceptable PS options



Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## beauti (Mar 13, 2012)

*updating to say...i trimmed my hair last week  i was having nightmares about my hair and finally decided to do it.keep in mind i havent done a trim in over a year  so not only did i trim but i sectioned my hair and did a search and destroy.two hrs later my strands felt amazing! Now my hair is in a self installed weave.hopefully keep it in till mid april*


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 13, 2012)

Played with my hair all night since I'm gonna have it braided up until (hopefully) the middle of April. Gonna wash and blowdry in the morning an then head to the shop.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 15, 2012)

3 more months ladies....3 more months. Sigh....

I need to trim as well. The right side of my hair has splits & is breaking. 

3 months left.....Lol

I'm trying to stay hidden but its getting harder. I'm missing my hair. *tear*


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2012)

I had a trim today - stylist took off 2". My hair is finally evened up and I'm happier.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 15, 2012)

forget a trim last trim i had was June smdh i will get one at the Beginning of July


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I'm all prepped to start the kinky twists install .  I'm hoping I have the technique down well enough to stretch this set to June/July .  Of course I will be touching up edges, perimeter as necessary.  


It's gonna be a long weekend , but the payoff is worth it


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 19, 2012)

My install of the kinkies went well !  Got them in with ease, and faster than anticipated.  I did about 1.5 hrs on Friday, that did about 1/4 of my head.  Started about 9:30am Sat and finished by 7:30 pm.  Of course off& on, some breaks in between (the longest being an hour).

Very pleased.  Hoping to keep these in til June/July, with touch ups in between.  Gonna do all I can to maximize my growth potential


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm off to get my hair cornrowed to wear under my wigs. I'm going to try to keep these in for 2 weeks at a time. I plan to wash and DC weekly, co-wash as needed, and moisturize and seal daily. 
.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Mar 19, 2012)

I took out the Senegalese twists on the 10th & have been bunning since then; today I'm rockin a puff. I need to do something to my hair, but I have no idea what I want to do. I wish I would have gotten a sew in instead of those twists that didn't last.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 19, 2012)

My install will only last 6 weeks because I forgot I had to take graduation pictures early on so I can plan a party and have pictures in my invites. So I will take my hair down on Thursday and get it re-installed on Friday morning and take pictures Friday night.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm tea rinsing now which is working out very nicely for me.  I'm bunning 80% of the time.  I wear a wig twice a week if that.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 20, 2012)

2 months in my weave


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 21, 2012)

Laid off the wigs to give my edges a break. Now wearing high or low loose buns for a few months. Some pin ups as well.


----------



## MsAminta (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey ladies...checking in. Right now I have my hair in a cornrow updo. I really want to get some kinky twists for a month, but I might just have to do it myself.  I got tired of my old wigs. I want to make a kinky curly wig...just need the funds to buy the hair...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hola Chicas!

I've been MIA but still hiding.  I think for the past month I've been doing wash n' gos and curly puffs.  The only downside to that is detangling.  Sheesh!  Other than that, I have nothing new or exciting to report. T_T

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 24, 2012)

DayDreamist said:


> I'm tea rinsing now which is working out very nicely for me. I'm bunning 80% of the time. I wear a wig twice a week if that.


 
DayDreamist, what kind of teas are you using?  I think I might want to give it a try.


----------



## brg240 (Mar 24, 2012)

^take pics of whatever you decide to do 

I'm still bunning. I'm thinking of trying twists again, but, then i remember how long it took and i never even finished. Also i can't figure out how to do the front of my hair in twists

so i wore my hair in a faux bob last week





If I could have a wig like that, it would be perfect. But I haven't masted the art of wearing wigs yet and i already have 5  but yes this cut would be perfect (i think don't know if it suits me. Do ya'll think it would suit me?)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 24, 2012)

brg240, are you a fan of Korean dramas or did you just pick a random pic of the actress above? I'm a huge fan myself!


----------



## brg240 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37
oh i didn't get your mention for some reason. 

No it's not random, I enjoy korean dramas  when i was watching Gumiho I was like omg i love her hair

you should check out the asian drama addicts thread


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 24, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @DayDreamist, what kind of teas are you using?  I think I might want to give it a try.



Ms_CoCo37, heres what I recently posted in the coffee, tea rinse thread.   





DayDreamist said:


> Rinsed with my tea blend (rooibos,  peppermint x2, earl grey, tulsi, and chamomile) and did it as a final  rinse.  Added leave in sealed and bunned. Took down my bun to seal my  ends and my hair is loving this tea rinsing.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 24, 2012)

brg240 said:


> @Ms_CoCo37
> oh i didn't get your mention for some reason.
> 
> No it's not random, I enjoy korean dramas  when i was watching Gumiho I was like omg i love her hair
> ...


 
brg240, I'm in the middle of watching Gumiho now!  I've been alternating between that and Secret Garden (really good so far!).  Netflix FINALLY decided to add some new dramas to the mix.

I'll defintely check out the asian drama addicts thread, thanks!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 24, 2012)

DayDreamist said:


> @Ms_CoCo37, heres what I recently posted in the coffee, tea rinse thread.


 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Ms_CoCo37* 

 
_@DayDreamist, what kind of teas are you using? I think I might want to give it a try._

@Ms_CoCo37, heres what I recently posted in the coffee, tea rinse thread. 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *DayDreamist* 

 
_Rinsed with my tea blend (rooibos, peppermint x2, earl grey, tulsi, and chamomile) and did it as a final rinse. Added leave in sealed and bunned. Took down my bun to seal my ends and my hair is loving this tea rinsing._


DayDreamist, thanks for sharing!  I have the peppermint, chamomile, and tulsi in my stash...and I think I still have some blueberry rooibos (but I like drinking that one too much...I guess I could share with my hair).


----------



## brg240 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37

I'll defintely check out the asian drama addicts thread, thanks![/QUOTE]
Oh Gumiho is good, i never finished because of my short attention span though. I'm rooting for her and the hunter. But I know they aren't meant to be 
Secret Garden is on netflix now? The wii doesn't list the shows so unless I know whats on I don't see them :/ 

oh maybe i'll try a tea rinse, though those sound like things i'd probably drink and forget to use on my hair


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 24, 2012)

I've been wearing all kinds of updos, but today I wore a braid out, uncovered, for a couple of hours.


----------



## afrochique (Mar 24, 2012)

Bunning for the weekend. Wigging it after that.


----------



## MsAminta (Mar 24, 2012)

Just came out of my cornrow updo and going into my next half wig!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 25, 2012)

Took my weave down today. The hair was starting to look ratty. Will be having tree braids installed on Tuesday.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi ladies!! 28 weeks post relaxer

I took out my weave out after 10 weeks - washing was a chore. I decided to do a mini chop. It's no use to have this struggle with washing with all that hair and I'm wear PS's. 

Braid out after weave removal 





Braid out after mini chop


----------



## winona (Mar 28, 2012)

Still going strong  I have my hair in a cornrowed twisted bun  I am really loving this.  I think I will leave it in for another week  I removed the alkali base off the synthetic hair with white vinegar and my scalp has not itched all week


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 28, 2012)

Still in my kinky twists.  Trying to keep these in for a while, hopefully til June, with touch ups in between.  I plan to start cowashing atleast 2x a week.

I also think I will try braids instead of twists, maybe using the freetress brand, curly hair.  Will start watching youtube.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 28, 2012)

Been wearing my own hair out a bit more. Trying to get a little more comfortable with it. Getting lots of positive feedback. Even though I know that opinions don't matter, but the fact that my mom even asks why I don't wear it out more b/c she likes it does me all the good in the world.


----------



## kittenz (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm using a pass this week.  I flat ironed my hair last night and am wearing it out until it reverts in 5.....4....3.....2......


----------



## ms.tatiana (Mar 30, 2012)

This install has been in for a week today! I'll probably keep this in for 6 weeks, then do half wigs before I use my pass for graduation in late May. My S.Shells 18 relaxed weave is great not to much shedding, not really any tangles, & when I wash it its back to normal this was a great buy. But for the summer I want curly hair & I've been looking at virgin glam and they have some very nice curly hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 30, 2012)

Restocked my half wig collection today. Picked up 4 that were on sale at my favorite BSS. They even gave me a discount on top of it. Gotta love loyalty


----------



## PittiPat (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm still hiding my hair, but it doesn't look like it's grown much since August.  However, I am an extremely slow grower and I'm old.  *sigh*  I guess I'll know more when I do a length check in June.


----------



## Darenia (Mar 30, 2012)

Still doing wash-n-gos and pony puffs.  My hair seems to be doing fine, but I might put in individual braids for awhile. Getting tired of watching this pot boil...


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 30, 2012)

Still rocking twists since the beginning of the year. I've only wore my hair out in a twist out once and didn't like it. I just feel like it could set me back so I put my hair back in twists. I contemplated mini twists, but decided to stay with the same medium size twists because I enjoy washing my hair once a week again.

I love deep conditioning weekly and moisturizing my clean hair properly. My scalp enjoys it too.

I put on my length check shirt and saw that I gained 1 inch in growth since mid-January  Can't wait until June to do my reveal!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't wait until June either. I feel length check deprived.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 31, 2012)

Still rocking these cornrows, although I'm sick of them already. I'm going to try to go another two weeks to make it six. 

I'm not above cutting off the bun and slapping a wig on top


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 31, 2012)

STILL IN MY YARN BRAIDS


----------



## MeowMix (Apr 1, 2012)

@PittiPat . I feel the SAME way. 

Just took some pics to see if I could see anything and it looks like the only thing that changed was my top. My hair looks the same, the shoulders are still broad, even the streaks on the mirror didn't change

Thanks for leading on this FaithVa. Good luck to everyone in the next round

PS excuse me y'all wrong thread


----------



## afrochique (Apr 1, 2012)

Bunning. Thinking about wigging it.


----------



## skraprchik (Apr 1, 2012)

I finished installing some mini-twists this morning.  I'm going to see how long I can last in these.  They make undo's so much easier to create.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 3, 2012)

Week 2 & I'm still in my SS weave & I want to keep it in until the 1st of May, I want to wear my own hair for graduation.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 3, 2012)

I forgot to show how my hair looked for my graduation pictures... this was my 2nd time installing my SS  hair weave


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 6, 2012)

I give up. Theses cornrows are coming out in the morning. They are fuzzy and starting to look ratchet!

And it's nice weather for wash n gos


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been wearing braid outs the past 3 days.  I will continue for another week. I'll be relaxing next week and I don't know what to do with my hair afterwards. erplexed


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 6, 2012)

Will be touching up my KT this weekend, probably do the top half, and a few in the back next weekend.  Been co-washing, so they look a HAM


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 6, 2012)

Back in my wigs for the next 2 months!!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 7, 2012)

The braids are out and I'm frotastic!!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 7, 2012)

Installed a quick weave yesterday to hold me thru a business trip next week, but I despise the hair; made an appt on Monday with a new braider to get kinky twists installed. 

I wish I had the time to install a set myself, but I don't.

& I'm still not looking forward to the big reveal. When I think of where my hair should be right now I feel like doing another bc instead of periodic mini chops. On the flip side, due to wigs & weaves I'm really enjoying the look of straight hair on myself & have been considering a relaxer; if my hair wasn't so fine I would have already taken that plunge.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 8, 2012)

Just saying hello to all. I haven't really snapped many pics lately. Here's some of my recent buns - not sure if I've posted them previously.






















I pretty much twirl my hair up in the middle and put a hair stick in it. I can't twirl my hair the same way twice so it's just trial and error each and every time.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Apr 8, 2012)

Still on the HYH challenge! I'm still in braids and about to wash my hair. I'll keep in these braids for another 2 - 3 weeks and then switch to cornrows or celies under my new lace front wig for a few weeks.


----------



## beauti (Apr 9, 2012)

*im still here. braided my hair thursday.took me 17hrs. at this point i cant say its the last time cause i seem to keep going back on that. this will last me well into the last day of the challenge*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 9, 2012)

divachyk that is so adorable! I can't fake that even if I wanted too. Sigh....


----------



## godzooki (Apr 9, 2012)

I used a pass for Easter. Well, sorta...I just wanted a smoother bun so I flat ironed it (which was horribly barely passable with my talents) and then still bunned it up. Here's a pic of it but as I said, it's not as straight or glorious as when a professional would do it but it's all I got!


----------



## ojemba (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I'm hiding my tiny plaits under my wig until next week Monday. I'll be getting my Onyc Kinky Curly install. I can't wait. I'll be weaving up until I can get my natural hair in a pony. YEA I said it "Natural hair". 

BC on 4/7/12

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15694541&posted=1#post15694541


----------



## SherylsTresses (Apr 11, 2012)

I've been wearing a secured, twisted bun everyday.  After cowashing:

1. Use a piece of stocking to secure a ponytail
2. Put open hair into three twists and tuck in ends with small bobby pins
3. Wrap the twisted bun with a plastic conditioning cap
4. Add the foot of a stocking or wig caps (maybe 3 to hide plastic cap completely) to secure the bun
5. Scarf method for sleekness

Midweek, I'll cowash and redo this bun but in a different position.  Keeps my ends well moisturized.  Sooooo simple.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 11, 2012)

Been wearing braid outs and puffs lately mixed in with my wigs. Love a little change in the game every now and then.


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

I have been using my CUrlformers and haven't worn a wig in a minute yikes LOL
WHat I am going to do soon is get this hair braided so I can get some relaxtion with sleep LOL

I have cut my hair multiple times and looking at my curlformers it looks like cut time is going to have to happen soon again because it is about 1/2 inch away from the tips  

I have revamped my goal length to waist only, instead of just letting it do it's thing. It's thing would have me limited and I love using the curlformers so that is no longer an option. It is a decent length and I get to style it!


----------



## winona (Apr 12, 2012)

Still in my spring twists and loving the simplicity and that I am not tempted to just chop my hair off so I don't have to do it I am so hair lazy right now it is ridiculous but I know if I chop it off I will be in here 

ETA: So I ended up chopping it off because of my butcher job on some tangles.  Surprisingly I aint even sad Because I know it is going to grow back longer and thicker


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been wearing a lot of buns. It's been pretty boring.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey! I'm hiding my hair till June 30th. I'm currently in crochet braids in the style of a curly Afro as my 'fro envy was getting bad LOL.

Will take them down in a month, wash, condition, dust and put it right back up


----------



## Charla (Apr 16, 2012)

Still in forever wigs!


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 16, 2012)

Still in Kinky Twists. Re-did the back Saturday night. Hope I don't need to touch them up before June.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 16, 2012)

Still wearing my twists. I wash once a week and am loving it. Keeping twists in for too long has always been a hassle taking down. Doing it once a week is so much easier and my scalp is happy


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 16, 2012)

TheNDofUO What kind of hair did you use to achieve a fro look?? I'm about to install crochet braids, and I'm afraid this Marley Braid hair I have isn't going to give me the effect I'm looking for. erplexed


----------



## SherylsTresses (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm wearing two plaits with a part down the middle and satin pillow curlers on the ends.  If I must get out, I will remove the curlers and pin the plaits up.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Apr 16, 2012)

nubiennze said:


> @TheNDofUO What kind of hair did you use to achieve a fro look?? I'm about to install crochet braids, and I'm afraid this Marley Braid hair I have isn't going to give me the effect I'm looking for. erplexed



I used bohemian curlsas they're slightly tighter than water wave

Marley is very tight and most who use it style the hair into twistouts or braids outs for more definition


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 16, 2012)

Still in senegalese twists. Its the start of my 3rd week with them 

Yay, i passed my 2-week antsy stage where I wanna rip all the braids out of my head LOL


----------



## ojemba (Apr 16, 2012)

New install - Onyc kinky curl




Sorry for the side photo, it does that when I use my phone app.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 16, 2012)

ojemba

I love that look!!! And you're so freaking pretty!!


----------



## ojemba (Apr 16, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> ojemba
> 
> I love that look!!! And you're so freaking pretty!!



pre_medicalrulz Awwww thank you doll.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Apr 16, 2012)

Just sprayed my scalp and hair with Motions Nourish Leave-in Conditioner


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been hiding my hair in twists. I love the ease of styling I have.


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 19, 2012)

I straightened my hair yesterday and I'm ready to wash it out tonight. I'm glad that I did straighten it to trim the ends but yuck to this frizziness.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 19, 2012)

Just took my weave out conditioned it with mane and tail plus a little bit of oil washed with nexxus. 

Forgot I had the samara girl half wig I'll be wearing that for the next 2 weeks until I dye my hair for graduation.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Apr 23, 2012)

rocking a bun


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 24, 2012)

Took my tree braids out. They were looking real fuzzy around the front. They lasted about a month. Currently wearing buns and phony ponies. I may get a half wig today.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 24, 2012)

Still hiding in twists. When I take these out, I'll probably be bunning for a while.


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 25, 2012)

I bunned my 3 day of twist out today.. nothing too special


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just wearing puffs.

I REALLY wanna straighten my hair for an event this weekend, but I'm petrified of what I might see; the last time I straightened, my hair was damaged beyond measure & required a ridiculous amount of cutting.

Beyond that, I'm getting bored with my hair; I don't want to make any hasty decisions, but I'm feeling antsy. A second bc, a relaxer, a funky color, you name it & I've thought about doing it. 

I dunno when this healthy hair journey became more of a burden than a hobby, but I am just too over it at the moment...


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 26, 2012)

So I plan to finish pt.1 of this challenge with a sew-in installed yesterday. I hope to keep it in for the next 8 weeks.


----------



## Darenia (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ Wow, your weave looks good. If you hadn't said anything I would never have known it wasn't you real hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 26, 2012)

Darenia said:


> ^^ Wow, your weave looks good. If you hadn't said anything I would never have known it wasn't you real hair.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## ojemba (Apr 27, 2012)

Loving my install. I think this will be in rotation for a long time.


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 27, 2012)

ojemba - WHAT? That ain't all you?  That is a lovely install .  If you said before, please say it again, what brand of hair is that? 

I am trying to decide what to do with my hair when I come out of the kinkies for a few weeks.  I probably won't take this set out til the end of May or June, if they hold up.  If I do a refresh, I can push it to June.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 27, 2012)

Golden75 said:
			
		

> ojemba - WHAT? That ain't all you?  That is a lovely install .  If you said before, please say it again, what brand of hair is that?
> 
> I am trying to decide what to do with my hair when I come out of the kinkies for a few weeks.  I probably won't take this set out til the end of May or June, if they hold up.  If I do a refresh, I can push it to June.



Golden75 thanks I LOVE!!!' it. It's the Onyc kinky curly hair with a closure. Here is a pic of the closure


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ya'll ladies making me want to weave it up!


----------



## afrochique (Apr 27, 2012)

19 wks post and still going strong with the wigs.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, that weave is  I wouldn't mind having a wig like that.

ETA: I got so excited about that weave I forgot what I came in here to post. Last week, I said I was going to try and leave my braids in 5 days. I have kept them for over a week.  Next I am going for two whole weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 8, 2012)

where is everybody? 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (May 8, 2012)

Got a sew in this evening & fell in love with it; by the time I made it home my leave out was already reverting 

I dunno what I'm gonna do now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 8, 2012)

NikkiQ

We are all waiting patiently for June. 

Well at least I am. I need a trim but I'll wait until end of June at reveal time. It may hinder my retention a tad bit but I'm hoping not too much. erplexed


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 9, 2012)

Going on vacation next Saturday (for 10 days) and have no idea what to do with my hair. I would like to put my hair in mini twists, but I just don't want to go through the whole process. My hair is doing so much better getting washed once a week.


----------



## Skiggle (May 9, 2012)

I forgot I was in this challenge. I'm going back into "spring twists" next week till August I'm going to trim my ends before the install.


----------



## Golden75 (May 9, 2012)

Still in my kinky twists.  I touched up the top and perimeter on thurs night/friday morning since I had an event to go to.  Trying to decide what I will do next, may try braids, and I need to get a wig for the couple weeks I'm not braided up.


----------



## Jewell (May 9, 2012)

I've been bunning this hair, my fave protective style. Easy for me to take my hair down and apply my growth aids to my scalp, moisturize, etc. 

Think I might get around to doing a set of flat-twists in front, 2-strand twists in back to rock this summer. A set will last 4 wks with mild touch-ups, and can be washed without undoing. After a twist-out can be worn.  But for now its the wavy bun...


----------



## SherylsTresses (May 9, 2012)

I'm still wearing a bun with pinned twists.  Soooo simple.


----------



## xu93texas (May 9, 2012)

I've had this sew-in for 2 weeks. So far so good, but I'm beginning to miss my hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 9, 2012)

Rockin Celies and wigs 99% of the time with the occasional twist/braid out that's stretched, bun, or some crazy pin up do. I think over the summer...I'm switching over to wash n gos.


----------



## Seamonster (May 9, 2012)

Only two months to go. I can't wait. Really hoping to come out of this challenge swanging some APL hair. I am going to whip so much I will lengthen my neck, so I better switch to tape measure so I know my hair is growing


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 9, 2012)

Just got my hair dyed and flat ironed. I will add the weave on Friday morning.


----------



## Golden75 (May 9, 2012)

Seamonster -   Imma be actin straight crazy when I get to APL.  It is taking too long.


----------



## Seamonster (May 9, 2012)

Golden75 Girl, we gon walk around acting like we filming a Pantene commercial. Throwing our hair forward and whipping it back for no reason at all.


----------



## Golden75 (May 9, 2012)

Seamonster -  for real!


----------



## nubiennze (May 10, 2012)

I fell all the way off with this. 

I encountered a lot of pressure to wear my own hair instead of HWs, so I did. Of course, due to an improper moisture balance + loose hair, I now have a bunch of SSKs and split ends that have to be cut.  The good news is I finally have enough length on the sides and nape to braid. (We'll see if I still do after the haircut.)

The current plan is to stay braided up however I can manage--regardless of external feedback--until I reach my goal. I'm thinking I'll switch off between cornrows under wigs and yarn locs.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (May 10, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> NikkiQ
> 
> We are all waiting patiently for June.
> 
> Well at least I am. I need a trim but I'll wait until end of June at reveal time. It may hinder my retention a tad bit but I'm hoping not too much. erplexed



I should wait until June, but my ends are annoying me. Im gonna trim tonight.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 10, 2012)

I suck at this challenge but i wont be reveal anything else until the end of june.


----------



## danigurl18 (May 10, 2012)

Still bunning


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 14, 2012)

This is my hair with the weave added for graduation


----------



## xu93texas (May 14, 2012)

xu93texas said:


> I've had this sew-in for 2 weeks. So far so good, but I'm beginning to miss my hair.


 
I couldn't take it anymore.  I only made it 2.5 weeks.  I'm back to wearing my wigs.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 14, 2012)

ms.tatiana CONGRATULATIONS ON GRADUATING!!


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 14, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> ms.tatiana CONGRATULATIONS ON GRADUATING!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## beauti (May 14, 2012)

*i'm still rocking these braids determined to make it to june! i never rebraid my front so yeah...ng outta control*


----------



## winona (May 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your graduation Pretty hair for a pretty girl.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 14, 2012)

winona said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your graduation Pretty hair for a pretty girl.



Thank you!!!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (May 15, 2012)

Pictures of the sew-on I plan on using to finish out this challenge.

Before reversion totally set in & I had to go get it closed up :


























After it was closed:












I'll have to come back with pictures of it closed & styled; I wish I'd taken pics of how it looked before I got antsy & cut in bangs lol !!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 17, 2012)

On a short break from school and I've been going castor oil crazy.  I skipped wash day last week and surprisingly my hair feels awesome.  I'm going to keep this up and do biweekly shampooing instead of weekly.  I've been in buns this week so my ends are still in hiding.  I plan to braid all my hair up in a beehive when I purchase my new lace wig next month.  I can't wait!!


----------



## Golden75 (May 18, 2012)

Still in my kinky twists.  Need to re-do edges and nape, may be a few at the crown.


----------



## Darenia (May 18, 2012)

I was just thinking it feels like forever since I flat ironed. I know we have passes to wear our true length, but mines not impressive anyway so why bother. I can wait till reveal time.


----------



## ojemba (May 18, 2012)

HI ladies!! checking in. I'll be in my Onyc kinky curly weave 5 weeks on Monday. Hair still looks great but its shifted back in the front as my hair grows. My weave stylist don't visit again until July soooo we'll see how this hangs.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 18, 2012)

Forgot I was in this challenge. I've just been wearing a bun for the past few weeks. Getting ready to get back to the wigs!


----------



## danigurl18 (May 18, 2012)

Experimenting with buns and bobby pins right now.. My bun is getting boring so it needs some jazz to it


----------



## xu93texas (May 19, 2012)

I'm wigging it for the next 6 weeks.  I'm on the hunt for 2 new curly wigs to wear this summer.


----------



## mscocopuff (May 19, 2012)

I have been wearing a sew in for about two weeks.  So far so good.  I did have to actually cut about and inch and a half about three weeks ago (haven't done this in over a year).  June 30th here I come!





Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 19, 2012)

Can't wait to flat iron and trim these ends for a final reveal. Come on June!! My last hair challenge because I'm going InSaNe! LOL


----------



## godzooki (May 20, 2012)

A bun I did on the fly. 46 wks post relaxer. The ends are relaxed but the way this braidout bun came out, you can't tell, which I LOVE! I basically had co washed, airdried (scarfed) overnight in 4 plaits and then, after pinning the front back the two (yep, that was it) claw clips, I tucked the back under with two bobby pins. My hair was just so tightly wound from airdrying, it stayed put!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 27, 2012)

I cheated a little today. I co-washed my hair and while still under the shower my mom took a pic of it while stretched and uhmmmmmm I think I wanna post it in here to show an update but I don't wanna get cursed out for not hiding my hair until June. 

But in all actuality it's only 5 more days. LOL 

Sigh...ok I'll wait.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 30, 2012)

I've been out of wigs for sometime now and I've been wearing wash n gos / twist outs but the sun has been drying my hair completely out so I'm going to keep my hair in twists, baggy with castor oil, and wear wigs when I go out (avoiding daylight whenever possible) until the reveal.  Can't wait to straighten my hair next month


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's my reveal. I'll do another one on relaxed hair at the end of June with everyone else. I am 12 weeks post relaxer in this pic. 
First pic is December. Second pic is a few days ago.
You can use the tip of my tattoo as a good measurement tool.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 5, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Here's my reveal. I'll do another one on relaxed hair at the end of June with everyone else. I am 12 weeks post relaxer in this pic.
> First pic is December. Second pic is a few days ago.
> You can use the tip of my tattoo as a good measurement tool.




pre_medicalrulz You did an awesome job retaining, no wonder why you were excited to share!!!  I would be too if I made that much progress.  Congrats


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^ Thanks. Yeah I kinda shocked myself a lil bit & wanted to post just in case I woke up & it was all a dream.


----------



## ojemba (Jun 7, 2012)

Well this is the last days of this challenge! As u'll know I BC in April and wore a weave right after. I took my weave out and wore my hair out one day to attend a graduation. I twisted it the night before and this is the outcome. Shrinkage is a beast but that's what I love most about being natural!!


----------



## beauti (Jun 8, 2012)

*
pre_medicalrulz wow!!!! beautiful progress!! nicely done 

update: i'm STILL in these darn braids ugh!!! taking them out soon though*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 8, 2012)

beauti

Thanks!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I've been MIA for a minute.  A lot has happened in my life, and my hair just hasn't been much of a priority for me.  I'm so glad to see that many of you have been sticking with the challenge, and are progressing well. 

As for me, I think after this challenge, I'm going to pass the batton on to someone else to pick up the next challenge.  I will be back in time to post the reveal thread towards the end of the month.

Wishing you all the best!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 20, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37   thanks for running this challenge as long as you did.  

I personally am not joining the next challenge even though I will be hiding for most. I plan to wear it straight for a week or two  
we all know how my plans fail. I haven't wore it straight in a minute or out  
Curlformers don't count LOL

HUH, HOpe all is well with you. In Maya's Words I so dearly hold on too "And this too shall pass" I promise it will.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 20, 2012)

ojemba said:


> Well this is the last days of this challenge! As u'll know I BC in April and wore a weave right after. I took my weave out and wore my hair out one day to attend a graduation. I twisted it the night before and this is the outcome. Shrinkage is a beast but that's what I love most about being natural!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 153461


 
ojemba, Gorgeous!  I love your hair!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so glad we are a week away. I don't really have a strong desire to wear my hair out but I don't want to be limited b/c I'm in a challenge. This is my last go at formally HYH. I've made a lot of progress for sure


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 20, 2012)

JJamiah, thanks J, you always know what to say and I truly appreciate you for it.  I'm just taking it one day at a time.

You are truly a professional HYHer. 



JJamiah said:


> @Ms_CoCo37   thanks for running this challenge as long as you did.
> 
> I personally am not joining the next challenge even though I will be hiding for most. I plan to wear it straight for a week or two
> we all know how my plans fail. I haven't wore it straight in a minute or out
> ...


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 20, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz, absolutely GORGEOUS progress!  Congratulations!



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Here's my reveal. I'll do another one on relaxed hair at the end of June with everyone else. I am 12 weeks post relaxer in this pic.
> First pic is December. Second pic is a few days ago.
> You can use the tip of my tattoo as a good measurement tool.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 20, 2012)

Anytime my friend.

I just came from the supermarket, one of the football mom's was there. She said "you always have a different hair style every time I see you, and they look so nice." 
I turned to the Mr. and was like, I hear that a lot. I am starting to believe it. 

At least they say it looks nice  I just didn't realize how people notice. Duh, I know. But I don't really do it for people to notice. I just like to look presentable.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 21, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37
Thanks!

I'm in aggreement w/ some of the other ladies...my last HYH challenge. I want to wear my hair out more as well. At least a week or 2 after a fresh relaxer & PS until my next one. I enjoy these types of challenges tho because they work!

Can't wait to see progress pics ladies!


----------



## ojemba (Jun 25, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37 thank you so much. I LOVE my natural hair, I'm sooo happy that I decided to BC and wear my hair natural. I've been having a challenge keeping in PS because I start missing my hair. I never felt that way when I was relaxed. I am going to challenge myself to continue hiding for another 6 months for sure. I grew my relaxed hair to close to MBL by doing that and I'm determined to get to BSL in 2 years. I know I can, I know I can!!! 

Hope you decide to continue this challenge... SIGN ME UP!! 



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> @ojemba, Gorgeous! I love your hair!


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 25, 2012)

One week until reveal time, since I am in the no heat challenge, I really don't have anything to reveal. But at Year end I hope to do my first flat iron with the maxi glide I purchased in the exchange. 

Had been redoing mini twist each week, but I am thinking of just cornrowing until reveal time 

 Oh, funny hide your hair story I haven't been able to do wigs or weaves, but I think that covering the hair increases growth, so I got the brilliant idea to start wearing scarfs. Just tied up kinda like a turban, and sometimes a few pieces in the back would fall out. I can hardly type this out, it is so funny to me. Anyway, I noticed I started getting a lot of play from Middle eastern, and East africans. They got really friendly, and I was happy about that. One day a Indian Muslim asked me how long I had been religious,


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 25, 2012)

I joined this challenge but haven't checked-in in a  long time.  I have consistently hid my hair since January because I don't like my hair down anymore.  I do plan to do a length check on June 30th, so I'll see you guys in a few days!!

My old screen name is Kiwi74, which is on the challengers list. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm probably going to be a week late with my reveal. I have no clue when I'm going to be able to flat iron.


----------



## ojemba (Jun 29, 2012)

End of this challenge, on with the next.  

My first PS


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 29, 2012)

ojemba

Those are the most prettiest braids that I've ever seen! I wish I could rock braids like that but I look weird. smh


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 29, 2012)

ojemba said:
			
		

> End of this challenge, on with the next.
> 
> My first PS



ojemba,
I agree with the previous poster.  Your braids are gorgeous!!  If I knew someone in the Chicago area that braid like this, I would get them in a heartbeat!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brg240 (Jun 29, 2012)

ojemba said:


> End of this challenge, on with the next.
> 
> My first PS
> 
> ...


ojemba
 ohmygosh! you and your hair are so gorgeous. I can not. Someone gave me a flyer for an african braiding place yesterday, your hair makes me want to call them up. Sadly I'm saving my money currently 

hmm i haven't been consistant with this challenge like i have been in the past.  I've probably wore my hair out like 30 days.  oops

but it's so hot, i'll probably ps this whole summer. I want either braids or twists.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 30, 2012)

ojemba said:


> End of this challenge, on with the next.
> 
> My first PS
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful braids! Congratulations about your big chop.  You look great with natural or relaxed hair.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 30, 2012)

brg240 said:
			
		

> ojemba
> ohmygosh! you and your hair are so gorgeous. I can not. Someone gave me a flyer for an african braiding place yesterday, your hair makes me want to call them up. Sadly I'm saving my money currently
> 
> hmm i haven't been consistant with this challenge like i have been in the past.  I've probably wore my hair out like 30 days.  oops
> ...



Wow I love ur braids


----------



## ImNatalie (Jun 30, 2012)

ojemba said:


> End of this challenge, on with the next.
> 
> My first PS
> 
> ...


Wow, your hair looks fabulous!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 30, 2012)

Last day of the challenge ladies!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 30, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> One week until reveal time, since I am in the no heat challenge, I really don't have anything to reveal. But at Year end I hope to do my first flat iron with the maxi glide I purchased in the exchange.
> 
> Had been redoing mini twist each week, but I am thinking of just cornrowing until reveal time
> 
> Oh, funny hide your hair story I haven't been able to do wigs or weaves, but I think that covering the hair increases growth, so I got the brilliant idea to start wearing scarfs. Just tied up kinda like a turban, and sometimes a few pieces in the back would fall out. I can hardly type this out, it is so funny to me. Anyway, I noticed I started getting a lot of play from Middle eastern, and East africans. They got really friendly, and I was happy about that. One day a Indian Muslim asked me how long I had been religious,


 


I tell you with a tan and my hair pulled straight, I get the what kind of indian are you.  and I get it a lot from indian men. One man called his friends because I denied it and then the friend asked the same question. I just felt like confessing east indian just because they made me feel like i was lying. LOL


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Ladies!  Sorry for coming on here so late in the day.  I'm at a two day assembly this weekend.  I'm going to through up a quick reveal thread so you ladies can start posting your pix.  Can't wait to see your beautiful progress!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 30, 2012)

I just got my hair braided up  I know! I took a pic of my new growth  my bad!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay, I just put the reveal thread up. Here is the link:


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=16301041#post16301041


It's just a quick thread that I threw up, but I'll be back to add all of the bells and whistles to it when I have more time.

Thank you again for doing this challenge with me. It's been a good run.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 1, 2012)

I posted in the wrong tab smh


----------

